# Perchè non sono riuscito a fermarmi?



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

*Perchè non sono riuscito a fermarmi?*

Mi conoscete come TRINITA' e voglio raccontarvi la mia storia degl'ultimi tempi.
Ho poco più di 40 anni sposato con due bellissimi bambini già grandicelli, sono sposato da 16 anni più 3 di fidanzamento, perciò quasi la metà della mia vita l'ho trascorsa accanto alla DONNA che è mia moglie.
L'ho tradita con una mia collega di lavoro anch'essa sposata con figli.
Ho trascorso una vita di lavoro e sacrifici e di scelte sbagliate che ho fatto subire a moglie e figli.
Comunque non ci mancava nulla.
Ha scoperto LEI il tradimento(ha trovato alcune foto), anche se devo dire che ho fatto di tutto per far si che lo
scoprisse, non perchè volevo che sapesse ma non riuscivo più a convivere con quello che avevo fatto.
Mi è mancato il coraggio per confessare.
Quando ha scoperto le foto mi ha demolito in ogni senso(in ogni senso)ha preteso una mia confessione che è arrivata subito ma non totale,ha preteso un confronto con l'amante ha reso pubblica la cosa laddove viviamo ed in fine ha informato il marito dell'altra.
Il tutto alla presenza dei figli.
Questo è successo più di un anno fa e tra alti e bassi siamo arrivati fino a ieri sera quando dopo l'ennesima lite 
le ho chiesto se non era il momento di cambiare passo, anche perchè siamo sfiniti da questa situazione.
Lei mi ha ribadito che non si fiderà più di me e che da quella fatidica sera nella quale ha scoperto il tradimento non è più mia moglie. Quindi da ieri sera lei è a casa con i figli ed io vivo dove lavoriamo.
Sono moltissime le cose che dovrei dirvi ma credo che avrò modo di rispondervi.
Una su tutte: non ho tradito per sesso, lo dico , lo ripeto , lo ribadisco , lo confermo!
Quindi perchè non mi sono fermato?


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2014)

Stavo leggiucchiando le ultime discussioni del forum, in quanto negli ultimi periodi non avevo tanta voglia, e rispondo in questa di Trinità solo perché è l'ultima in ordine cronologico, nessun motivo particolare.

Riflessione: Avete rotto il cazzo con l'amore. 

Non sapete manco qual è il CAP dell'amore.

Non potreste spedirgli neanche una cartolina, all'amore.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Trinità*

Stai semplicemente pagando il prezzo delle tue azioni.Perchè non ti sei fermato?Non vorrei essere volgare...


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando le ultime discussioni del forum, in quanto negli ultimi periodi non avevo tanta voglia, e rispondo in questa di Trinità solo perché è l'ultima in ordine cronologico, nessun motivo particolare.
> 
> Riflessione: Avete rotto il cazzo con l'amore.
> 
> ...


quoto il vicesceriffo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi conoscete come TRINITA' e voglio raccontarvi la mia storia degl'ultimi tempi.
> Ho poco più di 40 anni sposato con due bellissimi bambini già grandicelli, sono sposato da 16 anni più 3 di fidanzamento, perciò quasi la metà della mia vita l'ho trascorsa accanto alla DONNA che è mia moglie.
> L'ho tradita con una mia collega di lavoro anch'essa sposata con figli.
> Ho trascorso una vita di lavoro e sacrifici e di scelte sbagliate che ho fatto subire a moglie e figli.
> ...


io queste cose non le capirò mai... (parlo dei figli)


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> quoto il vicesceriffo


Vice?non c'è nessun vice.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi conoscete come TRINITA' e voglio raccontarvi la mia storia degl'ultimi tempi.
> Ho poco più di 40 anni sposato con due bellissimi bambini già grandicelli, sono sposato da 16 anni più 3 di fidanzamento, perciò quasi la metà della mia vita l'ho trascorsa accanto alla DONNA che è mia moglie.
> L'ho tradita con una mia collega di lavoro anch'essa sposata con figli.
> Ho trascorso una vita di lavoro e sacrifici e di scelte sbagliate che ho fatto subire a moglie e figli.
> ...


che intendi?

Il perchè non ti sei fermato credo lo possa sapere solo tu. Probabilmente in quel momento era una cosa che desideravi anche a costo di mettere a repentaglio tutto

Mi spiace tua moglie se ne sia andata, non ho capito se tu sei dispiaciuto
Ci tengo a dirti che il suo comportamento, tenendo conto che avete due figli, proprio non lo concepisco


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vice?non c'è nessun vice.


allora chiamo più tardi


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Stai semplicemente pagando il prezzo delle tue azioni*.Perchè non ti sei fermato?Non vorrei essere volgare...


c'è modo e modo secondo me


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando le ultime discussioni del forum, in quanto negli ultimi periodi non avevo tanta voglia, e rispondo in questa di Trinità solo perché è l'ultima in ordine cronologico, nessun motivo particolare.
> 
> Riflessione: Avete rotto il cazzo con l'amore.
> 
> ...


Ma che avatar ti sie messo? chi è?


Comunque dove ha parlato di amore?


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Ma*



Trinità ha detto:


> Mi conoscete come TRINITA' e voglio raccontarvi la mia storia degl'ultimi tempi.
> Ho poco più di 40 anni sposato con due bellissimi bambini già grandicelli, sono sposato da 16 anni più 3 di fidanzamento, perciò quasi la metà della mia vita l'ho trascorsa accanto alla DONNA che è mia moglie.
> L'ho tradita con una mia collega di lavoro anch'essa sposata con figli.
> Ho trascorso una vita di lavoro e sacrifici e di scelte sbagliate che ho fatto subire a moglie e figli.
> ...


Ma giri con le foto dell'amante poi?sono vicino all'essere volgare....


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi conoscete come TRINITA' e voglio raccontarvi la mia storia degl'ultimi tempi.
> Ho poco più di 40 anni sposato con due bellissimi bambini già grandicelli, sono sposato da 16 anni più 3 di fidanzamento, perciò quasi la metà della mia vita l'ho trascorsa accanto alla DONNA che è mia moglie.
> L'ho tradita con una mia collega di lavoro anch'essa sposata con figli.
> Ho trascorso una vita di lavoro e sacrifici e di scelte sbagliate che ho fatto subire a moglie e figli.
> ...


La domanda era: "Perchè mi sono fatto sgamare?"


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che avatar ti sie messo? chi è?


zzi miei 




Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque dove ha parlato di amore?



Quando ha ritenuto opportuno specificare che non aveva tradito per sesso secondo te di cosa stava parlando ?

Ma ripeto che non è un discorso specifico al post di Trinità. 

Se un alieno dovesse farsi un idea del concetto di amore in base a quello che si legge ultimamente qui sul forum, una volta presa l'astronave e tornato sul suo pianeta, prenderebbe tutti gli scienziati del suo pianeta e direbbe loro: Svelti sbrigateve (gli alieni parlano così) fate un cazzo di vaccino che st'amore  è roba che uccide


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> La domanda era: "Perchè mi sono fatto sgamare?"


Perchè sono un............


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> zzi miei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uccide solo i coglioni però....quindi nessun vaccino...:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Uccide solo i coglioni però*....quindi nessun vaccino...:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non ce la posso fare

edit: oscuro vacci piano che sto fatturando e ne avrò per un'altra ora almeno


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> zzi miei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io gli do ancora il benificio del dubbio che intendesse che il sesso non gli mancava
Lo so, sono troppo buona


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non ce la posso fare


Ma dai,trinità non dovrebbe chiedersi perchè non mi sono fermato....la domanda è perchè sono nato....!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> zzi miei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ad esempio Farfie ha sempre detto che non ha mai tradito per amore, ma nemmeno per sesso... quindi ci starà qualcosa in mezzo, credo.







Chi cazzo è quello nell'avatar?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> che intendi?
> 
> Il perchè non ti sei fermato credo lo possa sapere solo tu. Probabilmente in quel momento era una cosa che desideravi anche a costo di mettere a repentaglio tutto
> 
> ...


Ho corteggiato un'altra per il bisogno di sentirmi importante e detta così non rende se non approfondissi altri concetti.
Avevo bisogno di sentirmi importante e non una ruota di scorta.
Sono distrutto, non solo dispiaciuto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La domanda era: "Perchè mi sono fatto sgamare?"


Joey ma oggi l'hai già mandato a fanculo sto povero Trintà?


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma ad esempio Farfie ha sempre detto che non ha mai tradito per amore, ma nemmeno per sesso... quindi ci starà qualcosa in mezzo, credo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In mezzo?anche dietro,davanti...ovunque...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi conoscete come TRINITA' e voglio raccontarvi la mia storia degl'ultimi tempi.
> Ho poco più di 40 anni sposato con due bellissimi bambini già grandicelli, sono sposato da 16 anni più 3 di fidanzamento, perciò quasi la metà della mia vita l'ho trascorsa accanto alla DONNA che è mia moglie.
> L'ho tradita con una mia collega di lavoro anch'essa sposata con figli.
> *Ho trascorso una vita di lavoro e sacrifici e di scelte sbagliate che ho fatto subire a moglie e figli.*
> ...


tornando seria:

se i presupposti con cui pensi a te stesso sono quelli del primo neretto, hai già la risposta alla tua domanda.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In mezzo?anche dietro,davanti...ovunque...


Riferito a me?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Comunque a me la moglie sta un po' sul culo, con sto atteggiamento che va di qua e di là, dice tutto ai figli... boh...


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Riferito a me?


Amo la vita....


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ho corteggiato un'altra per il bisogno di sentirmi importante e detta così non rende se non approfondissi altri concetti.
> Avevo bisogno di sentirmi importante e non una ruota di scorta.
> *Sono distrutto*, non solo dispiaciuto


mi spiace molto
Magari approfondiscili quei concetti se ti può servire


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque a me la moglie sta un po' sul culo, con sto atteggiamento che va di qua e di là, dice tutto ai figli... boh...


Idem


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amo la vita....


Uff :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Uff :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Mica ho scritto no...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque a me la moglie sta un po' sul culo, con sto atteggiamento che va di qua e di là, dice tutto ai figli... boh...



ma benedetta figliola, è quello che ci ha raccontato lui.
capisci perché a volte io e la farfy ti prendiamo a pedate in culo (sempre con amore però :inlove?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mica ho scritto no...



:festa:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

mi farete morire con questo sentimento che sta in mezzo


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> *Ho corteggiato un'altra per il bisogno di sentirmi importante e detta così non rende se non approfondissi altri concetti.
> Avevo bisogno di sentirmi importante e non una ruota di scorta.*
> Sono distrutto, non solo dispiaciuto


Ecco. Messa così, nello specifico, è ancora peggio dell'amore.

Se volessi (o dovessi) sentirmi importante, vado a servire pasti caldi alla CARITAS. Metterlo in bocca alla collega di turno serve solo a farmi godere, che non è l'equivalente di sentirmi importante.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Messa così, nello specifico, è ancora peggio dell'amore.
> 
> Se volessi (o dovessi) sentirmi importante, vado a servire pasti caldi alla CARITAS. Metterlo in bocca alla collega di turno serve solo a farmi godere, che non è l'equivalente di sentirmi importante.


chi è quello nell'avatar? Kid Creole?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi farete morire con questo sentimento che sta in mezzo


per me in mezzo c'è solo la crema che farcisce le brioches


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Be*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Messa così, nello specifico, è ancora peggio dell'amore.
> 
> Se volessi (o dovessi) sentirmi importante, vado a servire pasti caldi alla CARITAS. Metterlo in bocca alla collega di turno serve solo a farmi godere, che non è l'equivalente di sentirmi importante.


O potresti metterlo in bocca a quella che serve pasti caldi alla caritas...una bella via di mezzo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Messa così, nello specifico, è ancora peggio dell'amore.
> 
> Se volessi (o dovessi) sentirmi importante, vado a servire pasti caldi alla CARITAS. *Metterlo in bocca alla collega di turno* serve solo a farmi godere, che non è l'equivalente di sentirmi importante.



comunque sei volgare, Tuba

non volevo dirtelo, però te l'ho detto

da te non me l'aspettavo


----------



## Tubarao (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> chi è quello nell'avatar? Kid Creole?


No. Le coconuts.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Comunque sto povero uomo ha detto che è distrutto. Piantatela di scrivere volgarità.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi spiace molto
> Magari approfondiscili quei concetti se ti può servire


Sono un po' impacciato nel descriverti qualcosa senza che mia moglie possa difendersi, mi dava per scontato,
l'avrò portata io a questo non lo nego ma certi atteggiamenti mi hanno trasformato da una ruota anteriore ad una posteriore ad una di scorta e con il tradimento questa ruota si è forata.
Il bacio che ho dato all'amante la prima volta lo aspettavo da sempre, mi mancava quella sensazione di tranquillità in una carezza e in uno sguardo.....


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Joey ma oggi l'hai già mandato a fanculo sto povero Trintà?


Non ricordo, ma nel dubbio: Trinidad, VAFFANCULO.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi farete morire con questo sentimento che sta in mezzo


Perchè?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono un po' impacciato nel descriverti qualcosa senza che mia moglie possa difendersi, mi dava per scontato,
> *l'avrò portata io a questo non lo nego* ma certi atteggiamenti mi hanno trasformato da una ruota anteriore ad una posteriore ad una di scorta e con il tradimento questa ruota si è forata.
> Il bacio che ho dato all'amante la prima volta lo aspettavo da sempre, mi mancava quella sensazione di tranquillità in una carezza e in uno sguardo.....



è la seconda volta che sottolinei questo concetto e ti colpevolizzi per il tuo pregresso (prima del tradimento, intendo)
hai mai pensato al perché?
perché pensi di aver sbagliato e di essere stato la causa del disinteresse di tua moglie verso di te?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> O potresti metterlo in bocca a quella che serve pasti caldi alla caritas...una bella via di mezzo...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ora spieghi all'ufficio perchè sto ridendo


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è la seconda volta che sottolinei questo concetto e ti colpevolizzi per il tuo pregresso (prima del tradimento, intendo)
> hai mai pensato al perché?
> perché pensi di aver sbagliato e di essere stato la causa del disinteresse di tua moglie verso di te?


quoto
Ne hai parlato con lei , prima del tradimento?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tornando seria:
> 
> se i presupposti con cui pensi a te stesso sono quelli del primo neretto, hai già la risposta alla tua domanda.


Cosa intendi a volte le scelte si rivelano sbagliate subito a volte dopo un po'.Per quanto riguarda quelle sbagliate ho recuperato alla grande.
Non dovevo dimenticare mia moglie tutto qui, il lavoro non c'entra in quanto lei lavora più di me , abbiamo origini contadine campagna, animali eccecc. Ecco perchè JB non riuscirà a farmi perdere le staffe, é mio amico...


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ora spieghi all'ufficio perchè sto ridendo


Mi hai fatto ricordare una cosa del mio passato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi conoscete come TRINITA' e voglio raccontarvi la mia storia degl'ultimi tempi.
> Ho poco più di 40 anni sposato con due bellissimi bambini già grandicelli, sono sposato da 16 anni più 3 di fidanzamento, perciò quasi la metà della mia vita l'ho trascorsa accanto alla DONNA che è mia moglie.
> L'ho tradita con una mia collega di lavoro anch'essa sposata con figli.
> Ho trascorso una vita di lavoro e sacrifici e di scelte sbagliate che ho fatto subire a moglie e figli.
> ...


Per trovare la risposta alla tua ultima domanda dovresti liberarti liberarti di tutte le ipocrisie e le giustificazioni con cui a volte ci riempiamo la testa per autoassolverci.
Ad ogni modo il fulcro della questione non è perché tu non ti sia fermato, bensì perché tua moglie non riesce a perdonarti, soprattutto dopo che hai letto la storia di Kid.
Trinità..non tutte le persone sono uguali e reagiscono nello stesso modo di fronte a un tradimento. C'è un percorso che è obbligatorio fare. Tortuoso, a volte difficilissimo. Ma anche se lo fai tutto quanto, portando pure tua moglie sulle spalle quando lei non ha proprio voglia di camminare di fianco a te, non è detto che alla fine arrivi il perdono. E di questo non puoi farle una colpa. Perché perdonare non sempre dipende da noi. Il perdono non è una libera scelta. 
Tradire o meno invece lo è. Sempre.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi conoscete come TRINITA' e voglio raccontarvi la mia storia degl'ultimi tempi.
> Ho poco più di 40 anni sposato con due bellissimi bambini già grandicelli, sono sposato da 16 anni più 3 di fidanzamento, perciò quasi la metà della mia vita l'ho trascorsa accanto alla DONNA che è mia moglie.
> L'ho tradita con una mia collega di lavoro anch'essa sposata con figli.
> Ho trascorso una vita di lavoro e sacrifici e di scelte sbagliate che ho fatto subire a moglie e figli.
> ...


Bel casino ....coinvolgere così direttamente i figli doppio casino ... Non so dirti perché non ti sei fermato, lo dovresti sapere tu se escludiamo che la ragione sia solo attrazione fisica direi che ti eri preso una bella cotta ... Ora cosa ritieni di fare ? Lei che non si sente tua moglie intende separarsi ?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ho corteggiato un'altra per il bisogno di sentirmi importante e detta così non rende se non approfondissi altri concetti.
> Avevo bisogno di sentirmi importante e non una ruota di scorta.
> Sono distrutto, non solo dispiaciuto


Che razza di idiozia.........raccontane un'altra amico.Si tradisce per puro  piacere.STOP.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Cosa intendi a volte le scelte si rivelano sbagliate subito a volte dopo un po'.Per quanto riguarda quelle sbagliate ho recuperato alla grande.
> Non dovevo dimenticare mia moglie tutto qui, il lavoro non c'entra in quanto lei lavora più di me , abbiamo origini contadine campagna, animali eccecc. Ecco perchè JB non riuscirà a farmi perdere le staffe, é mio amico...



intendevo dire che se tu parti dal presupposto che la tua vita è un insieme di scelte sbagliate o che comunque ti sei pentito di molte scelte che hai fatto, allora il fatto che tu rimpiangi di non esserti fermato è l'ennesima scelta sbagliata

il mio era un discorso puramente logico: la tua storia è senz'altro più ricca e sfaccettata, e il tuo racconto è stato una semplificazione che ora, ase vuoi, puoi articolare e approfondire meglio qui


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che razza di idiozia.........raccontane un'altra amico.Si tradisce per puro  piacere.STOP.


Piantala, patacca lunare

dove l'hai lasciata la tipa che fusa e squittisce al telefono?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Piantala, patacca lunare
> 
> dove l'hai lasciata la tipa che fusa e squittisce al telefono?



mi ha piantato,dopo 3 incontri......:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto ricordare una cosa del mio passato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ohi chi si rivede!!!!! ( rivede vabbe rilegge su ) tutto bene ?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per trovare la risposta alla tua ultima domanda dovresti liberarti liberarti di tutte le ipocrisie e le giustificazioni con cui a volte ci riempiamo la testa per autoassolverci.
> Ad ogni modo il fulcro della questione non è perché tu non ti sia fermato, bensì perché tua moglie non riesce a perdonarti, soprattutto dopo che hai letto la storia di Kid.
> Trinità..non tutte le persone sono uguali e reagiscono nello stesso modo di fronte a un tradimento. C'è un percorso che è obbligatorio fare. Tortuoso, a volte difficilissimo. Ma anche se lo fai tutto quanto, portando pure tua moglie sulle spalle quando lei non ha proprio voglia di camminare di fianco a te, non è detto che alla fine arrivi il perdono. E di questo non puoi farle una colpa. Perché perdonare non sempre dipende da noi. Il perdono non è una libera scelta.
> Tradire o meno invece lo è. Sempre.
> ...


Ringraziarvi tutti è d'obbligo.
Per quanto mi riguarda il perdonare è stato, è , e sarà sempre nel mio modo di concepire la vita.
Non sono capace di portar rancore.


----------



## Buscopann (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ringraziarvi tutti è d'obbligo.
> Per quanto mi riguarda il perdonare è stato, è , e sarà sempre nel mio modo di concepire la vita.
> *Non sono capace di portar rancore*.


Ma tu non sei tua moglie. E son tutti buoni di fare i gay col culo degli altri

Buscopann


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ohi chi si rivede!!!!! ( rivede vabbe rilegge su ) tutto bene ?


Si tu tutto bene?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si tu tutto bene?


Si, stanca ma viva


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ho corteggiato un'altra per il bisogno di sentirmi importante e detta così non rende se non approfondissi altri concetti.
> Avevo bisogno di sentirmi importante e non una ruota di scorta.
> Sono distrutto, non solo dispiaciuto



ma il fatto di avere 2 figli non ti fa sentire importante a sufficienza? e non una ruota di scorta
chiedo


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> Ne hai parlato con lei , prima del tradimento?


Dico che riconosco molte colpe.
Con il tradimento le ho moltiplicate, non riuscivo a parlarle del mio disagio, ero convinto di non essere più utile.
SBAGLIAVO.


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Busco*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei tua moglie. E son tutti buoni di fare i gay col culo degli altri
> 
> Buscopann


Ma io con il culo degli altri mica faccio il gay...anzi....


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei tua moglie. E son tutti buoni di fare i gay col culo degli altri
> 
> Buscopann


Infatti non pretendo nessun perdono.
Avrei solo un piccolo desiderio, che lei si accorgesse di un marito traditore al quale vale la pena di offrire una possibilità.
E' solo un desiderio.....


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che razza di idiozia.........raccontane un'altra amico.Si tradisce per puro  piacere.STOP.


Posso confermarti che ho provato parecchio piacere e se vuoi credermi la mia amica di sventura mi diceva che sarebbe rimasta per ore ed ore solo a baciarmi......
Non ho tradito per provare piacere credimi, amico..


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Posso confermarti che ho provato parecchio piacere e se vuoi credermi la mia amica di sventura mi diceva che sarebbe rimasta per ore ed ore solo a baciarmi......
> Non ho tradito per provare piacere credimi, amico..


soffrivi, dunque?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> soffrivi, dunque?


Si soffrivo molto.E soffro molto.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Si soffrivo molto.E soffro molto.



:amici::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Si soffrivo molto.E soffro molto.


Ma vaffanculo.


----------



## free (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Posso confermarti che ho provato parecchio piacere e se vuoi credermi la mia amica di sventura mi diceva che sarebbe rimasta per ore ed ore solo a baciarmi......
> Non ho tradito per provare piacere credimi, amico..



ma perchè, adesso baciare fa schifo?:singleeye:
è un piacere pure quello


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma benedetta figliola, è quello che ci ha raccontato lui.
> capisci perché a volte io e la farfy ti prendiamo a pedate in culo (sempre con amore però :inlove?


Se metti in dubbio quello che dico allora dovresti poter viaggiare nel tempo e vedere la reazione del maritoooooo!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma ad esempio Farfie ha sempre detto che non ha mai tradito per amore, ma nemmeno per sesso... quindi ci starà qualcosa in mezzo, credo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E da qui il sentimento di mezzo di Min ... Che reazioni a catena :mrgreen:


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo.


Sono a quota 5, con la cinquina cosa si vince?


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Infatti non pretendo nessun perdono.
> Avrei solo *un piccolo desiderio*, che lei si accorgesse di un marito traditore *al quale vale la pena di offrire una possibilità.*
> E' solo un desiderio.....




Caspita, chiamalo "piccolo desiderio" !!!
E' una delle più grandi prove d'amore verso il proprio compagno/a.
Detto questo, quanto è andato avanti il tradimento?
Se l'hai già scritto, scusami, ma non mi chiamo JB che sta tutto il giorno qui a leggere e a mandare affanculo la gente.
Lui si diverte così...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Posso confermarti che ho provato parecchio piacere e se vuoi credermi la mia amica di sventura mi diceva che sarebbe rimasta per ore ed ore solo a baciarmi......
> Non ho tradito per provare piacere credimi, amico..



La mia era piu''terrena''...dopo 3 minuti di baci,andava al sodo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riferito a me?





oscuro ha detto:


> Amo la vita....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Guarda che secondo me ora è impegnato, non sta leggendo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Guarda che secondo me ora è impegnato, non sta leggendo :rotfl::rotfl:


Secondo me sei tu la spia


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per me in mezzo c'è solo la crema che farcisce le brioches


Crema pasticciera  o chantilly?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La mia era piu''terrena''...dopo 3 minuti di baci,andava al sodo.....


Mi ha ringraziato più volte dei baci e solo dei baci e quando voleva andare al sodo ero io a fermarla


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me sei tu la spia


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:No per carità, però mi diverto quando vi controllate a vicenda :rotfl::rotfl:muoio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E da qui il sentimento di mezzo* di Min *... Che reazioni a catena :mrgreen:


non è mio


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi ha ringraziato più volte dei baci e solo dei baci e quando voleva andare al sodo ero io a fermarla


Nel senso che non ci hai fatto sesso?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono un po' impacciato nel descriverti qualcosa senza che mia moglie possa difendersi, mi dava per scontato,
> l'avrò portata io a questo non lo nego ma certi atteggiamenti mi hanno trasformato da una ruota anteriore ad una posteriore ad una di scorta e con il tradimento questa ruota si è forata.
> Il bacio che ho dato all'amante la prima volta lo aspettavo da sempre, mi mancava quella sensazione di tranquillità in una carezza e in uno sguardo.....


Doloroso ma mica tanto raro il caso come il tuo ...anzi


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caspita, chiamalo "piccolo desiderio" !!!
> E' una delle più grandi prove d'amore verso il proprio compagno/a.
> Detto questo, quanto è andato avanti il tradimento?
> Se l'hai già scritto, scusami, ma non mi chiamo JB che sta tutto il giorno qui a leggere e a mandare affanculo la gente.
> Lui si diverte così...


Ma non è leggere tutto il giorno tutto, brutta burinotta. E' che io per lo meno ogni tanto una scappata nelle altre sezioni la faccio pure. Tu cazzo sei taratissima, scrivi solo di ste menate. E Madonna, fai cascare la palle. Scrivessi almeno robe sensate, pure pure, ma in tre cazzo di anni mai, che ne so, la ricetta della fagiana farcita, che tanto inghiottirebbe Lothar, mai un cazzo di nulla, giusto che a tuo marito pagheresti un viaggio in Brasile a puttane. Cioè, cazzo Dio, il vaffanculo te lo strameriti pure tu, li mortacci tua, e vorrei vedere. Altro che non ho tempo. Tre ANNI a cagare immodizia svuotandoti la testa su una tastiera di "concetti" talmente ridicoli che definirlo stupidi è un eufemismo. E che cazzo, cianci ancora?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ricordo, ma nel dubbio: Trinidad, VAFFANCULO.


Ciao uomo buono, cordiale e generoso :carneval:


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel senso che non ci hai fatto sesso?




...ora se salta fuori che si tratta solo di baci, stacco subito e me ne vado, avrei altro da fare!


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caspita, chiamalo "piccolo desiderio" !!!
> E' una delle più grandi prove d'amore verso il proprio compagno/a.
> Detto questo, quanto è andato avanti il tradimento?
> Se l'hai già scritto, scusami, ma non mi chiamo JB che sta tutto il giorno qui a leggere e a mandare affanculo la gente.
> Lui si diverte così...


La mia vita deve e sarà una prova d'amore nei confronti di mia moglie che resta la donna alla quale sono sposato.
Non scusarti mai con me per favore. Il tradimento è andato avanti per 10 mesi circa


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è leggere tutto il giorno tutto, brutta burinotta. E' che io per lo meno ogni tanto una scappata nelle altre sezioni la faccio pure. Tu cazzo sei taratissima, scrivi solo di ste menate. E Madonna, fai cascare la palle. Scrivessi almeno robe sensate, pure pure, ma in tre cazzo di anni mai, che ne so, la ricetta della fagiana farcita, che tanto inghiottirebbe Lothar, mai un cazzo di nulla, giusto che a tuo marito pagheresti un viaggio in Brasile a puttane. Cioè, cazzo Dio, il vaffanculo te lo strameriti pure tu, li mortacci tua, e vorrei vedere. Altro che non ho tempo. Tre ANNI a cagare immodizia svuotandoti la testa su una tastiera di "concetti" talmente ridicoli che definirlo stupidi è un eufemismo. E che cazzo, cianci ancora?




Jb, brutta giornata oggi vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sono a quota 5, con la cinquina cosa si vince?


Nulla, il premio delle cinquine già e' stato accaparrato da altri ...non si se puoi concorrere per la tombola


----------



## Diletta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> La mia vita deve e sarà una prova d'amore nei confronti di mia moglie che resta la donna alla quale sono sposato.
> Non scusarti mai con me per favore. Il tradimento è andato avanti per 10 mesi circa




Ah, allora il sesso c'è stato eccome.
Mi hai un po' interdetto...dieci mesi, pensavo ad una scappatella.
Capisco tua moglie...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è mio


Nel senso che ti ha stimolato tanto da aprirci un 3D


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel senso che non ci hai fatto sesso?


Se posso vi chiarisco che io facevo l'amore con mia moglie.
Ho fatto parecchie volte all'amore con l'amante.
Per entrambi (io e l'amante) molte volte era sufficiente baciarsi e si provava lo stesso piacere.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se posso vi chiarisco che io facevo l'amore con mia moglie.
> Ho fatto parecchie volte all'amore con l'amante.
> Per entrambi (io e l'amante) molte volte era sufficiente baciarsi e si provava lo stesso piacere.


in che senso?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se posso vi chiarisco che io facevo l'amore con mia moglie.
> Ho fatto parecchie volte all'amore con l'amante.
> Per entrambi (io e l'amante) molte volte era sufficiente baciarsi e si provava lo stesso piacere.


Scusa sai sono tarda e un po' torda...spiega meglio che intendi :singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi ha ringraziato più volte dei baci e solo dei baci e quando voleva andare al sodo ero io a fermarla


Mi prendi in giro vero amico????dimmi di si ti prego..........


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa sai sono tarda e un po' torda...spiega meglio che intendi :singleeye:


ma cos'è che non capite? a volte trombavano e altre si baciavano e basta... boh


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa sai sono tarda e un po' torda...spiega meglio che intendi :singleeye:


Nel senso che avevo un'attività sessuale normale con la moglie.
Logicamente l'amante nonl'ho solo baciata,ok!
Se v'interessa da quando era apparsa l'amante nella mia vita , mia moglie aveva percepito un cambiamento in meglio
in tutti i campi, ripeto tutti.
Da allora la mia vita sessuale si è interrotta, per scelta.(spero solo interrotta)


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma cos'è che non capite? a volte trombavano e altre si baciavano e basta... boh


Io non ho capito il " si provava lo stesso piacere" ...stesso rispetto a cosa ?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Nel senso che avevo un'attività sessuale normale con la moglie.
> Logicamente l'amante nonl'ho solo baciata,ok!
> Se v'interessa da quando era apparsa l'amante nella mia vita , mia moglie aveva percepito un cambiamento in meglio
> in tutti i campi, ripeto tutti.
> Da allora la mia vita sessuale si è interrotta, per scelta.(spero solo interrotta)


Ok ma per scelta di chi tua ? Sua?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi prendi in giro vero amico????dimmi di si ti prego..........


Se ti prendessi in giro lo capiresti subito, non me lo chiederesti.
Per la precisione, quando fermi una donna che si vuol donare completamente la volta dopo recupera con gl'interessi!Capito!


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

perché fai la saputella?
scritto così sembrava che avessero l'orgasmo anche con un bacio





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma cos'è che non capite? a volte trombavano e altre si baciavano e basta... boh


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non ho capito il " si provava lo stesso piacere" ...stesso rispetto a cosa ?


rispetto al sesso
gli bastava baciarsi ed erano contenti così, magari non erano nella condizione ideale per fare sesso, tipo che non avevano un letto a disposizione e allora si baciavano e basta
è bello baciare
io lo capisco


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ma per scelta di chi tua ? Sua?


Per scelta sua riguardo alla moglie.
Per scelta mia riguardo all'amante.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se ti prendessi in giro lo capiresti subito, non me lo chiederesti.
> Per la precisione, quando fermi una donna che si vuol donare completamente la volta dopo recupera con gl'interessi!Capito!



posso chiedere??anni tu e lei???...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Per scelta sua riguardo alla moglie.
> Per scelta mia riguardo all'amante.


e il marito di lei? ti ha menato?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> rispetto al sesso
> gli bastava baciarsi ed erano contenti così, magari non erano nella condizione ideale per fare sesso, tipo che non avevano un letto a disposizione e allora si baciavano e basta
> è bello baciare
> io lo capisco


Il mio rispetto e la mia stima epr TE e per quello che hai scritto.

P.S. Grazie per aver istigato JB...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Per scelta sua riguardo alla moglie.
> Per scelta mia riguardo all'amante.


Quindi sei in astinenza ( a parte il fai da te )


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il mio rispetto e la mia stima epr TE e per quello che hai scritto.
> 
> P.S. Grazie per aver istigato JB...


JB fa così ma in realtà ci ama tutti

più ti manda a fanculo e più ti ama


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinitron, quanti anni hai?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> JB fa così ma in realtà ci ama tutti
> 
> più ti manda a fanculo e più ti ama


No.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Trinitron, quanti anni hai?


poco più di 40


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi conoscete come TRINITA' e voglio raccontarvi la mia storia degl'ultimi tempi...
> 
> *Il tutto alla presenza dei figli.*
> 
> ...Quindi perchè non mi sono fermato?





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io queste cose non le capirò mai... (parlo dei figli)


Io sì, semplicemente perchè l'ho vissuta da figlia.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Trinitron, quanti anni hai?


direi 65 lui e piu'o meno lo stesso l'amante.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Io sì, semplicemente perchè l'ho vissuta da figlia.


e sei stata contenta di viverle da figlia?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> direi 65 lui e piu'o meno lo stesso l'amante.....


ha detto che ne ha poco più di 40. Sta con la moglie da quando ne aveva 20.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> direi 65 lui e piu'o meno lo stesso l'amante.....


Bello.
Seriamente, una cosa bella da vivere a quell'età.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Bello.
> Seriamente, una cosa bella da vivere a quell'età.


oh ma ci siete o ci fate???


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> posso chiedere??anni tu e lei???...


Io 41, amante 33


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ha detto che ne ha poco più di 40. Sta con la moglie da quando ne aveva 20.


alllora saro'malato io,che ne ho tantissimi in +...perche'se andava al sodo,la zoccola..mica la fermavo sai


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> oh ma ci siete o ci fate???





Trinità ha detto:


> Io 41, amante 33


Scusa non ho letto granché pensavo Lothar fosse serio


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io 41, amante 33



57 vs 26--------


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> alllora saro'malato io,che ne ho tantissimi in +...perche'se andava al sodo,la zoccola..mica la fermavo sai


non è carino chiamarla zoccola, patacca lunare


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi conoscete come TRINITA' e voglio raccontarvi la mia storia degl'ultimi tempi.
> Ho poco più di 40 anni sposato con due bellissimi bambini già grandicelli, sono sposato da 16 anni più 3 di fidanzamento, perciò quasi la metà della mia vita l'ho trascorsa accanto alla DONNA che è mia moglie.
> L'ho tradita con una mia collega di lavoro anch'essa sposata con figli.
> Ho trascorso una vita di lavoro e sacrifici e di scelte sbagliate che ho fatto subire a moglie e figli.
> ...


Queste sono cose che non comprendo. Come parte lesa è giusto che si incazzi, non capisco quale sia però quale sia l'apporto in una situazione simile del coinvolgimento pubblico. Su due piedi la trovo una mera debolezza.

Qual'è il motivo che ti ha spinto verso l'altra?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e il marito di lei? ti ha menato?


No per ora ancora no.
Mi ha solo detto che sono un morto vivente con una rabbia tale da spostare un elefante con un soffio......


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non è carino chiamarla zoccola, patacca lunare


E' più efficace chiamarla patacca lunare quindi?
Per cui se ci do dentro con una lei, per surriscaldare gli animi comincio a sussurarle "patacca lunare" sei la mia porchissima patacca lunare?
E funziona? :smile:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non è carino chiamarla zoccola, patacca lunare


oh spadaccina del Seveso,come la chiami una moglie che va al motel con me???diversamente fedele???


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi sei in astinenza ( a parte il fai da te )


Si sono in astinenza meritata.
Mi pesa ma i miei pensieri sono rivolti ai nostri figli e al nostro futuro, perciò tutte le libido svaniscono


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ho corteggiato un'altra per il bisogno di sentirmi importante e detta così non rende se non approfondissi altri concetti.
> Avevo bisogno di sentirmi importante e non una ruota di scorta.
> Sono distrutto, non solo dispiaciuto


Scusami tanto, ma io a queste stronzate non ci credo. Mi sembri mio marito: avevo bisogno di emozioni. Ma va, và! (mio marito, non tu!)



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Messa così, nello specifico, è ancora peggio dell'amore.
> 
> Se volessi (o dovessi) sentirmi importante, vado a servire pasti caldi alla CARITAS. Metterlo in bocca alla collega di turno serve solo a farmi godere, che non è l'equivalente di sentirmi importante.


Concordo e quoto. A parte la volgarità.



Trinità ha detto:


> Dico che riconosco molte colpe.
> Con il tradimento le ho moltiplicate, non riuscivo a parlarle del mio disagio, ero *convinto* di non essere più utile.
> SBAGLIAVO.


Aridaje con mio marito! Ma parlare ogni tanto no, eh?



Trinità ha detto:


> Infatti non pretendo nessun perdono.
> Avrei solo un piccolo desiderio, che lei si accorgesse di un marito traditore al quale vale la pena di offrire una possibilità.
> E' solo un desiderio.....


Dici niente! La possibilità? Forse provando un po' di terapia di coppia?



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e sei stata contenta di viverle da figlia?


Come no!!! Ma non avrei potuto farne a meno. Purtroppo per me.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Come no!!! Ma non avrei potuto farne a meno. Purtroppo per me.


Eh ma quindi perché dici che capisci certi comportamenti? Io intendevo che non li capisco nel senso che non li condivido. Tu mi hai detto che li capisci, l'ho interpretato come un "li condivido"


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' più efficace chiamarla patacca lunare quindi?
> Per cui se ci do dentro con una lei, per surriscaldare gli animi comincio a sussurarle "patacca lunare" sei la mia porchissima patacca lunare?
> E funziona? :smile:


non so, mai provato
prova e poi mi racconti...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oh spadaccina del Seveso,come la chiami una moglie che va al motel con me???diversamente fedele???


allora tu sei uno zoccolo, vero?


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per trovare la risposta alla tua ultima domanda dovresti liberarti liberarti di tutte le ipocrisie e le giustificazioni con cui a volte ci riempiamo la testa per autoassolverci.
> Ad ogni modo il fulcro della questione non è perché tu non ti sia fermato, bensì perché tua moglie non riesce a perdonarti, soprattutto dopo che hai letto la storia di Kid.
> Trinità..non tutte le persone sono uguali e reagiscono nello stesso modo di fronte a un tradimento. *C'è un percorso che è obbligatorio fare. Tortuoso, a volte difficilissimo. Ma anche se lo fai tutto quanto, portando pure tua moglie sulle spalle quando lei non ha proprio voglia di camminare di fianco a te, non è detto che alla fine arrivi il perdono. E di questo non puoi farle una colpa.
> Perché perdonare non sempre dipende da noi.
> ...


Che sacrosanta verità che hai scritto! E lo so perchè sto proprio vivendo il percorso OBBLIGATORIO, tortuoso, difficilissimo, pieno di asperità e disagiato. E non so se arriverò a perdonare.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non so, mai provato
> prova e poi mi racconti...


ah.
vabbè


----------



## Horny (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Messa così, nello specifico, è ancora peggio dell'amore.
> 
> Se volessi (o dovessi) sentirmi importante, vado a servire pasti caldi alla CARITAS. Metterlo in bocca alla collega di turno serve solo a farmi godere, che non è l'equivalente di sentirmi importante.


servire alla Caritas è più faticoso


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> servire alla Caritas è più faticoso


Dipende da quanto tempo impieghi a convincere la collega: potrebbe necessitare un'opera di persuasione lunghisisma e stressante


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh ma quindi perché dici che capisci certi comportamenti? Io intendevo che non li capisco nel senso che non li condivido. Tu mi hai detto che li capisci, l'ho interpretato come un "li condivido"


Li capisco perchè comprendo sua moglie. Mia madre ha fatto così.
Non li condivido neanche io, ma da figlia ti dico che quando succedono certe cose, sei tuo malgrado coinvolta.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Queste sono cose che non comprendo. Come parte lesa è giusto che si incazzi, non capisco quale sia però quale sia l'apporto in una situazione simile del coinvolgimento pubblico. Su due piedi la trovo una mera debolezza.
> 
> Qual'è il motivo che ti ha spinto verso l'altra?


Mia moglie da tempo aveva alcuni atteggiamenti un po' ambigui con alcuni nostri amici dovuti a motivi di lavoro ecc ecc
Raccontati a chi fa terapia di coppia sono sembrati indecorosi nei miei confronti.
Una ruota di scorta non sempre serve, io mi sentivo superato da quel suo modo di comportarsi anche davanti ai miei occhi con questi amici.
Non esiste nessun motivo valido per tradire, avrei dovuto fermarmi.
Mi sbagliavo nel pensare che avesse accantonato il marito, ero cieco.QUESTA E' LA MIA COLPA!!!!
Difenderò mia moglie e la ringrazierò sempre


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Che sacrosanta verità che hai scritto! E lo so perchè sto proprio vivendo il percorso OBBLIGATORIO, tortuoso, difficilissimo, pieno di asperità e disagiato. *E non so se arriverò a perdonare*.


Sono d'accordo anch'io in linea di massima. Però impostare tutto sul perdono non mi quadra. La realtà è che se non perdoni, o anche solo non lo accetti, è perché non ami più. E qui il discorso acquisisce un senso un tantino più vasto.

Però concordo sul fatto che, come dice Buscopann, il tradimento sia una scelta che, se non soppesata, elimina il diritto al perdono...e anche all'amore, solo che va chiarito.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Li capisco perchè comprendo sua moglie. Mia madre ha fatto così.
> Non li condivido neanche io, ma da figlia ti dico che quando succedono certe cose, sei tuo malgrado coinvolta.


ma lo so, anch'io sono stata coinvolta da figlia. Per fortuna ero già grandicella. Però non li capisco e non li condivido


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mia moglie da tempo aveva alcuni atteggiamenti un po' ambigui con alcuni nostri amici dovuti a motivi di lavoro ecc ecc
> Raccontati a chi fa terapia di coppia sono sembrati indecorosi nei miei confronti.
> Una ruota di scorta non sempre serve, io mi sentivo superato da quel suo modo di comportarsi anche davanti ai miei occhi con questi amici.
> Non esiste nessun motivo valido per tradire, avrei dovuto fermarmi.
> ...


Posso? hai complessi d'inferiorità verso di lei per motivi di lavoro o di altra natura (lei ricca tu no, cose così)? O viceversa lei li ha verso di te e tende a "vendicarsi" in pubblico con gli amici?


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> *Mia moglie da tempo aveva alcuni atteggiamenti un po' ambigui con alcuni nostri amici dovuti a motivi di lavoro ecc ecc*
> Raccontati a chi fa terapia di coppia sono sembrati indecorosi nei miei confronti.
> Una ruota di scorta non sempre serve, io mi sentivo superato da quel suo modo di comportarsi anche davanti ai miei occhi con questi amici.
> Non esiste nessun motivo valido per tradire, avrei dovuto fermarmi.
> ...


Ma tu avevi scambiato erroneamente quegli atteggiamenti? Oppure erano reali? 
Guarda che sei tu che stabilisci se certi atteggiamenti sono consoni o meno ai tuoi riguardi.


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> No per ora ancora no.
> *Mi ha solo detto che sono un morto vivente* con una rabbia tale da spostare un elefante con un soffio......


esagerato, minaccia pure... dovevi rispondergli, meglio morto vivente che cornuto :singleeye: e poi con un bel duello risolvevi tutto, con un nick come il tuo lo avresti riempito di piombo :smile:
Hai fatto una bella cazzata, ma tua moglie non è stata da meno... perchè andare a raccontare tutto?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Posso? hai complessi d'inferiorità verso di lei per motivi di lavoro o di altra natura (lei ricca tu no, cose così)? O viceversa lei li ha verso di te e tende a "vendicarsi" in pubblico con gli amici?


Ci vai molto vicino tranne che per il ricco.I soldi per noi servono per vivere e basta è più importante una giornata di sole e/o di pioggia. Mi ha sempre ritenuto superiore come cultura rispetto a lei.
Con questi amici si sentiva più a suo agio , questa è la mia interpretazione che non deve falsare il pensiero


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ci vai molto vicino tranne che per il ricco.I soldi per noi servono per vivere e basta è più importante una giornata di sole e/o di pioggia. Mi ha sempre ritenuto superiore come cultura rispetto a lei.
> Con questi amici si sentiva più a suo agio , questa è la mia interpretazione che non deve falsare il pensiero


Mi spiace.
Sai il rancore è una cosa strana, spesso lo accumuli inconsciamente e poi viene fuori in modi impensati nella stessa persona che lo lascia trasparire.
Magari ogni volta che la tua cultura veniva fuori lei era prima in imabarazzo e poi magari incazzata senza rendersene conto.
E forse ora che ha trovato il canale a lei più adatto. i nuovi amici, non riesce a controllare la sua rabbia repressa verso di te.
Perché non gliene parli?


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando le ultime discussioni del forum, in quanto negli ultimi periodi non avevo tanta voglia, e rispondo in questa di Trinità solo perché è l'ultima in ordine cronologico, nessun motivo particolare.
> 
> Riflessione: Avete rotto il cazzo con l'amore.
> 
> ...


straquoto:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ci vai molto vicino tranne che per il ricco.I soldi per noi servono per vivere e basta è più importante una giornata di sole e/o di pioggia. Mi ha sempre ritenuto superiore come cultura rispetto a lei.
> *Con questi amici si sentiva più a suo agio , questa è la mia interpretazione che non deve falsare il pensiero*


Quindi il fatto che con loro si divertisse ti ha un po' destabilizzato?
Ti ha fatto credere che le tue capacità non erano comprese e ti ha reso vulnerabile?
Nell'altra cercavi affermazione?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma tu avevi scambiato erroneamente quegli atteggiamenti? Oppure erano reali?
> Guarda che sei tu che stabilisci se certi atteggiamenti sono consoni o meno ai tuoi riguardi.


Non erano consoni nei miei riguardi.
Ma non voglio assolutamente colpevolizzarla l'ho già fatto troppo e ora sono solo.
Quando ha scoperto tutto si è confidata subito con questo amico comune  lui mi ha giudicato dicendo"mi hai deluso" le sere dopo distrutta dal dolore ci lasciava a casa soli e tornava al mattino era sempre in compagnia di questo nostro amico che a detta sua l'ha salvata.
Ho fatto fatica a capire questo.....


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> straquoto:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


E perché, di grazia?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi il fatto che con loro si divertisse ti ha un po' destabilizzato?
> Ti ha fatto credere che le tue capacità non erano comprese e ti ha reso vulnerabile?
> Nell'altra cercavi affermazione?


Nell'altra cercavo affetto, ma avrei dovuto cercarlo nei figli. E' un giorno che non li vedo e vorrei solo che mi perdonassero.....


----------



## Horny (1 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> straquoto:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


spieghi pure a me?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> esagerato, minaccia pure... dovevi rispondergli, meglio morto vivente che cornuto :singleeye: e poi con un bel duello risolvevi tutto, con un nick come il tuo lo avresti riempito di piombo :smile:
> Hai fatto una bella cazzata, ma tua moglie non è stata da meno... perchè andare a raccontare tutto?


E' meglio che non lo stuzzichi il marito perchè altrimenti faccio una brutta fine!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Messa così, nello specifico, è ancora peggio dell'amore.
> 
> Se volessi (o dovessi) sentirmi importante, vado a servire pasti caldi alla CARITAS. Metterlo in bocca alla collega di turno serve solo a farmi godere, che non è l'equivalente di sentirmi importante.



Guarda questa è da standing ovation!! Mitico, verde mio!


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non erano consoni nei miei riguardi.
> Ma non voglio assolutamente colpevolizzarla l'ho già fatto troppo e ora sono solo.
> Quando ha scoperto tutto si è confidata subito con questo amico comune  lui mi ha giudicato dicendo"mi hai deluso" le sere dopo distrutta dal dolore ci lasciava a casa soli e tornava al mattino era sempre in compagnia di questo nostro amico che a detta sua l'ha salvata.
> Ho fatto fatica a capire questo.....


Senti, io ai Santi in terra non ci credo per niente. Quando sono stato tradito io il primo pensiero che mi è venuto in mente fu che da allora in poi avrei avuto carta bianca. Chiaramente non fu cosi, se hai un minimo di cervello non agisci in questo modo e fai quello che devi.

Avrei compreso di più che ti avesse sbattuto fuori casa con le valigie di cartone, che invece quel tipo di reazione. Un po' come ha fatto coinvolgendo il mondo intero in questa storia.

E quindi di cose poco consone ne ha fatte pure lei. E senza colpevolizzarla. Addossargli troppe colpe è stato solo utile a te che dovevi tradirla. Il perché l'hai fatto è probabilmente riconducibile al fatto che ti ha destabilizzato (tu glielo hai permesso), tradirla poi ti avrà fatto risentire "potente".


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Nell'altra cercavo affetto, ma avrei dovuto cercarlo nei figli. E' un giorno che non li vedo e vorrei solo che mi perdonassero.....


Ma vedi, si capisce lontano un miglio che hai imparato la lezione. C'è però qualcosa in tua moglie che non mi quadra.

Capisco quello che stai passando per i tuoi figli. Tua moglie dovrebbe darti la possibilità di recuperare almeno con loro, è un tuo diritto, ecco perché non doveva coinvolgerli.


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E perché, di grazia?


forse i miei motivi non saranno quelli di Tuba ma vista la mia di storia e la sua evoluzione (venire incolpata di tutto, sentire motivazioni quali rabbia e odio ecc ecc) e dopo  tutto questo sentirmi dire che mi amano follemente un po'si mi son rotta le palle anch'io del amore...prima si combina il peggio del peggio e poi uno si ricorda di farsene una ragione e si comporta da poverino incapace di intendere e di volere che non era in sé....scusate lo sfogo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Nell'altra cercavo affetto, ma avrei dovuto cercarlo nei figli. E' un giorno che non li vedo e vorrei solo che mi perdonassero.....



Ma quanti anni hanno? Parlagli, fagli capire che hai sbagliato e sei pentito, errare è umano, sono i tuoi figli


----------



## Horny (1 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vedi, si capisce lontano un miglio che hai imparato la lezione. C'è però qualcosa in tua moglie che non mi quadra.
> 
> Capisco quello che stai passando per i tuoi figli. Tua moglie dovrebbe darti la possibilità di recuperare almeno con loro, è un tuo diritto, ecco perché non doveva coinvolgerli.


stavo scrivendo lo stessa cosa
la moglie è piena di rancore.
perché?


----------



## Hellseven (1 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> forse i miei motivi non saranno quelli di Tuba ma vista la mia di storia e la sua evoluzione (venire incolpata di tutto, sentire motivazioni quali rabbia e odio ecc ecc) e dopo  tutto questo sentirmi dire che mi amano follemente un po'si mi son rotta le palle anch'io del amore...prima si combina il peggio del peggio e poi uno si ricorda di farsene una ragione e si comporta da poverino incapace di intendere e di volere che non era in sé....scusate lo sfogo


Mi ricordi una canzone cantata da una donna, una grande donna ....

[video=youtube;BbFLfSVNYSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbFLfSVNYSQ[/video]


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Senti, io ai Santi in terra non ci credo per niente. Quando sono stato tradito io il primo pensiero che mi è venuto in mente fu che da allora in poi avrei avuto carta bianca. Chiaramente non fu cosi, se hai un minimo di cervello non agisci in questo modo e fai quello che devi.
> 
> Avrei compreso di più che ti avesse sbattuto fuori casa con le valigie di cartone, che invece quel tipo di reazione. Un po' come ha fatto coinvolgendo il mondo intero in questa storia.
> 
> E quindi di cose poco consone ne ha fatte pure lei. E senza colpevolizzarla. Addossargli troppe colpe è stato solo utile a te che dovevi tradirla. Il perché l'hai fatto è probabilmente riconducibile al fatto che ti ha destabilizzato (tu glielo hai permesso), tradirla poi ti avrà fatto risentire "potente".


Se ti dicessi che ho trovato un cell. nascosto perchè suonava la sveglia regolata per l'orario di lavoro dell'amico, Tu cosa dici?
Dimenticavo, il cell era nascosto in casa nostra ma era dell'amico.Vi erano salvati tutti gli sms che si erano scritti i primi mesi di crisi.
Sono sempre io il traditore comunque.


----------



## Horny (1 Luglio 2014)

```

```



Erato' ha detto:


> forse i miei motivi non saranno quelli di Tuba ma vista la mia di storia e la sua evoluzione (venire incolpata di tutto, sentire motivazioni quali rabbia e odio ecc ecc) e dopo tutto questo sentirmi dire che mi amano follemente un po'si mi son rotta le palle anch'io del amore...prima si combina il peggio del peggio e poi uno si ricorda di farsene una ragione e si comporta da poverino incapace di intendere e di volere che non era in sé....scusate lo sfogo


 ahhh be'....su tuo marito ti dò pienamente ragione, ma non credo lui sia un utente del forum....


----------



## Nobody (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' meglio che non lo stuzzichi il marito perchè altrimenti faccio una brutta fine!


ovviamente scherzavo... è un tipo così pericoloso?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi che ho trovato un cell. nascosto perchè suonava la sveglia regolata per l'orario di lavoro dell'amico, Tu cosa dici?
> Dimenticavo, il cell era nascosto in casa nostra ma era dell'amico.*Vi erano salvati tutti gli sms che si erano scritti i primi mesi di crisi.*
> Sono sempre io il traditore comunque.


e che dicevano?


----------



## JON (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> *Se ti dicessi che ho trovato un cell. nascosto* perchè suonava la sveglia regolata per l'orario di lavoro dell'amico, Tu cosa dici?
> Dimenticavo, il cell era nascosto in casa nostra ma era dell'amico.Vi erano salvati tutti gli sms che si erano scritti i primi mesi di crisi.
> Sono sempre io il traditore comunque.


Dico che non va bene. Anche quando con lui non avesse fatto nulla, il solo fatto di nascondere serve ad escluderti e quindi a tradirti. A me lei non quadra, però sappi che comprendo che tu la difenda, lo trovo anche giusto se vogliamo.

Però non comprendo certe amicizie cosi profonde, almeno non se occultate.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni hanno? Parlagli, fagli capire che hai sbagliato e sei pentito, errare è umano, sono i tuoi figli


Hanno poco più di dieci anni.Il più piccolo mi ha telefonato già due volte chiedendomi di andare a casa, mi hanno perdonato subito loro.
Il fatto è che mia moglie non riesce ad accettare la mia presenza.Sono un uomo molto religioso, pochissimo praticante
ma la mia fede non ha impedito il tradimento.
Credo che tornare come bambini sia un ottima strada.....


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ovviamente scherzavo... è un tipo così pericoloso?


No comment


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> ```
> 
> ```
> ahhh be'....su tuo marito ti dò pienamente ragione, ma non credo lui sia un utente del forum....


ma chi? mio marito? un utente del forum? l'avrei sgammato subito.....cmq simili a lui ce ne sono tanti


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e che dicevano?


Varie ed eventuali.
Attenta che arriva il lupo
Superbacioni
Era molto che non provavo una cosa così
Se non fossi andato a cena stassera sarei lì a scecherarti
ECC ECC
Nulla di grave a mio avviso,solo che quando le ho detto di chi era il cell, ha tentato di strapparmi i pantaloni per togliermelo.
Non ce l'ha fatta e comunque io le ho reso il suo ricordo subito dopo


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> No per ora ancora no.
> Mi ha solo detto che *sono un morto vivente* con una rabbia tale da spostare un elefante con un soffio......


ma era tuo amico?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma chi? mio marito? un utente del forum? l'avrei sgammato subito.....cmq simili a lui ce ne sono tanti


Io non conosco tuo marito ma non sono simile a lui forse sono peggio se ti fa star bene.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma era tuo amico?


Un buon conoscente, non posso definirlo amico.

P.S.Capito JB solo Tu sei mio amico...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Varie ed eventuali.
> Attenta che arriva il lupo
> Superbacioni
> Era molto che non provavo una cosa così
> ...


sì, vabbé, secondo me tu ti stai colpevolizzando anche troppo. E comunque il tuo amico che ti ha anche detto che l'hai deluso ha una bella faccia da culo.
I bambini sono anche figli tuoi e lei non può impedirti di vederli. Se non vuole che torni a casa passa a prenderli dopo cena e portali a mangiare un gelato.
Minchia tua moglie mi sta un po' sul culo però...


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non erano consoni nei miei riguardi.
> Ma non voglio assolutamente colpevolizzarla l'ho già fatto troppo e ora sono solo.
> *Quando ha scoperto tutto si è confidata subito con questo amico comune  lui mi ha giudicato dicendo"mi hai deluso" le sere dopo distrutta dal dolore ci lasciava a casa soli e tornava al mattino era sempre in compagnia di questo nostro amico che a detta sua l'ha salvata.*
> Ho fatto fatica a capire questo.....


eh beh  l'hai lanciata verso lui... se prima era amico, ora anche la sua ancora, tu ti sei giocato quel posto... spero solo momentaneamente... ma a volte certi errori si pagano per sempre!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io non conosco tuo marito ma non sono simile a lui forse sono peggio se ti fa star bene.



ma come puoi dire così? 
ripigliati un attimo
hai sbagliato ma adesso stai esagerando


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> sì, vabbé, secondo me tu ti stai colpevolizzando anche troppo. E comunque il tuo amico che ti ha anche detto che l'hai deluso ha una bella faccia da culo.
> I bambini sono anche figli tuoi e lei non può impedirti di vederli. Se non vuole che torni a casa passa a prenderli dopo cena e portali a mangiare un gelato.
> Minchia tua moglie mi sta un po' sul culo però...


Lei non m'impedisce di vederli sono io che non me la sento di andare a casa e rimango sul posto di lavoro da solo.
Questa notte ti ricordi che abbiamo chiacchierato, non ho dormito nulla e non ho mangiato nulla ora però ho fame e
 da buon contadino berrò una scodella di latte.
Capisci che sono io che non se la sente di affrontarla ancora dopo un anno d'inferno?


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Un buon conoscente, non posso definirlo amico.
> 
> P.S.Capito JB solo Tu sei mio amico...


vabbè.. non si rispetta neppure i fratelli... non se la doveva prendere con te... solo la moglie aveva l'obbligo di portargli fedeltà... io se lui avesse un'amante me la prenderei solo con lui... e se io mi faccio un amante lui se la deve prendere solo con me! Già non ci rispettiamo tra partners, perchè un altro dovrebbe??? Anzi quando mi capitò io ringraziai lei, perchè le dissi che mi aveva fatto conoscere il vero "ragazzo" che era... poi vabbè è divenuto ex.. ma non si comportava come te dopo...


----------



## Eratò (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Io non conosco tuo marito ma non sono simile a lui forse sono peggio se ti fa star bene.


no non sei peggio.tu almeno sei venuto a sfogarti qui....lui mai sentito il bisogno di sfogarsi perché mai avuto sensi di colpa veri.
cmq tua moglie ha sbagliato a sputtanarti


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> sì, vabbé, secondo me tu ti stai colpevolizzando anche troppo. E comunque il tuo amico che ti ha anche detto che l'hai deluso ha una bella faccia da culo.
> I bambini sono anche figli tuoi e lei non può impedirti di vederli. Se non vuole che torni a casa passa a prenderli dopo cena e portali a mangiare un gelato.
> Minchia tua moglie mi sta un po' sul culo però...


Quoto
E anche tanto


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi che ho trovato un cell. nascosto perchè suonava la sveglia regolata per l'orario di lavoro dell'amico, Tu cosa dici?
> Dimenticavo, il cell era nascosto in casa nostra ma era dell'amico.Vi erano salvati tutti gli sms che si erano scritti i primi mesi di crisi.
> Sono sempre io il traditore comunque.


essù... tu puoi e lei no? te lo dovevi aspettare eh :smile: dopo un tradimento gli altri uomini acquistano fascino per un pò... e se ci fosse qualcuno che riesce a farti sentire protetta (dopo che ti senti in pericolo per il male subito) ben venga... anche se spesso è sbagliato, ma se lei se lo sentiva mica puoi parlare...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Lei non m'impedisce di vederli sono io che non me la sento di andare a casa e rimango sul posto di lavoro da solo.
> Questa notte ti ricordi che abbiamo chiacchierato, non ho dormito nulla e non ho mangiato nulla ora però ho fame e
> da buon contadino berrò una scodella di latte.
> Capisci che sono io che non se la sente di affrontarla ancora dopo un anno d'inferno?


senti, adesso dimenticati per un attimo di tua moglie: tuo figlio ti ha chiamato due volte! Vai da lui e portalo a fare un giro. Capisco che non te la senti di affrontare tua moglie... ma i tuoi figli non devono pagare più di quanto non stiano già pagando. Vai a prenderli e vai a fare una passeggiata con loro, portali al cinema, fai qualcosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> essù... tu puoi e lei no? te lo dovevi aspettare eh :smile: dopo un tradimento gli altri uomini acquistano fascino per un pò... e se ci fosse qualcuno che riesce a farti sentire protetta (dopo che ti senti in pericolo per il male subito) ben venga... anche se spesso è sbagliato, ma se lei se lo sentiva mica puoi parlare...


sì, va beh, allora adesso anche lui deve sputtanarla con tutti?
Se si è messa in pari stia zitta e smetta di fare la stronza


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh beh  l'hai lanciata verso lui... se prima era amico, ora anche la sua ancora, tu ti sei giocato quel posto... spero solo momentaneamente... ma a volte certi errori si pagano per sempre!


Qui Ti volevo.
Quindi dovrei pensare che mia moglie mi ha lanciato verso l'altra?
No, non mi ha lanciato verso l'altra. Ho sbagliato e sto pagando solo che mia moglie passato un anno potrebbe fermarsi con il marito traditore e fare una chiacchierata che non comprenda sempre l'amante?
Gli errori hanno un prezzo che non può essere per sempre, se fosse per sempre non era un errore!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Lei non m'impedisce di vederli sono io che non me la sento di andare a casa e rimango sul posto di lavoro da solo.
> Questa notte ti ricordi che abbiamo chiacchierato, non ho dormito nulla e non ho mangiato nulla ora però ho fame e
> da buon contadino berrò una scodella di latte.
> Capisci che sono io che non se la sente di affrontarla ancora dopo un anno d'inferno?


anche se non è facile cerca di mangiare e riposare... tanto indebolirsi non migliorerà le cose...anzi! 

ps- bella la vita da contadino, ti invidio!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Qui Ti volevo.
> Quindi dovrei pensare che mia moglie mi ha lanciato verso l'altra?
> No, non mi ha lanciato verso l'altra. Ho sbagliato e sto pagando solo che mia moglie passato un anno potrebbe fermarsi con il marito traditore e fare una chiacchierata che non comprenda sempre l'amante?
> Gli errori hanno un prezzo che non può essere per sempre, se fosse per sempre non era un errore!


Appunto. Allora reagisci e non annientarti.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> sì, va beh, allora adesso anche lui deve sputtanarla con tutti?
> Se si è messa in pari stia zitta e smetta di fare la stronza


no, assolutamente, ora che lei ha sbagliato lui può anche sentirsi meno in colpa! Se lei non è così matura, lui non può farci nulla! Però ora se riequilibrano così, lui dovrebbe tornare a respirare! 

Comunque Trinità da parte di lei ti posso dire che anche se ti avrà reso pan per focaccia, se già non ti aveva tradito prima, non le sentirà mai come le tue.. perchè la sua è stata una conseguenza, la tua una azione... quindi lei avrà solo reagito e si sentirà sempre sminuita!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Qui Ti volevo.
> Quindi dovrei pensare che mia moglie mi ha lanciato verso l'altra?
> No, non mi ha lanciato verso l'altra. Ho sbagliato e sto pagando solo che mia moglie passato un anno potrebbe fermarsi con il marito traditore e fare una chiacchierata che non comprenda sempre l'amante?
> Gli errori hanno un prezzo che non può essere per sempre, se fosse per sempre non era un errore!


lei non ti aveva tradito prima... 

NON STO PRENDENDO LE SUE PARTI CHE NON CONDIVIDO (lo urlo perchè sia chiaro), però ti dico come percepisco lei... il suo pensiero...


----------



## Zod (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io queste cose non le capirò mai... (parlo dei figli)


Mi aggiungo alla perplessità, sia per i figli, che per il marito dell'altra. Ma molto più per i figli.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> sì, va beh, allora adesso anche lui deve sputtanarla con tutti?
> Se si è messa in pari stia zitta e smetta di fare la stronza


Carissima Clementine, noi viviamo in montagna e per andare al cinema o mangiare un gelato dove sono io è faticoso.
Secondo me non si è messa in pari e anche se fosse non cambia nulla.
Non sputtanerò mai nessuno, li hanno già beccati in giro e la gente parla.
Poi hanno dato la colpa a me ma come si dice dalle mie parti "daga al luf che l'è pilus"


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Carissima Clementine, noi viviamo in montagna e per andare al cinema o mangiare un gelato dove sono io è faticoso.
> Secondo me non si è messa in pari e anche se fosse non cambia nulla.
> Non sputtanerò mai nessuno, li hanno già beccati in giro e la gente parla.
> Poi hanno dato la colpa a me ma come si dice dalle mie parti "daga al luf che l'è pilus"


non importa: vai a prenderlo, portalo da te e bevete il latte insieme. Ti ha chiamato due volte. E' tuo figlio.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non importa: vai a prenderlo, portalo da te e bevete il latte insieme. Ti ha chiamato due volte. E' tuo figlio.


condivido!


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non importa: vai a prenderlo, portalo da te e bevete il latte insieme. Ti ha chiamato due volte. E' tuo figlio.


Sono un po' lontano.Comunque li ho sentiti e domani vengono da me.
Grazie,sei una persona , sarò ripetitivo , che merita tutta la mia stima.
Ora preparo la cena sistemo gl'animali e poi ritorno per fare due chiacchiere.ciao


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> lei non ti aveva tradito prima...
> 
> NON STO PRENDENDO LE SUE PARTI CHE NON CONDIVIDO (lo urlo perchè sia chiaro), però ti dico come percepisco lei... il suo pensiero...


Ho capito che non hai preso le sue parti.
Ti ho provocato un pochino.
A me piace pensare di affezionarmi.
La vita a contatto con terra ed animali è dura ma vale la pena di essere vissuta.ciao


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Quoto Clem in tutto (sappi Trinitá che è una delle prime volte )..
Basta flagellarti..direi che stai pagando fin troppe
Tua moglie per come la racconti proprio non mi piace.
Fatti una bella dormita


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 57 vs 26--------


una ragazza del'età della mia con te.
mi sento svenire


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una ragazza del'età della mia con te.
> mi sento svenire


Anch'io. Mi fate pena voi sessantenni che tampinate ragazze che potrebbero essere vostre figlie.


----------



## Minerva (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anch'io. Mi fate pena voi sessantenni che tampinate ragazze che potrebbero essere vostre figlie.


come può una ragazza di quell'età frequentare siti d'incontri?


----------



## Apollonia (1 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo anch'io in linea di massima. Però impostare tutto sul perdono non mi quadra. La realtà è che se non perdoni, o anche solo non lo accetti, è perché non ami più. E qui il discorso acquisisce un senso un tantino più vasto.
> 
> Però concordo sul fatto che, come dice Buscopann, il tradimento sia una scelta che, se non soppesata, elimina il diritto al perdono...e anche all'amore, solo che va chiarito.


Secondo me puoi non perdonare, ma elaborare il tradimento, e comunque amare. Il perdono penso sia difficilissimo da attuare e mettere in pratica. 
In che modo si potrebbe chiarire l'eliminazione del diritto al perdono e anche all'amore?


----------



## Horny (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto Clem in tutto (sappi Trinitá che è una delle prime volte )..
> Basta flagellarti..direi che stai pagando fin troppe
> Tua moglie per come la racconti proprio non mi piace.
> Fatti una bella dormita


appena di ritorno da cena, mi basta leggere questo
.......l'avevo detto, io.......!!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> una ragazza del'età della mia con te.
> mi sento svenire


una ragazza della mia età con lui (più grande di pochi annetti).

mi sento svenire anch'io...


----------



## Horny (1 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anch'io. Mi fate pena voi sessantenni che tampinate ragazze che potrebbero essere vostre figlie.


già , questa per me è una tendenza disgustosa.
boh...ma proprio inconcepibile


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

visto che non ti ha messo fuori casa dopo la scoperta, 
in un qual modo, prova a superare la rabbia e delusione. 
Contestabile, certo ... come già è stato scritto ... 
Ma è passato un anno. E la rabbia sembra essere ancora lì. 
Cosa chiede? Cosa si aspetta da te? Cosa le serve?
Ne avete parlato? ... 

Fa attenzione. Con l'atteggiamento che stai prendendo,
in quanto accetti tutto, perché reputi di meritartelo, 
non stai aiutando a nessuno. A volte, anche se si sta 
nel torto ... non guasta rimettere gli equilibri ... 
È anche un'espressione d'amore o affetto forte. 
Forse, ha bisogno di questo ... sentirti uomo ... 


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> come può una ragazza di quell'età frequentare siti d'incontri?


è cessa...


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> visto che non ti ha messo fuori casa dopo la scoperta,
> in un qual modo, prova a superare la rabbia e delusione.
> ...


o forse per quanto si sforza non riesce a perdonarlo...ma così si fanno solo del male...


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> o forse per quanto si sforza non riesce a perdonarlo...ma così si fanno solo del male...



Ciao

per quello che ho capito, lei sta ancora nel girone della rabbia. 
È ancora avvelenata. Lui così facendo, alimenta più che altro ... 
Certo, è pentito ... È una cosa che riguarda più lui, che lei ... 


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per quello che ho capito, lei sta ancora nel girone della rabbia.
> È ancora avvelenata. *Lui così facendo, alimenta più che altro *...
> ...


in che senso?


----------



## Horny (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per quello che ho capito, lei sta ancora nel girone della rabbia.
> È ancora avvelenata. Lui così facendo, alimenta più che altro ...
> ...


ciao,
si, molto arrabbiata.
secondo me però riguarda più lei, nel senso che forse è una di quelle persone per cui il tradimento sessuale è inaccettabile. la vita accanto a una persona così non può che diventare un inferno.
lei dovrebbe conoscersi, e mollare.
lui vuole restare, ma non
nonostante tutto, e come dici tu,
può solo se ristabilisce gli equilibri.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> visto che non ti ha messo fuori casa dopo la scoperta,
> in un qual modo, prova a superare la rabbia e delusione.
> ...


Ciao sienne,

mia moglie mi dice che io devo dire tutto dalla A alla Z
di quello che ho fatto con l'altra.
Ma questo non è possibile, non posso , non voglio.
Io ci ho messo una pietra sopra e ripeto non pretendo il
perdono ma avendo molti torti, quando lei si sfoga non 
riesco a reggere.
Per di più molte volte lo fa difronte ai figli e pretende solo 
silenzio da me, purtroppo in quest'anno vi sono stati 
litigi molto violenti che andavano evitati.
Sicuramente mi deve sentire uomo altrimenti non mi 
avrebbe messo di scorta.


trinità


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> in che senso?



Ciao

lei può fare e lasciare come vuole. Questo, più per un suo senso di colpa. 
Così, non si è coppia. Non si sta lottando. Questo può far scaturire in lei 
ancora maggiormente di fare come vuole. E la rabbia si alimenta ... 
Mi sembra un gioco di un bidone senza fondo ... la rabbia non si sazia ... 


sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lei può fare e lasciare come vuole. Questo, più per un suo senso di colpa.
> Così, non si è coppia. Non si sta lottando. Questo può far scaturire in lei
> ...


bel punto di vista... più si ottiene più si chiede, e se c'è la rabbia di mezzo non finirà mai! grazie di questo nuovo spunto! Però mi sorge una domanda, qual'è il tempo giusto che lui si deve dimostrare pentito? se lascia campo libero a lei non va bene! se invece non lo lascia lei direbbe che non  lo sente pentito... che fare in questi casi?


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao sienne,
> 
> mia moglie mi dice che io devo dire tutto dalla A alla Z
> di quello che ho fatto con l'altra.
> ...



Ciao

le hai chiesto il perché lo vuole sapere?
Forse ha bisogno di sentirsi partecipe ... 
è un modo malsano, di non sentirsi esclusa ... 

Cosa ti chiede, oltre a raccontare tutto?
Lei, vorrebbe ritrovare la pace con te?


sienne


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> bel punto di vista... più si ottiene più si chiede, e se c'è la rabbia di mezzo non finirà mai! grazie di questo nuovo spunto! Però mi sorge una domanda, qual'è il tempo giusto che lui si deve dimostrare pentito? se lascia campo libero a lei non va bene! se invece non lo lascia lei direbbe che non  lo sente pentito... che fare in questi casi?



Ciao

il tempo, secondo me, centra poco. Quando ho scoperto il tradimento, 
ho visto un uomo cadere a pezzi ... in quell'attimo ho capito tante cose ... 
anche di quanto si stava pentendo e prendendo a cazzotti ... 
un risveglio da un incubo ... per entrare nel prossimo ... 

Ma sta a loro, di reagire e di cogliere le piccole sfumature di cui (?) si ha bisogno. 
Questa donna ... sta soffrendo ... e non ne esce ... anzi, sembra che stia crollando. 
Perché se no, coinvolgere tutto e tutti ... forse per sentirsi sopportata da questo peso?

È da scoprire di cosa ha bisogno ... 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le hai chiesto il perché lo vuole sapere?
> Forse ha bisogno di sentirsi partecipe ...
> ...


ciao,


lei vuole sapere ogni particolare, ogni posto,ogni cosa
per poter distruggere l'altra che a detta sua ha fatto pipi in casa sua
Il pensare che io abbia fatto l'amore con un altra e poi sia andato
a letto con lei , la sta devastando.
Lei mi dice che io lo sapevo,com'era fatta e che non dovevo 
farle le corna e poi va sul volgare e qui io non mi dilungo.

ciao


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> 
> lei vuole sapere ogni particolare, ogni posto,ogni cosa
> ...


Da quanto tempo ha scoperto ? Un anno ?


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da quanto tempo ha scoperto ? Un anno ?


Si circa un anno.


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> 
> lei vuole sapere ogni particolare, ogni posto,ogni cosa
> ...



Ciao

mi dispiace per te ... e anche per tua moglie. 
Beh, scusa ... chi si merita le corna? Nessuno. 
Non si tratta di come si è fatti ... 

OK. Da molto peso sull'atto sessuale ... Il sentimento ... che posto prende? 
Lei sa, che le vuoi bene? E che è stato una faccenda tua personale con te stesso?
Se hai continuato a fare l'amore con lei ... allora perché volevi lei ... e non l'altra. 
Riesce ad andare un po' oltre a questa rabbia che la sta massacrando?

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> 
> lei vuole sapere ogni particolare, ogni posto,ogni cosa
> ...


E nel frattempo si fa consolare...mah


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Si circa un anno.


Un anno di  rabbia così acuta da parte sua ?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E nel frattempo si fa consolare...mah


Poi devo esser persa qualcosa ...si fa consolare in che senso ?


----------



## Horny (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> 
> lei vuole sapere ogni particolare, ogni posto,ogni cosa
> ...


be' io la capisco benissimo, perché pure io sono così.
mio limite.
se venissi tradita credo che lascerei il partner.
perché altrimenti rischierei di diventare come tua moglie.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poi devo esser persa qualcosa ...si fa consolare in che senso ?


Che ha un amico


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che ha un amico


Ah ecco sta restituendo il favore ...ma non era lei che aveva raccontato,del tradimento subito ai figli ? :singleeye: se ora tradisce a che lei come si giustifica con i figli ? :singleeye:


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace per te ... e anche per tua moglie.
> Beh, scusa ... chi si merita le corna? Nessuno.
> ...


ciao,


non riesce ad andare oltre assolutamente
a lei non interessa casa dico perchè comunque 
sono bugiardo.
Mi spinge tutti i giorni verso l'altra, che quello che aspetta
ma non quello che voglio io.


trinità


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> be' io la capisco benissimo, perché pure io sono così.
> mio limite.
> se venissi tradita credo che lascerei il partner.
> perché altrimenti rischierei di diventare come tua moglie.



Ciao 

sono diversa ... ti chiedo per capire ... 

Perché, secondo te, lei non lo ha buttato fuori casa?
È passato un anno ... e l'ira la sta divorando ancora ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che ha un amico


eh a ma su questo mi pare che a 'sto punto siano affari suoi.
non stanno più assieme. mica la tradisce.
cioé di fronte al comportamento coi figli l'amico 
lo lascerei del tutto in secondo piano.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E nel frattempo si fa consolare...mah


Secondo me non succede nulla perchè  se anche fosse successo non ritengo questione di pareggio o di ritornare qualcosa.
Può succedere che sia scattata la scintilla fra i due amici ma non credo è troppo rabbiosa e se decide di donarsi 
vorrà essere se stessa non un furia.


----------



## sienne (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> 
> non riesce ad andare oltre assolutamente
> ...



Ciao

è un cerchio ... che bisogna trovare il modo di spezzare. 
Cosa ne pensa lei del fatto, che tu dall'altra non vuoi andare?

Le è consapevole che TU sei disposto a stare piuttosto solo 
che ritornare dall'altra? Che tu, sai cosa vuoi? Cioè lei?

PS: ad una terapia di coppia? lei cosa ne pensa?


sienne


----------



## Horny (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono diversa ... ti chiedo per capire ...
> 
> ...



di fatto lo ha buttato fuori,
facendolo soffrire prima lentamente.
la divora....a me mi divorerebbe perché
per me il rapporto sessuale è più del
50% del rapporto di coppia.
sono fatta così, credo, per il rapporto che
c'era in famiglia tra me e i miei genitori.
cose che si possono modificare, non cambiare.
si cerca di moderare...e per il resto,
bisogna accettare i propri limiti.
prima di arrivare a sputtanarsi coi figli.


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un cerchio ... che bisogna trovare il modo di spezzare.
> Cosa ne pensa lei del fatto, che tu dall'altra non vuoi andare?
> ...


ciao,


Io vado da una persona che mi ha seguito dal terzo mese in poi
lei è venuta tre volte poi si è accorta che il mediatore non le dava
ragione e non è più voluta venire.
Io ci vada ancora e come ci tengo.
Dei 4 coinvolti sono l'unico che non molla.
L'amico che ha scelto come confidente non è preparato per una cosa
del genere, è di parte mentre doveva essere equivicino

trinità


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto Clem in tutto (sappi Trinitá che è una delle prime volte )..
> Basta flagellarti..direi che stai pagando fin troppe
> Tua moglie per come la racconti proprio non mi piace.
> Fatti una bella dormita


Quindi questo è un fatto storico? Se viene a saperlo il mio amico JB mi manda........


----------



## Higgins (1 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma ad esempio Farfie ha sempre detto che non ha mai tradito per amore, ma nemmeno per sesso... quindi ci starà qualcosa in mezzo, credo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me sembra Adrien Brody


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi questo è un fatto storico? Se viene a saperlo il mio amico JB mi manda........


Eh mi sa che alla fine la tombola la vinci davvero con JB


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh mi sa che alla fine la tombola la vinci davvero con JB


Non sottovaluto i vaffa perchè ho capito che sono come un battesimo e JB (Jovanni Battista)


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non sottovaluto i vaffa perchè ho capito che sono come un battesimo e JB (Jovanni Battista)


:rotfl::rotfl:Oddio quando legge :rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Oddio quando legge :rotfl:


Dici che si arrabbia?
No, dai, ho già il marito dell'altra che mi vede cadavere.Corbezzoli


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Dici che si arrabbia?
> No, dai, ho già il marito dell'altra che mi vede cadavere.Corbezzoli


Ma no al massimo ti manda a quel paese e ti sforna qualche nuovo appellativo :smile: in fondo è una persona amabile  e poi sei in buona compagnia manda a quel paese quasi tutti tranne free :smile:


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no al massimo ti manda a quel paese e ti sforna qualche nuovo appellativo :smile: in fondo è una persona amabile  e poi sei in buona compagnia manda a quel paese quasi tutti tranne free :smile:


In fondo siete tutte persone amabili e formidabili.


----------



## lolapal (1 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando le ultime discussioni del forum, in quanto negli ultimi periodi non avevo tanta voglia, e rispondo in questa di Trinità solo perché è l'ultima in ordine cronologico, nessun motivo particolare.
> 
> Riflessione: Avete rotto il cazzo con l'amore.
> 
> ...


Voi non sapete che cos'è l'amore ha detto Bukowski
Io ho 51 anni guardatemi
sono innamorato di questa pollastrella
sono cotto ma anche lei si è fissata
e insomma va bene così è così che deve andare
gli entro nel sangue e non ce la fanno a sbattermi fuori
Le provano tutte per liberarsi di me
però alla fine tornano tutte indietro
Sono tornate tutte fuorché
quella che avevo piantato
Ci ho pianto per quella
però in quei giorni avevo le lacrime facili
...
Ma voi non sapete che cos'è l'amore
Non lo sapete perché non siete
mai stati innamorati è chiaro
Me la faccio con questa pollastrella vedete è carina
Mi chiama Bukowski
Bukowski dice con questa vocina
e io dico Che c'è
Ma voi non sapete che cos'è l'amore
ve lo dico io che cos'è
ma voi non mi ascoltate
Non c'è nessuno di voi in questa stanza
che riconoscerebbe l'amore neanche se si alzasse
e ve lo mettesse nel culo
....
Bukowski perché ascolti musica classica tutto il giorno
E' sorprendente vero
Non l'avreste mai detto che un brutto bastardo come me
potesse ascoltare musica classica tutto il giorno
....
Bukowski questa sì che è vita dico
va bene esser poveri va bene avere le emorroidi 
va bene essere innamorati
Ma voi non lo sapete che roba è
Voi non sapete che cosa vuol dire essere innamorati
Se la vedeste capireste quello che voglio dire
...
Merda ho 51 anni e lei ne ha 25
e siamo innamorati e lei è gelosa
Gesù è bellissimo
ha detto che mi strappava gli occhi se venivo quassù a scopare
Ecco questo sì che è amore per voi
Ma che cosa ne sapete voi
Lasciate che vi dica una cosa
ho incontrato uomini in galera che avevano più stile
della gente che bazzica i college
e va alle letture di poesia
Sono delle sanguisughe che vengono a vedere
se i calzini del poeta sono sporchi
o se gli puzzano le ascelle
Credetemi io non li deluderò quelli lì
Ma voglio che vi ricordiate questo
c'è solo un poeta in questa stanza stasera
solo un poeta in questa città stasera
forse solo un poeta in questa nazione stasera
e quello sono io
Che ne sapete voi della vita
Che ne sapete voi di qualsiasi cosa
...
Ora ho 51 anni e sono innamorato
...
Bisogna essere stati innamorati per scrivere poesie
e voi non sapete che cos'è essere innamorati
ecco il vostro guaio
...

Tratto da "Voi non sapete che cos'è l'amore" di Raymond Carver

(p.s.: Tuba, me lo hai ispirato... :smile


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> In fondo siete tutte persone amabili e formidabili.


No no io sono rompipalle  solo,se voglio,sono amabile :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Voi non sapete che cos'è l'amore ha detto Bukowski
> Io ho 51 anni guardatemi
> sono innamorato di questa pollastrella
> sono cotto ma anche lei si è fissata
> ...


Standing ovation:up:


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no io sono rompipalle  solo,se voglio,sono amabile :carneval:


E' già bello che tu sappia di poter essere o rompipalle oppure amabile.
Ma rompipalle che significa?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' già bello che tu sappia di poter essere o rompipalle oppure amabile.
> Ma rompipalle che significa?


Oddio un sacco di cose principalmente che distruggo l'avversario o interlocutore  A chiacchiere  lo distruggo


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio un sacco di cose principalmente che distruggo l'avversario o interlocutore  A chiacchiere  lo distruggo


Avversario intendi quando ti stai esprimendo su qualche argomento e ti stai confrontando,vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Avversario intendi quando ti stai esprimendo su qualche argomento e ti stai confrontando,vero?


Si si .....non picchio


----------



## Trinità (1 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si si .....non picchio


Per fortuna!
Perciò sei obbiettiva e diretta nei tuoi interventi, quindi sincera,per me è ok!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Per fortuna!
> Perciò sei obbiettiva e diretta nei tuoi interventi, quindi sincera,per me è ok!


Oddio obiettiva ..insomma come lo siamo tutti...  Sincera si ( ahimè ) :singleeye:


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio obiettiva ..insomma come lo siamo tutti...  Sincera si ( ahimè ) :singleeye:


Non dire ahimè, lascia perdere che la sincerità è una grandissima dote.
Sono convinto che le menzogne escono dal cervello, le verità nascono dal cuore.
Sincera,sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non dire ahimè, lascia perdere che la sincerità è una grandissima dote.
> Sono convinto che le menzogne escono dal cervello, le verità nascono dal cuore.
> Sincera,sempre.


Ok ..obiettiva non riesco però :smile: Almeno non come si dovrebbe


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok ..obiettiva non riesco però :smile: Almeno non come si dovrebbe


Però vedi che ci provi, quindi sei sulla strada buona.
Poi credo che di persone obiettive non ce ne siano al 100%.
Comunque per me la sincerità è fondamentale...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Però vedi che ci provi, quindi sei sulla strada buona.
> Poi credo che di persone obiettive non ce ne siano al 100%.
> Comunque per me la sincerità è fondamentale...


Vero :up: caro trinità ti saluto che domani si lavora  e mi raccomando segui il consiglio di farfie non colpevolizzarti troppo :up:Buonanotte :smile:


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero :up: caro trinità ti saluto che domani si lavora  e mi raccomando segui il consiglio di farfie non colpevolizzarti troppo :up:Buonanotte :smile:


Buonanotte anche a Te!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi che ho trovato un cell. nascosto perchè suonava la sveglia regolata per l'orario di lavoro dell'amico, Tu cosa dici?
> Dimenticavo, il cell era nascosto in casa nostra ma era dell'amico.Vi erano salvati tutti gli sms che si erano scritti i primi mesi di crisi.
> Sono sempre io il traditore comunque.


si, vabbè. Il seguito lo racconto io o vai avanti da solo?


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si, vabbè. Il seguito lo racconto io o vai avanti da solo?


Guarda che l'ho raccontato il seguito, con il contenuto di alcuni messaggi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Lei non m'impedisce di vederli sono io che non me la sento di andare a casa e rimango sul posto di lavoro da solo.
> Questa notte ti ricordi che abbiamo chiacchierato, non ho dormito nulla e non ho mangiato nulla ora però ho fame e
> *da buon contadino berrò una scodella di latte.*
> Capisci che sono io che non se la sente di affrontarla ancora dopo un anno d'inferno?


maronnaaaaocarmine.


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il tempo, secondo me, centra poco. Quando ho scoperto il tradimento,
> ho visto un uomo cadere a pezzi ... in quell'attimo ho capito tante cose ...
> ...


il problema è che non lo sa neppure lei!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Guarda che l'ho raccontato il seguito, con il contenuto di alcuni messaggi.


si vabbuò, sei contadino tu? quindi di sta stagione stai pacciamando, no? capisci cosa voglio dire?


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> maronnaaaaocarmine.


Quindi?


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si vabbuò, sei contadino tu? quindi di sta stagione stai pacciamando, no? capisci cosa voglio dire?


No spiegamelo per favore


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi?


hai capito cosa intendo?


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> 
> non riesce ad andare oltre assolutamente
> ...


spero di sbagliarmi, ma credo che ormai per lei il tradimento è stato qualcosa di irreparabile... io non riesco mai a passar sopra ad un tradimento (se non con una macchina ), se mi tradisci in qualsiasi campo poi non riesco neppure a scherzare perchè in ogni cosa che farai ti farò pesare ciò che hai fatto! Mio limite! 

spero che lei riesca a far un percorso!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> No spiegamelo per favore


ok. In questa stagione fai pacciamatura e sarchi, giusto? se poi hai anche le galline, questa è la stagione in cui fanno le uova più grosse, no? E' una questione di stagione, ogni stagione si fa la cosa adatta.


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok. In questa stagione fai pacciamatura e sarchi, giusto? se poi hai anche le galline, questa è la stagione in cui fanno le uova più grosse, no? E' una questione di stagione, ogni stagione si fa la cosa adatta.


Quando vedi le stagioni avvertimi, visto che siamo a Luglio e la sera fa freddo.
Qual'è la cosa adatta?


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2014)

*Trinità*

Hai mangiato? Hai dormito un pò?


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> spero di sbagliarmi, ma credo che ormai per lei il tradimento è stato qualcosa di irreparabile... io non riesco mai a passar sopra ad un tradimento (se non con una macchina ), se mi tradisci in qualsiasi campo poi non riesco neppure a scherzare perchè in ogni cosa che farai ti farò pesare ciò che hai fatto! Mio limite!
> 
> spero che lei riesca a far un percorso!


Il matrimonio dovrebbe essere più forte di ogni tradimento.Mi auguro almeno che le passi tutto il dolore che prova
e forse un giorno potra sorridermi almeno....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quando vedi le stagioni avvertimi, visto che siamo a Luglio e la sera fa freddo.
> Qual'è la cosa adatta?


Senti Trinitron:
la pacciamatura si fa a novembre, la sarchiatura in primavera e le galline in estate uova non ne fanno.
Un credente non si permettrebbe mai di chiamarsi Trinità in un forum.
Ah, dimenticavo: e tutta la faZenda è fasulla come una moneta da 3 euro.
Ave atque vale, y suerte.


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Hai mangiato? Hai dormito un pò?


Mangiato si, 4 uova ed una scodella di latte.
Dormito spero di dormire.(Sveglia 5:45)


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> *Il matrimonio dovrebbe essere più forte di ogni tradimento.*Mi auguro almeno che le passi tutto il dolore che prova
> e forse un giorno potra sorridermi almeno....


questo è soggettivo! E purtroppo anche se si dice, poi i fatti non sempre coincidono con ciò che diciamo...

tu l'avresti perdonata? Non parlo ora col senno del poi...ma prima quando eravate fedeli? sinceramente... anche se comunque rimane una risposta, perchè poi nei fatti è tutta un'altra cosa...

io lo spero...ma per ora da come ho capito ti vede come il diavolo, e forse si odia perchè se pensa a te come marito le fa schifo pensare al tradimento, se pensa a cacciarti via di casa, non ce la fa perchè ti ama... è combattuta!


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mangiato si, *4 uova ed una scodella di latte.*
> Dormito spero di dormire.(Sveglia 5:45)


:inlove: tutto fresco fresco?? :inlove: buonooooo!! ti invidio...altro che giovani non amano l'agricoltura, mi regalassero un terreno lo riempirei di animali e tanta frutta e verdura... 

comunque non voglio farti la paternale (sono troppo piccola ) ma sarà il caso che vai a dormire? stanotte non hai dormito, domani sveglia presto... tra il malessere psicologico, se aggiungi quello fisico.. un patatrac!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mangiato si, 4 uova ed una scodella di latte.
> Dormito spero di dormire.(Sveglia 5:45)


è dal 1956 che i contadini non cenano con il latte, informati.


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è dal 1956 che i contadini non cenano con il latte, informati.


perchè?


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti Trinitron:
> la pacciamatura si fa a novembre, la sarchiatura in primavera e le galline in estate uova non ne fanno.
> Un credente non si permettrebbe mai di chiamarsi Trinità in un forum.
> Ah, dimenticavo: e tutta la faZenda è fasulla come una moneta da 3 euro.
> Ave atque vale, y suerte.


Non ho parlato di pacciamatura ne di sarchiatura in quanto alle mie galline , conigli , anatre , pecore e capre
so io come gestirle.Quanto alle galline che non fanno le uova d'estate è grossa, credici.
Un credente si permette di bestemmiare quindi chi sei Tu per dire cosa si deve o non deve permettere.
Poi se non credi alla mia storia sono fatti tuoi.
Io non credo che Tu sia femmina,pensa un po'.... ciaooooo


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di pacciamatura ne di sarchiatura in quanto alle mie galline , conigli , anatre , pecore e capre
> so io come gestirle.Quanto alle galline che non fanno le uova d'estate è grossa, credici.
> Un credente si permette di bestemmiare quindi chi sei Tu per dire cosa si deve o non deve permettere.
> Poi se non credi alla mia storia sono fatti tuoi.
> Io non credo che Tu sia femmina,pensa un po'.... ciaooooo


certo caro. Ma tu puoi scrivere quello che vuoi, ovvio. Io poi leggo.


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è dal 1956 che i contadini non cenano con il latte, informati.


Quindi cosa rischio?
A per la cronaca un uovo che ho rotto aveva un solo albume e due tuorli.Porta bene ah ah ah


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> *Quindi cosa rischio?*
> A per la cronaca un uovo che ho rotto aveva un solo albume e due tuorli.Porta bene ah ah ah


Assolutamente nulla, ne parlavo testè col gatto con gli stivali.


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo caro. Ma tu puoi scrivere quello che vuoi, ovvio. Io poi leggo.


Il fatto che Tu abbia dei dubbi dovrebbe farti smettere di leggere a meno che Tu abbia dei dubbi di essere sbriciolata.
Più che raccontare i fatti come stanno non posso a te l'arduo giudizio.
A dimenticavo, quando puoi presentami un vero credente


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il fatto che Tu abbia dei dubbi dovrebbe farti smettere di leggere a meno che Tu abbia dei dubbi di essere sbriciolata.
> Più che raccontare i fatti come stanno non posso a te l'arduo giudizio.
> A dimenticavo, quando puoi presentami un vero credente


Ma io non ho nessun dubbio. E tu davvero per me puoi stare qui a raccontare qualunque cosa, volevo solo farti presente il mio punto di vista. Non è importante che quello che scrivi qui sia vero, non saresti il primo nè l'ultimo. Mica è reato. Ciao ciao.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Voi non sapete che cos'è l'amore ha detto Bukowski
> (p.s.: Tuba, me lo hai ispirato... :smile


Come ispiro io..........


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> questo è soggettivo! E purtroppo anche se si dice, poi i fatti non sempre coincidono con ciò che diciamo...
> 
> tu l'avresti perdonata? Non parlo ora col senno del poi...ma prima quando eravate fedeli? sinceramente... anche se comunque rimane una risposta, perchè poi nei fatti è tutta un'altra cosa...
> 
> io lo spero...ma per ora da come ho capito ti vede come il diavolo, e forse si odia perchè se pensa a te come marito le fa schifo pensare al tradimento, se pensa a cacciarti via di casa, non ce la fa perchè ti ama... è combattuta!


Non potrei rispondere.Credo fermamente che non mi avrebbe mai tradito e se ritornasse accanto a suo marito
sono sicuro che non lo tradirà.
Me lo dice sempre che le faccio schifo.Dovrebbe cambiare passo anche per se stessa.Forse vedendola tranquillizzata anch'io potrei togliermi tutti questi sensi di colpa..


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non potrei rispondere.*Credo fermamente che non mi avrebbe mai tradito* e se ritornasse accanto a suo marito
> sono sicuro che non lo tradirà.
> Me lo dice sempre che le faccio schifo.Dovrebbe cambiare passo anche per se stessa.Forse vedendola tranquillizzata anch'io potrei togliermi tutti questi sensi di colpa..


forse anche lei pensava la stessa cosa...e crederti capace di questo l'ha scombussolata del tutto... già chi lo crede possibile ci sta male... se lei ne era fermamente convinta, è un colpo durissimo... solo che la mente è bloccata... non va oltre... ti coccola più da dopo il tradimento? compie gesti carini per te?


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma io non ho nessun dubbio. E tu davvero per me puoi stare qui a raccontare qualunque cosa, volevo solo farti presente il mio punto di vista. Non è importante che quello che scrivi qui sia vero, non saresti il primo nè l'ultimo. Mica è reato. Ciao ciao.


Accetto il tuo punto di vista. Per me è molto importante che quello che scrivo corrisponda pari pari a come stanno i fatti
poi puoi pensarla come vuoi.
Se mi credi forse il tuo punto di vista può aiutarmi.


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> forse anche lei pensava la stessa cosa...e crederti capace di questo l'ha scombussolata del tutto... già chi lo crede possibile ci sta male... se lei ne era fermamente convinta, è un colpo durissimo... solo che la mente è bloccata... non va oltre... ti coccola più da dopo il tradimento? compie gesti carini per te?


Da quel giorno non mi sfiora più, non ha più dormito con me, non da subito, ma da quando ho scoperto il cell
non ha nessun gesto nei miei confronti che non siano urla e freddure


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Accetto il tuo punto di vista. Per me è molto importante che quello che scrivo corrisponda pari pari a come stanno i fatti
> poi puoi pensarla come vuoi.
> Se mi credi forse il tuo punto di vista può aiutarmi.


se tu mi puoi aiutare con il mio Landini testacalda. L'iniezione non funziona più, dici che sia la miscela?


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Da quel giorno non mi sfiora più, non ha più dormito con me, non da subito, ma da quando ho scoperto il cell
> non ha nessun gesto nei miei confronti che non siano urla e freddure


Mamma mia! L'ha proprio shockata allora cavoli! Mi dispiace parecchio. .. è dura così!ma penso ti abbia punito ank troppo... tu da parte tua hai provato a rassicurarla a farle capire che è unica con gesti romantici? O pensa che siano forzature perché ormai l'hai tradita e lo fai apposta?


----------



## appassionato (2 Luglio 2014)

ciao trinità,

volevo aggiungere un punto di vista diverso, che non è quello che penso io della tua storia, ma che potrebbe aggiungere un tassello per comprendere l'atteggiamento di tua moglie ....

se ho capito bene

tu hai trovato il cll del tuo amico con tutti gli sms con tua moglie
tu hai avuto questa storia con la tua collega
tua moglie ti ha sgamato
adesso si vocifera in giro che lei e lui si frequentino


non è che tua moglie a questo punto sia felice di averti beccato, così può fare quello che vuole con l'amico ??
pensaci ....  due piccioni con una fava (e la fava saresti tu ) ....


non lo so ....  può darsi che abbia scritto delle fregnacce ....
ma pensaci ...


----------



## disincantata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il matrimonio dovrebbe essere più forte di ogni tradimento.Mi auguro almeno che le passi tutto il dolore che prova
> e forse un giorno potra sorridermi almeno....


Una giustificazione di comodo.

Il matrimonio dovrebbe implicare la fedelta' o almeno.la sincerita'.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io queste cose non le capirò mai... (parlo dei figli)


Idem.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque a me la moglie sta un po' sul culo, con sto atteggiamento che va di qua e di là, dice tutto ai figli... boh...


Idem.


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

ripensando ... 
no, non mi sembra che ti comporti da uomo e padre.
Ti leggo passivo ... permetti tutto per auto-punirti ... 
Ci sta la delusione, rabbia, lo schifo ... e quello che vuole. 
Non protegge i figli, anzi ... ti sputtana, va con l'amico ecc. 
E tu? Cosa fai? ... Cosa fai di concreto? Lo permetti ... 



sienne


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

*


Trinità ha detto:



			Mia moglie da tempo aveva alcuni atteggiamenti un po' ambigui con alcuni nostri amici dovuti a motivi di lavoro ecc ecc
		
Clicca per espandere...

*


Trinità ha detto:


> Raccontati a chi fa terapia di coppia sono sembrati indecorosi nei miei confronti.
> Una ruota di scorta non sempre serve, *io mi sentivo superato da quel suo modo di comportarsi anche davanti ai miei occhi con questi amici.*
> Non esiste nessun motivo valido per tradire, avrei dovuto fermarmi.
> Mi sbagliavo nel pensare che avesse accantonato il marito, ero cieco.QUESTA E' LA MIA COLPA!!!!
> Difenderò mia moglie e la ringrazierò sempre



Ci sono persone che non tradirebbero mai se i partner si comportassero in maniera tale da non annullarli.
Quello che hai detto non è solo una giustificazione.
Tua moglie probabilmente con i suoi comportamenti ti umiliava, ti rendeva insicuro e tu hai cercato nuove sponde ove lenire questo stato di cose che non ti faceva stare bene. 
Quando lei ha scoperto il tutto, probabilmente si è sentita lesa nella sua "proprietà" e ha dato sfogo al suo rancore, in maniera plateale e irresponsabile, pure davanti ai figli. 
E' sicuramente un giudizio inficiato dal fatto che questa sia una tua descrizione, ma sinceramente mi sembra che tua moglie non sia proprio una perla.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non erano consoni nei miei riguardi.
> Ma non voglio assolutamente colpevolizzarla l'ho già fatto troppo e ora sono solo.
> Quando ha scoperto tutto si è confidata subito con questo amico comune  lui mi ha giudicato dicendo"mi hai deluso" le sere dopo* distrutta dal dolore ci lasciava a casa soli e tornava al mattino era sempre in compagnia di questo nostro amico che a detta sua l'ha salvata.*
> Ho fatto fatica a capire questo.....


Minchia.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se ti dicessi che *ho trovato un cell. nascosto perchè suonava la sveglia regolata per l'orario di lavoro dell'amico, Tu cosa dici*?
> Dimenticavo, il cell era nascosto in casa nostra ma era dell'amico.Vi erano salvati tutti gli sms che si erano scritti i primi mesi di crisi.
> Sono sempre io il traditore comunque.



Straminchia.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Varie ed eventuali.
> Attenta che arriva il lupo
> Superbacioni
> Era molto che non provavo una cosa così
> ...



Sicuro?


----------



## Manon Lescaut (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> non una ruota di scorta.


come mai ti sentivi cosi'?


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao sienne,
> 
> mia moglie mi dice che io devo dire tutto dalla A alla Z
> di quello che ho fatto con l'altra.
> ...


mah...tua moglie da una parte si comporta da donna ferita che non riesce ad accettare, che fa domande morbose (che anch'io facevo ed è vero cio che dice Sienne che vuole rendersi partecipe)  e dal altra parte si trova subito un altro e se ne strafrega di tutelare i vostri figli sputtanandoti e litigando violentemente davanti a loro.Quello che mi ha colpito è stata proprio questa esigenza di rendere i vostri fatti privati pubblici.È un gesto inutile, dannoso e stupido.Parlane con lei riguardo alle ripercussioni che tutto questo possa avere sui vostri figli.Sarà anche una donna ferita ma ciò non toglie che deve essere una madre razionale e responsabile che deve cmq aiutare a salvaguardare il rapporto dei suoi figli con il padre.Avrai sbagliato ma rimani una figura importante e questo non deve essere messo in discussione.E vai a trovare i tuoi figli il più spesso possibile perché loro non devono pagare per gli sbagli vostri e hanno bisogno del loro padre.Trova la forza di reagire e fallo per loro.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti Trinitron:
> la pacciamatura si fa a novembre, la sarchiatura in primavera e le galline in estate uova non ne fanno.
> Un credente non si permettrebbe mai di chiamarsi Trinità in un forum.
> Ah, dimenticavo: e tutta la faZenda è fasulla come una moneta da 3 euro.
> Ave atque vale, y suerte.



E così sia.:up:


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come ispiro io..........


....considerando che mi hai ispirato la trascrizione parziale di una lunga e "noiosa" poesia..... :dorme:


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

*Ciao Trinità*

a mio modesto avviso, tu vivi un grande senso di inadeguatezza fin da prima dell'amante ed è questo che non ti permette di reagire nei confronti di tua moglie... come una sorta di espiazione di un qualcosa di più atavico... però devi reagire in qualche modo, soprattutto per il bene dei tuoi figli che questa situazione se la porteranno dentro come adulti...
E' probabile che io abbia scritto un mucchio di cavolate...
Comunque, in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il matrimonio dovrebbe essere più forte di ogni tradimento.Mi auguro almeno che le passi tutto il dolore che prova
> e forse un giorno potra sorridermi almeno....


Scusa Trinità, mi dici dove posso leggere la tua storia, oppure me la scriveresti nel mio thread?

Grazie


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> ....considerando che mi hai ispirato la trascrizione parziale di una lunga e "noiosa" poesia..... :dorme:


Poi uno dice......la Carnia


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa Trinità, mi dici dove posso leggere la tua storia, oppure me la scriveresti nel mio thread?
> 
> Grazie


Scusa, che coglione che sono... ora leggo e poi rispondo.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa, *che coglione che sono*... ora leggo e poi rispondo.


Sempre detto io, non a caso.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi conoscete come TRINITA' e voglio raccontarvi la mia storia degl'ultimi tempi.
> Ho poco più di 40 anni sposato con due bellissimi bambini già grandicelli, sono sposato da 16 anni più 3 di fidanzamento, perciò quasi la metà della mia vita l'ho trascorsa accanto alla DONNA che è mia moglie.
> L'ho tradita con una mia collega di lavoro anch'essa sposata con figli.
> Ho trascorso una vita di lavoro e sacrifici e di scelte sbagliate che ho fatto subire a moglie e figli.
> ...


Senti, cosa fondamentale: se non hai tradito per sesso, perchè l'hai fatto? Amore? Noia? 

Sicuro di non aver sentito mancanze di qualche tipo?

Poi parleremo del resto.


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Poi uno dice......la Carnia


Come si diceva anche al tuo collega... te tocca acchiappacce... :mrgreen:


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E così sia.:up:


Con rammarico vedo che qualcuno non crede a ciò che legge e questo mi pare normale.
Detto questo io voglio farvi conoscere la mia storia,punto e basta.
Chi mi mette alla prova lo faccia pure.
Ma quella delle galline che non fanno le uova d'estate è davvero grossa.
Pensate al gallo com'è contento, che le sue compagne non perdono tempo e sono sempre con il culetto all'aria.....
Dai ditemi qualcosa di più!


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mamma mia! L'ha proprio shockata allora cavoli! Mi dispiace parecchio. .. è dura così!ma penso ti abbia punito ank troppo... tu da parte tua hai provato a rassicurarla a farle capire che è unica con gesti romantici? O pensa che siano forzature perché ormai l'hai tradita e lo fai apposta?


Pensa che siano forzature e ogni gesto che faccio è NULLO!
scusa se rispondo solo ora ma sono crollato.....


----------



## perplesso (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità.mi ricordi un mio amico e soprattutto tua moglie mi ricorda la sua.

se così fosse,l'unica cosa da fare è un taglio netto


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mah...tua moglie da una parte si comporta da donna ferita che non riesce ad accettare, che fa domande morbose (che anch'io facevo ed è vero cio che dice Sienne che vuole rendersi partecipe)  e dal altra parte si trova subito un altro e se ne strafrega di tutelare i vostri figli sputtanandoti e litigando violentemente davanti a loro.Quello che mi ha colpito è stata proprio questa esigenza di rendere i vostri fatti privati pubblici.È un gesto inutile, dannoso e stupido.Parlane con lei riguardo alle ripercussioni che tutto questo possa avere sui vostri figli.Sarà anche una donna ferita ma ciò non toglie che deve essere una madre razionale e responsabile che deve cmq aiutare a salvaguardare il rapporto dei suoi figli con il padre.Avrai sbagliato ma rimani una figura importante e questo non deve essere messo in discussione.E vai a trovare i tuoi figli il più spesso possibile perché loro non devono pagare per gli sbagli vostri e hanno bisogno del loro padre.Trova la forza di reagire e fallo per loro.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> ciao trinità,
> 
> volevo aggiungere un punto di vista diverso, che non è quello che penso io della tua storia, ma che potrebbe aggiungere un tassello per comprendere l'atteggiamento di tua moglie ....
> 
> ...


Secondo me non è così, le è crollato un idolo che ero io e la sua reazione è del tutto personale.Discutibile di certo , ecco perchè sono qui a raccontar la vicenda.
Potrei aggiungere altro, ma credo di avere molto in comune con Te quindi aspetto quello che pensi veramente.....


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Secondo me non è così, le è crollato un idolo che ero io e la sua reazione è del tutto personale.Discutibile di certo , ecco perchè sono qui a raccontar la vicenda.
> Potrei aggiungere altro, ma credo di avere molto in comune con Te quindi aspetto quello che pensi veramente.....


Mi permetto di dirti che è certamente una delle prime reazioni di un tradito. Ha fatto così pure mia moglie. E' una ricerca di conferme mista a rabbia.  Anche se la questione del chiodo schiaccia chiodo non è che faccia sentire tanto meglio.


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Una giustificazione di comodo.
> 
> Il matrimonio dovrebbe implicare la fedelta' o almeno.la sincerita'.


Non sono proprio d'accordo con la giustificazione di comodo.
Il perdono è un grandissimo atto d'egoismo verso se stessi e pone l'altro in una posizione di eterno debito,
che non è proprio di comodo.


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ripensando ...
> no, non mi sembra che ti comporti da uomo e padre.
> ...


Ciao, 


è passato un anno forse ti sembro passivo ora, ma all'inizio
le ho dimostrato tutto il mio disappunto in più modi.
con l'amico penso sia solo una verifica dei suoi sentimenti
non temo confronti.
Lei è la parte lesa, la parte in superiorità numerica e il fatto
che ora sono lontano io dai figli implica che sia vicino lei.


trinità


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> Ci sono persone che non tradirebbero mai se i partner si comportassero in maniera tale da non annullarli.
> ...


*



danny ha detto:



			Minchia.

Clicca per espandere...




danny ha detto:



			Straminchia. 

Clicca per espandere...




danny ha detto:



			Sicuro?
		
Clicca per espandere...

Lo ripeto non voglio assolutamente influenzare nessuno sul giudizio rivolto a mia moglie, sia ben chiaro, la difenderò sempre e la ringrazierò sempre.Concordo con tutta la prima parte e ti chiarisco che non ho trovato una sponda ma letteralmente una donna che mi ha salvato in tutto e per tutto e comunque con essa ho rovinato la mia famiglia.
Ti ricordo che con l'arrivo dell'amante mia moglie più volte mi ha detto che ero cambiato in meglio, si sentiva più amata, con la scoperta del tradimento mi ha detto:
SEI MATURATO NEL LETTO DI UN ALTRA!*


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Pensa che siano forzature e ogni gesto che faccio è NULLO!
> scusa se rispondo solo ora ma sono crollato.....


eh allora a questo punto lei la sua sentenza l'ha emessa... mi sa che ormai tutto ciò che fai peggiori... e se fai qualcosa di negativo dirà"lo sapevo che non mi sbagliavo", con qualcosa di positivo "tanto menti, fingi, lo fai perchè sai che hai sbagliato"... 

tu hai mai provato ad andarle davanti, però che siete soli, senza figli nè nulla a parlarle col cuore in mano dicendole che la ami che hai sbagliato e cosa puoi davvero fare perchè lei possa superare, se supererà?


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Manon Lescaut ha detto:


> come mai ti sentivi cosi'?


Rispondere a Te è un po' complicato, da tutte quelle piccole cose che faceva a questi amici davanti ai miei occhi,
giocava diceva, molto tranquillamente ma non posso descriverti i fatti per rispetto.
Ero e sono una ruota di scorta.
Mi mancava di rispetto è vero ma ero io che dovevo farglielo presente.
Ultimamente mi ha detto che sapeva di darmi fastidio.......


----------



## Apollonia (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il matrimonio dovrebbe essere più forte di ogni tradimento.Mi auguro almeno che le passi tutto il dolore che prova
> e forse un giorno potra sorridermi almeno....


Perchè dovrebbe essere più forte? Uno non si sposa con l'idea di tradire o di essere tradito. Se poi succede... è una LIBERA SCELTA  di uno dei due. Qualsiasi scusa non è accettabile.
Il matrimonio è un patto molto forte fra due persone che si fanno promesse reciproche. Se si rompe, non vedo perchè debba essere più forte della rottura.



disincantata ha detto:


> Una giustificazione di comodo.
> 
> Il matrimonio dovrebbe implicare la fedelta' o almeno.la sincerita'.


Ecco, appunto.:up:


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh allora a questo punto lei la sua sentenza l'ha emessa... mi sa che ormai tutto ciò che fai peggiori... e se fai qualcosa di negativo dirà"lo sapevo che non mi sbagliavo", con qualcosa di positivo "tanto menti, fingi, lo fai perchè sai che hai sbagliato"...
> 
> tu hai mai provato ad andarle davanti, però che siete soli, senza figli nè nulla a parlarle col cuore in mano dicendole che la ami che hai sbagliato e cosa puoi davvero fare perchè lei possa superare, se supererà?


Ciao, nella prima parte sembri proprio mia moglie.
Le ho parlato con il cuore in mano per tutto l'anno, dice che non accetta il tradimento e si vede l'altra tutti i giorni.
Si mi dice che devo dirle tutto ma proprio tutto e questo non è possibile.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> *Con rammarico vedo che qualcuno non crede a ciò che legge e questo mi pare normal*e.
> Detto questo io voglio farvi conoscere la mia storia,punto e basta.
> Chi mi mette alla prova lo faccia pure.
> Ma quella delle galline che non fanno le uova d'estate è davvero grossa.
> ...



Ma no, è che ogni tanto leggendoti mi viene in mente lo stile di un utente (uno e trino, aveva diversi nick, credo tre) che era capitato qui di recente... Tobia se non ricordo male.
Mi sbaglio sicuramente.


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2014)

Non potete fare sti thread quando sono in ferie...

Comunque TUBA Presidente ad honorem!!!!


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mah...tua moglie da una parte si comporta da donna ferita che non riesce ad accettare, che fa domande morbose (che anch'io facevo ed è vero cio che dice Sienne che vuole rendersi partecipe)  e dal altra parte si trova subito un altro e se ne strafrega di tutelare i vostri figli sputtanandoti e litigando violentemente davanti a loro.Quello che mi ha colpito è stata proprio questa esigenza di rendere i vostri fatti privati pubblici.È un gesto inutile, dannoso e stupido.Parlane con lei riguardo alle ripercussioni che tutto questo possa avere sui vostri figli.Sarà anche una donna ferita ma ciò non toglie che deve essere una madre razionale e responsabile che deve cmq aiutare a salvaguardare il rapporto dei suoi figli con il padre.Avrai sbagliato ma rimani una figura importante e questo non deve essere messo in discussione.E vai a trovare i tuoi figli il più spesso possibile perché loro non devono pagare per gli sbagli vostri e hanno bisogno del loro padre.Trova la forza di reagire e fallo per loro.


Lei dice di aver rovinato i figli con le sue scenate ed io le ripeto che sono stati fatti errori nel gestire la cosa ma smettila di perseverare e guarda i tuoi figli e pensa a loro e non a confidarti con l'amico.....


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> a mio modesto avviso, tu vivi un grande senso di inadeguatezza fin da prima dell'amante ed è questo che non ti permette di reagire nei confronti di tua moglie... come una sorta di espiazione di un qualcosa di più atavico... però devi reagire in qualche modo, soprattutto per il bene dei tuoi figli che questa situazione se la porteranno dentro come adulti...
> E' probabile che io abbia scritto un mucchio di cavolate...
> Comunque, in bocca al lupo.


Ciao lolapal,
hai azzeccato in pieno.Complimenti!
Evviva il LUPO!


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao, nella prima parte sembri proprio mia moglie.
> Le ho parlato con il cuore in mano per tutto l'anno, dice che non accetta il tradimento e si vede l'altra tutti i giorni.
> *Si mi dice che devo dirle tutto ma proprio tutto e questo non è possibile.*


si dopo un tradimento la capisco... io con il mio ex che mi tradì mi arrabbiavo anche se non mi diceva i suoi spostamenti... guarda Trinità, sarò sincera, ma secondo me arrivati a questo punto è tutto rotto.. non c'è via di recupero... lei ti vuol martire.. e purtroppo se è come me, le finirà la rabbia nei tuoi confronti quando avrà smesso di amarti... 

c'è proprio una barriera... e se è come ho detto io, che mi hai confermato prima, non ci sarà mai nulla... 

lei non riesce ad abbracciarti, perchè si sente ferita... proverebbe ribrezzo verso se stessa perchè il dolore che le hai fatto provare è troppo forte...

stai vicino ai figli... in lei ormai si è spezzato il rapporto, e arrivati a questo punto mi sa che anche un terapeuta ci può far poco.. lei non saprà più amarti, ora rimarrà solo l'aggressività e la freddezza...e penso sia deleterio sia per te che per lei!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao lolapal,
> hai azzeccato in pieno.Complimenti!
> Evviva il LUPO!


certo che dalle parti tue i wi-fi sono belli potenti, eh?:mrgreen:


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Senti, cosa fondamentale: se non hai tradito per sesso, perchè l'hai fatto? Amore? Noia?
> 
> Sicuro di non aver sentito mancanze di qualche tipo?
> 
> Poi parleremo del resto.


Avevo bisogno di affetto e di sentirmi desiderato.Molto probabilmente anzi sicuramente avrò mancato io per primo
ma non l'avevo mai fatta sentire inferiore a nessun altra donna e ti dico che ne avevo avute di possibilità.
Con l'amante non è stato così, il primo bacio lo definisco così: RINASCITA.
Sai quante volte mi diceva (l'amante) : cavolo ma solo nel baciarti mi lasci soddisfatta.
No, è stata una questione di sesso.


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Trinità.mi ricordi un mio amico e soprattutto tua moglie mi ricorda la sua.
> 
> se così fosse,l'unica cosa da fare è un taglio netto


No! Io ho speranza....


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Perchè dovrebbe essere più forte? Uno non si sposa con l'idea di tradire o di essere tradito. Se poi succede... è una LIBERA SCELTA  di uno dei due. Qualsiasi scusa non è accettabile.
> Il matrimonio è un patto molto forte fra due persone che si fanno promesse reciproche. Se si rompe, non vedo perchè debba essere più forte della rottura.
> 
> 
> Ecco, appunto.:up:


E' proprio questo che ti porta a dire il perdono, SCUSE ACCETTATE!
Ripeto che a mio parere il perdono è la miglior vendetta.
Ciò che è spezzato si può riunire.
Di che matrimonio parli scusa , fra due persone?


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> si dopo un tradimento la capisco... io con il mio ex che mi tradì mi arrabbiavo anche se non mi diceva i suoi spostamenti... guarda Trinità, sarò sincera, ma secondo me arrivati a questo punto è tutto rotto.. non c'è via di recupero... lei ti vuol martire.. e purtroppo se è come me, le finirà la rabbia nei tuoi confronti quando avrà smesso di amarti...
> 
> c'è proprio una barriera... e se è come ho detto io, che mi hai confermato prima, non ci sarà mai nulla...
> 
> ...


Forse hai ragione, magari la lontananza ed il frequentare altre persone potrà aprire una nuova strada, a me non costa nulla aspettare......


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Lei dice di aver rovinato i figli con le sue scenate ed io le ripeto che sono stati fatti errori nel gestire la cosa ma smettila di perseverare e guarda i tuoi figli e pensa a loro e non a confidarti con l'amico.....


Io non so quanti anni abbiano i vostri figli ma dovete impegnarvi in modo che siano sereni il più possibile.Dovete mettervi sotto e trovare le parole adatte per spiegare che state attraversando una brutta crisi ma che loro non c'entrano, non ne hanno colpe e che voi li amate e siete sempre il loro punto di riferimento.Anche tu devi fare la parte tua e pensare per prima a loro.Lo so bene quanto sia difficile questa situazione ma quando ci sono figli si pensa prima a loro e dopo al orgoglio ferito ecc ecc.Capisco poi che anche per te sia difficile subire certi atteggiamenti di tua moglie, capisco che tua moglie è ferita (ma cavolo trovarsi subito un altro) ma dopo un anno si dovrebbe essere almeno in grado di ragionare da adulti lucidi


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo che dalle parti tue i wi-fi sono belli potenti, eh?:mrgreen:


Scusa , non capisco, il rumore del Superlandini è frastornante....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Scusa , non capisco, il rumore del Superlandini è frastornante....


bravo, ti sei impegnato, 6+.:mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione, magari la lontananza ed il frequentare altre persone potrà aprire una nuova strada, a me non costa nulla aspettare......


se accetti anche questa eventualità... si se le lasci i suoi spazi, il suo spazio per riflettere sul tradimento in generale... forse una speranza  ci potrà essere... però per averne certezza dovrei parlare con lei, così sono supposizioni!


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Io non so quanti anni abbiano i vostri figli ma dovete impegnarvi in modo che siano sereni il più possibile.Dovete mettervi sotto e trovare le parole adatte per spiegare che state attraversando una brutta crisi ma che loro non c'entrano, non ne hanno colpe e che voi li amate e siete sempre il loro punto di riferimento.Anche tu devi fare la parte tua e pensare per prima a loro.Lo so bene quanto sia difficile questa situazione ma quando ci sono figli si pensa prima a loro e dopo al orgoglio ferito ecc ecc.Capisco poi che anche per te sia difficile subire certi atteggiamenti di tua moglie, capisco che tua moglie è ferita (ma cavolo trovarsi subito un altro) ma dopo un anno si dovrebbe essere almeno in grado di ragionare da adulti lucidi


Non credo che abbia trovato un altro, questo amico viene a cercare ancora me per lavoro.
I figli sono la mia ragione di vita, per di più nel mio caso sono implicate due famiglie......
Non temo confronti, mia moglie mi conosce bene, da uomo sento che devo aspettarla.....


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravo, ti sei impegnato, 6+.:mrgreen:


Ma come?
JB mi manda affa e Tu solo 6+.....
Braccino corto eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ma come?
> JB mi manda affa e Tu solo 6+.....
> Braccino corto eh?


eh mi dispiace, ma ti dovevi applicare di più.
E che fai di bello sul Landini, oggi? Spighi le carote?


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> se accetti anche questa eventualità... si se le lasci i suoi spazi, il suo spazio per riflettere sul tradimento in generale... forse una speranza  ci potrà essere... però per averne certezza dovrei parlare con lei, così sono supposizioni!


Dovresti parlare con lei?
Lei in un forum?
Non la conosci, pensa che queste cose siano tutte cazzate.....
Esiste solo lei e mi ripeterà 1000 volte che non serve a nulla confrontarsi con nessuno, solo lei doveva prendere il suo confidente per essere salvata


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non credo che abbia trovato un altro, questo amico viene a cercare ancora me per lavoro.
> I figli sono la mia ragione di vita, per di più nel mio caso sono implicate due famiglie......
> Non temo confronti, mia moglie mi conosce bene, da uomo sento che devo aspettarla.....


ma allora ho capito male io che usciva con quest'amico e tornava la mattina dopo lasciandovi da soli le sere? e che poi il suo cel stava nascosto a casa vostra ed hai scoperto i loro messagi?


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh mi dispiace, ma ti dovevi applicare di più.
> E che fai di bello sul Landini, oggi? Spighi le carote?


Ora mi preparo il pranzo con le uova rimaste di quest'inverno.
Poi tocca ai miei coniglietti.
Pensa che le mie fattrici hanno tutte dei nomi.
Giuro che una la chiamo SBRICIOLATA se posso ovviamente....

ciaoooooo


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ora mi preparo il pranzo con le uova rimaste di quest'inverno.
> Poi tocca ai miei coniglietti.
> Pensa che le mie fattrici hanno tutte dei nomi.
> Giuro che una la chiamo SBRICIOLATA se posso ovviamente....
> ...


Ma certo che puoi, ne sono onorata anzi. Ma fattrici de che?


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che ti porta a dire il perdono, SCUSE ACCETTATE!
> Ripeto che a mio parere il perdono è la miglior vendetta.
> Ciò che è spezzato si può riunire.
> Di che matrimonio parli scusa , fra due persone?


Sei un po' paraculo però vero? Il perdono la miglior vendetta? E sta cazzata da dove ti è uscita?
Il perdono fa comodo a te in questo momento. Perchè sai benissimo che senza perdono il tuo matrimonio rischia di naufragare.  Ma guarda che la colpa non è mica di tua moglie che non riesce a perdonarti sai? 
Ti ripeto che col culo degli altri son tutti gay. È facile dire che tu al suo posto la perdoneresti. Tu non hai nemmeno idea cosa significhi perdonare certe cose. Dovresti viverle prima di parlare. Altrimenti poi esci con certe minchiate che proprio non si possono leggere.

Buscopann


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma allora ho capito male io che usciva con quest'amico e tornava la mattina dopo lasciandovi da soli le sere? e che poi il suo cel stava nascosto a casa vostra ed hai scoperto i loro messagi?


No, non hai capito male, ma credo che piangesse per delle ore e si confidasse anzi confidasse tutta la mia vita.
Secondo me ha sbagliato , è fatta così io la chiamo la mia FURIA.
Che abbiano o no fatto qualcosa non m'interessa, sinceramente.
Io aspetto


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma certo che puoi, ne sono onorata anzi. Ma fattrici de che?


Conigli!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Conigli!!!!


boni. Attento che qui ci sono degli animalisti, occhio a raccontare.
Ma le pelli le tieni?


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> No, non hai capito male, ma credo che piangesse per delle ore e si confidasse anzi confidasse tutta la mia vita.
> Secondo me ha sbagliato , è fatta così io la chiamo la mia FURIA.
> Che abbiano o no fatto qualcosa non m'interessa, sinceramente.
> Io aspetto


Ok.Dopo averla tradita, con tutta la rabbia che si porta ancora dentro si è limitata a passare tutta la notte con un uomo a piangere per te.Poi visto che sono amici per la pelle si sara confusa e si sara portata anche il suo cellulare a casa.Praticamente è una santa la tua FURIA.E visto che è una santa torna immediatamente a casa, che fai li da solo?


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ora mi preparo il pranzo *con le uova rimaste di quest'inverno*.
> Poi tocca ai miei coniglietti.
> Pensa che le mie fattrici hanno tutte dei nomi.
> Giuro che una la chiamo SBRICIOLATA se posso ovviamente....
> ...



Belle fresche, eh.
Senti ma... che tipo di produzione avete, nella vostra azienda agricola?
A parte gli animali da cortile, si intende, che quelli - galline e conigli - ce li ha pure mia zia.
Spero non usiate per davvero il Superlandini, è un pezzo da museo che va rispettato...


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei un po' paraculo però vero? Il perdono la miglior vendetta? E sta cazzata da dove ti è uscita?
> Il perdono fa comodo a te in questo momento. Perchè sai benissimo che senza perdono il tuo matrimonio rischia di naufragare.  Ma guarda che la colpa non è mica di tua moglie che non riesce a perdonarti sai?
> Ti ripeto che col culo degli altri son tutti gay. È facile dire che tu al suo posto la perdoneresti. Tu non hai nemmeno idea cosa significhi perdonare certe cose. Dovresti viverle prima di parlare. Altrimenti poi esci con certe minchiate che proprio non si possono leggere.
> 
> Buscopann


1) Non ho mai detto che al suo posto l'avrei perdonata!
2)Il mio matrimonio è già naufragato!
3)Credo ovvia la cosa che è mia moglie che può perdonarmi e non Fantozzi
4)Mi auguro di non provare certe cose e se accadrà reagirò di conseguenza.
5)Quello che fanno gl'altri con il loro culo non m'interessa
6)Riguardo al perdono ho una mia idea e la coltiverò più che posso.
Grazie


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> boni. Attento che qui ci sono degli animalisti, occhio a raccontare.
> Ma le pelli le tieni?


No,purtroppo si buttano.Non dico altro per rispetto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> No,purtroppo si buttano.Non dico altro per rispetto.


Ma allevi Arieti italiani?


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao lolapal,
> hai azzeccato in pieno.Complimenti!
> Evviva il LUPO!


Sinceramente non esulto... se lo sai fai qualcosa... oppure sei il tipo che si crogiola nel "come sono fatto male"?

Il Lupo è un animale che adoro...

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/...stions-answers/sullorigine-formula-bocca-lupo


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Avevo bisogno di affetto e di sentirmi desiderato.Molto probabilmente anzi sicuramente avrò mancato io per primo
> ma non l'avevo mai fatta sentire inferiore a nessun altra donna e ti dico che ne avevo avute di possibilità.
> Con l'amante non è stato così, il primo bacio lo definisco così: RINASCITA.
> Sai quante volte mi diceva (l'amante) : cavolo ma solo nel baciarti mi lasci soddisfatta.
> No, è stata una questione di sesso.


Si si, conosco quell'esigenza...

Credo sia molto umana, una sorta di egoismo controllato per, come dici tu, rinascere. Da parte mia posso dirti che quando sono uscito dalla mia storia clandestina, mi ci sono voluti parecchi mesi prima di ritrovare il mio equilibrio, indipendentemente dalla reazione/non reazione di mia moglie. Forse sono stati proprio quei mesi a portarla a tradirmi, anzi ne sono quasi certo.

Tuttavia no, non è saggio da parte sua chiedere i particolari, anche se pure io all'inizio cercai di sapere tutto da mia moglie. 

Tempo caro amico, serve solo tempo per digerire la cosa. Come dicevo, sangue ne abbiamo sputato molto entrambi e siamo stati lì lì per lasciarci parecchie volte. Non è semplice, ma daltronde nessuno ha mai detto che lo fosse.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> 1) Non ho mai detto che al suo posto l'avrei perdonata!
> 2)Il mio matrimonio è già naufragato!
> 3)Credo ovvia la cosa che è mia moglie che può perdonarmi e non Fantozzi
> 4)Mi auguro di non provare certe cose e se accadrà reagirò di conseguenza.
> ...


E quale è questa idea? Che il perdono è la miglior vendetta come hai scritto?
Cioè..Io ti perdono perché voglio vendicarmi di te?

Buscopann


----------



## Apollonia (2 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Perchè dovrebbe essere più forte? Uno non si sposa con l'idea di tradire o di essere tradito. Se poi succede... è una LIBERA SCELTA  di uno dei due. Qualsiasi scusa non è accettabile.
> Il matrimonio è un patto molto forte fra due persone che si fanno promesse reciproche. Se si rompe, non vedo perchè debba essere più forte della rottura.


Mi spiego meglio: le scuse che intendevo erano le scuse che i traditori adducono per il gesto che hanno compiuto, tipo: "mi sentivo trascurato", "non facevamo più l'amore", " ma io pensavo di non interessarti più", ecc, ecc.



Trinità ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che ti porta a dire il perdono, SCUSE ACCETTATE!
> Ripeto che a mio parere il perdono è la miglior vendetta.
> Ciò che è spezzato si può riunire.
> Di che matrimonio parli scusa , fra due persone?


Qui le scuse sono intese in modo diverso. Ok, accetto le tue scuse (scusami, ho sbagliato, sono umano) e ti perdono. Peccato che non siano le scuse per un vaso rotto, ma per un patto in cui sono in gioco sentimenti e persone. Il perdono è una situazione difficilissima da raggiungere, e comunque va elaborata in maniera corretta. Il matrimonio di cui parlo è il matrimonio in generale, potrebbe essere il tuo, come il mio, come quello di X. E' vero che ciò che si è spezzato si può riunire, ma ci vuole molta volontà da parte di ogni coniuge. E la volontà ce l'hai quando hai deposto l'ascia di guerra, e incominci a comprendere l'altro.
Sbri aveva scritto (penso nel post di Disperso) che chi ha la veste pulita deve andare verso colui, o colei, che è nel fango. Il contrario non si può fare. Ma per fare ciò, non devi avere paura di infangarti. E ti assicuro, e te lo dico da moglie tradita, che avresti tanta voglia di lasciare lo st@@@@o che è nel fango a marcire insieme alle foglie morte. Adesso penso che tua moglie non abbia voglia di sporcarsi.



Buscopann ha detto:


> Sei un po' paraculo però vero? Il perdono la miglior vendetta? E sta cazzata da dove ti è uscita?
> Il perdono fa comodo a te in questo momento. Perchè sai benissimo che senza perdono il tuo matrimonio rischia di naufragare.  Ma guarda che la colpa non è mica di tua moglie che non riesce a perdonarti sai?
> Ti ripeto che col culo degli altri son tutti gay. È facile dire che tu al suo posto la perdoneresti. Tu non hai nemmeno idea cosa significhi perdonare certe cose. Dovresti viverle prima di parlare. Altrimenti poi esci con certe minchiate che proprio non si possono leggere.
> 
> Buscopann


Concordo col fatto che il perdono come miglior vendetta sia una cavolata immane! Anche perchè chi perdona non ha vendetta in corpo. Ha realmente compreso l'altro, si è calato nei suoi panni, e lo ha accolto dentro di sè.
E ti do anche ragione sul fatto che certe cose andrebbero vissute per poter affermare che sia possibile perdonare.


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E quale è questa idea? Che il perdono è la miglior vendetta come hai scritto?
> Cioè..Io ti perdono perché voglio vendicarmi di te?
> 
> Buscopann


La persona che perdona è in condizioni di superiorità si o no?


----------



## Diletta (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> 
> lei vuole sapere ogni particolare, ogni posto,ogni cosa
> ...



...e la capisco!
La stessa scena è ancora orripilante per me dopo secoli da quando è successo, ma soprattutto mi fa venire ancora parecchia rabbia e questo è l'orgoglio che è risentito per l'offesa. 
Ma non mi devasta più...(e ci mancherebbe pure...) e questo è merito del tempo che è un buon guaritore.
Panta rei!


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2014)

Il selvaggio west. Dio perdona. Io no.   La miglior vendetta è il perdono...        Trinità... ma di che superiorità vai cianciando?


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> La persona che perdona è in condizioni di superiorità si o no?


Non è una gara. Non c'è gara nella sofferenza.
Siamo noi che diamo il potere agli altri di sentirsi superiori.
Chi perdona, sceglie di farlo per motivi totalmente soggettivi... forse anche per vendicarsi, in qualche modo...


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> La persona che perdona è in condizioni di superiorità si o no?


Tu deliri.
Vendetta...superiorità..ma cosa stai cianciando?
Chi perdona semplicemente metabolizza..E alla fine decide di metterci una pietra sopra. A volte non perché capisce le ragioni dell'altro, ma semplicemente perché magari si vuole azzerrare tutto e ripartire senza rancori.
Ma ciò presuppone un percorso, com eti ho già detto. E alla fine non è detto che il perdono arrivi. Perché magari il dolore è troppo forte. Perché magari si comincia a vedere la persona in un modo diverso. Un modo che non ci piace più. O semplicemente perché non si riesce più a fidarsi dell'altro/a.
Il perdono è un dono, non una vendetta. Se uno mi venisse a dire "perdonami, che così ti vendichi di me", lo mando a cagare ancora più velocemente. 
Ma queste idee ti vengono naturali o solo dopo qualche ora passata in birreria?

Buscopann


----------



## Hellseven (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu deliri.
> Vendetta...superiorità..ma cosa stai cianciando?
> *Chi perdona semplicemente metabolizza..E alla fine decide di metterci una pietra sopra. A volte non perché capisce le ragioni dell'altro, ma semplicemente perché magari si vuole azzerrare tutto e ripartire senza rancori.
> Ma ciò presuppone un percorso, com eti ho già detto. E alla fine non è detto che il perdono arrivi. Perché magari il dolore è troppo forte. Perché magari si comincia a vedere la persona in un modo diverso. Un modo che non ci piace più. O semplicemente perché non si riesce più a fidarsi dell'altro/a.
> ...


Molto vero molto ben scritto :up::applauso:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il selvaggio west. Dio perdona. Io no. La miglior vendetta è il perdono... Trinità... ma di che superiorità vai cianciando?


tra un po' saltano fuori anche i fagioli, me lo sento.


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra un po' saltano fuori anche i fagioli, me lo sento.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
speriamo di no! possono avere conseguenze malsane... :mrgreen:


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra un po' saltano fuori anche i fagioli, me lo sento.


E comunque pare che in TRINITA' (quello vero, Terence Hill),  i fagioli facessero schifo 

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> speriamo di no! possono avere conseguenze malsane... :mrgreen:


che abbiamo già un petomane:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

lo hanno detto in tanti ... 
anche tua moglie, così facendo ... è passata dalla parte del torto. 
non esiste nessuna, NESSUNA giustificazione per trattare così i propri figli ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il selvaggio west. Dio perdona. Io no.   La miglior vendetta è il perdono...        Trinità... ma di che superiorità vai cianciando?



Non ha detto una cazzata però.


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ha detto una cazzata però.


No, infatti. Un "perdono" così gestito a me dà proprio quell'impressione...


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, infatti. Un "perdono" così gestito a me dà proprio quell'impressione...


Vedi, io penso che nel breve periodo il sentimento più umano sia quello della vendetta. E non a caso Porgi l'Altra Guancia l'ha detto un rivoluzionario non da poco.

Non ci sono santi, mi molli uno schiaffo, il primo impulso è quello di ridartelo. 

Mi tradisci, ti odio. Punto. 

Nel perdono totale ed incondizionato ci credo poco. Anche in quei casi di perdono sincero, sentito e non studiato, inconsciamente ci stiamo vendicando di un torto subito, e forse, con la più sublime delle vendette.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh mi dispiace, ma ti dovevi applicare di più.
> E che fai di bello sul Landini, oggi? Spighi le carote?


Spiga le carote ? :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spiga le carote ? :singleeye:


Non suggerire, capace che dice di sì.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vedi, io penso che nel breve periodo il sentimento più umano sia quello della vendetta. E non a caso Porgi l'Altra Guancia l'ha detto un rivoluzionario non da poco.
> 
> Non ci sono santi, mi molli uno schiaffo, il primo impulso è quello di ridartelo.
> 
> ...


un par de ciufoli, mi consenta.


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

è più forte di me ... 

allora, la gallina fa le uova anche senza gallo! 
Il gallo serve per fecondare le uova ... 
quelle che mangiamo non sono fecondate ... 

e che cavolo!


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vedi, io penso che nel breve periodo il sentimento più umano sia quello della vendetta. E non a caso Porgi l'Altra Guancia l'ha detto un rivoluzionario non da poco.
> 
> Non ci sono santi, mi molli uno schiaffo, il primo impulso è quello di ridartelo.
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un par de ciufoli, mi consenta.


Altro che un par...direi 'na mezza tonnellata de ciufoli

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un par de ciufoli, mi consenta.


Accetto tutto ma "Mi consenta" proprio no.

Comunque, cara Sbri, pensaci bene.

Una persona ti arreca un torto, ti tradisce. La più umana delle reazioni, non ci sono santi, è quella di una sputazzata nell'occhio sinistro, e una taccata nelle parti basse.

Poi, come dice giustamente Buscopann, per mille mila motivi, perdoni. Un perdono sincero. Sentito. Senza nessun ragionamento dietro. Direttamente dal cuore. 

E' la più sublime delle vendette, anche se chi la attua non la recepisce e non la intende come tale.

Questo concetto è spiegato molto bene in Schindler's List, quando il protagonista, spiega al pazzo capo del campo cosa sia il potere. Il potere di.......perdonare.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

ventimila tonnellatedi ciufoli


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vedi, io penso che nel breve periodo il sentimento più umano sia quello della vendetta. E non a caso Porgi l'Altra Guancia l'ha detto un rivoluzionario non da poco.
> 
> Non ci sono santi, mi molli uno schiaffo, il primo impulso è quello di ridartelo.
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un par de ciufoli, mi consenta.


Che inconsciamente si possa pensare di vendicarsi "perdonando" è possibile, ma che un perdono vero, ragionato e istintivo nello stesso tempo, un perdono amorevole, sincero, sia una vendetta non è così. Ci vuole distacco e riavvicinamento, cose che chi si vuole vendicare non riesce assolutamente ad applicare.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Accetto tutto ma "Mi consenta" proprio no.
> 
> Comunque, cara Sbri, pensaci bene.
> 
> ...


Mi spiace..ma ci stiamo arrampicando sui vetri. 
Il perdono non è una vendetta..E' un dono. lo dice la parola stessa perDONO.
La vendetta è un sentimento alimentato dal rancore. Ma il rancore esclude a priori il perdono. E' quando il rancore viene sepolto e azzerato che si può perdonare.
Il perdono per vendetta non è un vero perdone. E' solo potere. Il potere di poter decidere della tua vita e del tuo futuro, visto che quello che farai dipende dal mio perdono. Ma questo non è un perdono. Questo è un modo di dire "mi fai pena". Chiamalo come vuoi, ma il perdono è un'altra cosa.

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Altro che un par...direi 'na mezza tonnellata de ciufoli
> 
> Buscopann


Un criminale pizzicato non si aspetta di essere perdonato. Si aspetta la giusta pena. Ma siccome noi lo amiamo, gli vogliamo bene, per tutti i motivi del mondo lo perdoniamo. Un perdono sincero. Sentito. 

Secondo voi il criminale che si aspettava la giusta pena, come si sente ?


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi spiace..ma ci stiamo arrampicando sui vetri.
> Il perdono non è una vendetta..E' un dono. lo dice la parola stessa perDONO.
> La vendetta è un sentimento alimentato dal rancore. Ma il rancore esclude a priori il perdono. E' quando il rancore viene sepolto e azzerato che si può perdonare.
> Il perdono per vendetta non è un vero perdone. E' solo potere. Il potere di poter decidere della tua vita e del tuo futuro, visto che quello che farai dipende dal mio perdono. Ma questo non è un perdono. Questo è un modo di dire "mi fai pena". Chiamalo come vuoi, ma il perdono è un'altra cosa.
> ...



Ciao

solo così ...

anche in tedesco ... vergeben -> verGEBEN - GEBEN = dare ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un criminale pizzicato non si aspetta di essere perdonato. Si aspetta la giusta pena. Ma siccome noi lo amiamo, gli vogliamo bene, per tutti i motivi del mondo lo perdoniamo. Un perdono sincero. Sentito.
> 
> Secondo voi il criminale che si aspettava la giusta pena, come si sente ?


"che culo, l'ho fatta franca".
Così si sente il criminale.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Accetto tutto ma "Mi consenta" proprio no.
> 
> Comunque, cara Sbri, pensaci bene.
> 
> ...


Non è perdonare, non lo è. Questo modo di perdonare prevede un far sentire in colpa, un mantenere viva comunque una ferita che invece deve cicatrizzare.
Perdonare può essere un potere, ma non è un modo per vendicarsi.
Se io ho la forza di perdonare qualcuno totalmente per quello che mi ha fatto, fino ad arrivare ad accogliere di nuovo questa persona con amore, non è per farla sentire in colpa. Se si sente in colpa è perché non si è perdonata da sola.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi spiace..ma ci stiamo arrampicando sui vetri.
> Il perdono non è una vendetta..E' un dono. lo dice la parola stessa perDONO.
> La vendetta è un sentimento alimentato dal rancore. Ma il rancore esclude a priori il perdono. E' quando il rancore viene sepolto e azzerato che si può perdonare.
> Il perdono per vendetta non è un vero perdone. E' solo potere. Il potere di poter decidere della tua vita e del tuo futuro, visto che quello che farai dipende dal mio perdono. Ma questo non è un perdono. Questo è un modo di dire "mi fai pena". Chiamalo come vuoi, ma il perdono è un'altra cosa.
> ...


quoto.
aggiungo che trovo da molti punti di vista anche pratici che la vendetta sia un'inutile spreco di risorse


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un criminale pizzicato non si aspetta di essere perdonato. Si aspetta la giusta pena. Ma siccome noi lo amiamo, gli vogliamo bene, per tutti i motivi del mondo lo perdoniamo. Un perdono sincero. Sentito.
> 
> *Secondo voi il criminale che si aspettava la giusta pena, come si sente ?*


Fortunato.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi spiace..ma ci stiamo arrampicando sui vetri.
> Il perdono non è una vendetta..E' un dono. lo dice la parola stessa perDONO.
> La vendetta è un sentimento alimentato dal rancore. Ma il rancore esclude a priori il perdono. E' quando il rancore viene sepolto e azzerato che si può perdonare.
> Il perdono per vendetta non è un vero perdone. E' solo potere. Il potere di poter decidere della tua vita e del tuo futuro, visto che quello che farai dipende dal mio perdono. Ma questo non è un perdono. Questo è un modo di dire "mi fai pena". Chiamalo come vuoi, ma il perdono è un'altra cosa.
> ...



Forse parlo arabo.

Ma nella frase: E' la più sublime delle vendette anche se chi la attua non la intende come tale. 

cosa c'è che non riuscite a capire ???

Ho detto che il perdonante  sta perdonando sinceramente, senza nessun secondo fine, ma non ci sono cazzi, con quella sua azione, il perdonato finisce, anche se per un periodo di tempo limitato, in una situazione subordinata rispetto al primo. Anche se il perdonante non vuole farlo sentire una merdina con quella azione, il perdonato inevitabilmente ci si sentirà. Lui si aspettava di essere punito.


----------



## Nicka (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse parlo arabo.
> 
> Ma nella frase: E' la più sublime delle vendette anche se chi la attua non la intende come tale.
> 
> ...


Quindi dici che una bella corcata di mazzate fatta come Dio comanda non sortirá alcun effetto perché chi è dalla parte del torto se lo aspetta?!


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse parlo arabo.
> 
> Ma nella frase: E' la più sublime delle vendette anche se chi la attua non la intende come tale.
> 
> ...


Il perdonato si sentirà una merda sia che venga perdonato, sia che non venga perdonato.  Solo che nel secondo caso ci resterà ancora più di merda. Quindi è molto più logica come vendetta il non perdono. Esattamente il contrario di quello che dici.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse parlo arabo.
> 
> Ma nella frase: E' la più sublime delle vendette anche se chi la attua non la intende come tale.
> 
> ...


A parte il fatto che, molto probabilmente e nella maggior parte dei casi, il perdonato sia stato punito nel periodo precedente alla decisione del perdonante, il punto è che è il perdonato, a questo punto, che non si auto perdona oppure che pensa di darsi una pena da sé.

Parlaim e nun se capaim?


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il perdonato si sentirà una merda sia che venga perdonato, sia che non venga perdonato.  Solo che nel secondo caso ci resterà ancora più di merda. Quindi è molto più logica come vendetta il non perdono. Esattamente il contrario di quello che dici.
> 
> Buscopann


Questo però dipende da cosa il candidato perdonato vuole veramente e, soprattutto, da come lo comunica al candidato perdonante...


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

perdonatemi...mi gira la testa


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdonatemi...mi gira la testa


vuoi una sedia?


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> vuoi una sedia?


una chaise longue, grazie


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi dici che una bella corcata di mazzate fatta come Dio comanda non sortirá alcun effetto perché chi è dalla parte del torto se lo aspetta?!


Di solito le bastardate si commettono di nascosto per la paura di essere beccati e...........puniti. Altrimenti le faremmo alla luce del sole.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdonatemi...mi gira la testa


Col cazzo che ti perdoniamo. 

Buscopann


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non suggerire, capace che dice di sì.


Ti chiarisco un fatto.
Nel presente svolgo tre attività che mi portano un qualche guadagno:
1)Contadino in paesino di media alta montagna
2)Commerciante
3)Altra attività stagionale
Il mio cuore, la mia passione, il mio sudore sono legati alla terra che lavoro come frutteto e taglio boschivo
ed agli animali di piccola e media taglia che allevo con grande passione e con metodi naturali.
Per poter vivere in paesi piccoli come il mio o sei un contadino con molta terra oppure scendi a compromessi
e di buona volontà ti cerchi altre attività che comunque devi svolgere con passione.
Non posseggo alcun trattore e mi affido alla collaborazione di colleghi che con tariffa oraria svolgono vari lavori.
Di animali di piccola e media taglia ne posseggo un buon numero, sinceramente quando sono in mezzo a loro 
una parte della mia disperazione svanisce.
Sono in questo forum in questi giorni anche perchè le condizioni del tempo non permettono di fare granchè, e credo che non potrò fare altrettanto nei prossimi giorni.
Ho ritenuto importante descrivervi la mia attuale situazione, quindi riterrò importante qualsiasi vostro intervento,
non vi nego la mia goffaggine con questa tecnologia che permette a me di discutere di un problema che mi ha distrutto la vita.
Tra me e voi probabilmente ci sono parecchi Km di distanza ma il mio ed il vostro pensiero si intrecciano anche per pochi secondi e ognuno alla sua maniera da' più o meno importanza a quello che scrivo.
Mettere in dubbio la veridicità di quello che espongo fa parte del gioco e lo accetto, vi prego comunque di essere 
diretti , obiettivi , sinceri tenendo comunque presente che come ha detto OSCURO sto pagando il torto fatto a mia moglie.
Voglio pagarlo fino in fondo e vi ho fatto partecipi di questo particolare momento della mia vita.
Il pensiero che per pochi istanti dedicate alla mia situazione mi arriva forte e chiaro come sentimento ognuno a modo suggi questo si chiama chattare una volta si chiamava pregare......
Mi scuso se ho offeso qualcuno fino ad ora ma non era mia intenzione


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

dipende talmente da tante cose, che è difficile esprimere la funzione che può assumere un perdono. 
Un perdono può essere anche pronunciato, in quanto ... non ti porto rancore, ho capito e scuso ... 
Ma ognuno per la propria strada ... perché ho altre mete ... 



sienne


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Di solito le bastardate si commettono di nascosto per la paura di essere beccati e...........puniti. Altrimenti le faremmo alla luce del sole.


​e sarebbe insipido.........


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Questo però dipende da cosa il candidato perdonato vuole veramente e, soprattutto, da come lo comunica al candidato perdonante...


Beh..ma tutto ciò presuppone che il perdonante sappia cosa vuole veramente il perdonato. E allora, ma solo in quel caso, il perdono diventa una vendetta se il perdonato voleva non essere perdonato. Ma siccome il perdono è un dono e un anno son 365 giorni è inutile guardare in bocca a caval donato se poi la gatta al lardo ci va piano e così lontano.
Ben sapendo che non esistono più le mezze stagioni e che a Trento i trentatré trentini non hanno mai detto gatto fino a quando non ce l'avevano nel sacco. Chiaro no?


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Col cazzo che ti perdoniamo.
> 
> Buscopann


Busco, sei proprio cattivo... in fondo è solo un capogiro... questione di un momento...


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Busco, sei proprio cattivo... in fondo è solo un capogiro... questione di un momento...


Se, si..questione di un momento. Poi vuole anche che le si accenda la tv, che le si tolga le scarpe, che le si porti la tisana e alla fine ci ritroviamo pure a lavarle i piatti e a pulire i pavimenti.
Non sono così vendicativo. Ho deciso di non perdonarla.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..ma tutto ciò presuppone che il perdonante sappia cosa vuole veramente il perdonato. E allora, ma solo in quel caso, il perdono diventa una vendetta se il perdonato voleva non essere perdonato. Ma siccome il perdono è un dono e un anno son 365 giorni è inutile guardare in bocca a caval donato se poi la gatta al lardo ci va piano e così lontano.
> Ben sapendo che non esistono più le mezze stagioni e che a Trento i trentatré trentini non hanno mai detto gatto fino a quando non ce l'avevano nel sacco. Chiaro no?


chiarissssssssssssssssssssssssimo 



p.s.: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Col cazzo che ti perdoniamo.
> 
> Buscopann


vi perdono di non perdonarmi


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi spiace..ma ci stiamo arrampicando sui vetri.
> Il perdono non è una vendetta..E' un dono. lo dice la parola stessa perDONO.
> La vendetta è un sentimento alimentato dal rancore. Ma il rancore esclude a priori il perdono. E' quando il rancore viene sepolto e azzerato che si può perdonare.
> Il perdono per vendetta non è un vero perdone. E' solo potere. Il potere di poter decidere della tua vita e del tuo futuro, visto che quello che farai dipende dal mio perdono. Ma questo non è un perdono. Questo è un modo di dire "mi fai pena". Chiamalo come vuoi, ma il perdono è un'altra cosa.
> ...


Il perdono è un atto di egoismo verso se stessi, serve più a chi perdona che al perdonato.
Ogni cosa che facciamo la facciamo per noi stessi.(Antony de mello)


----------



## Hellseven (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il perdono è un atto di egoismo verso se stessi, serve più a chi perdona che al perdonato.
> Ogni cosa che facciamo la facciamo per noi stessi.(Antony de mello)


Forse è una necessità perchè non ne possiamo più di star male: odiare, portare rancore, sentirsi feriti e umiliati è roba pesante, che logora, che solo u masochista vorrebbe portarsi addosso per sempre, riterrei.
Quindi il perdono è solo molto umano e comprensibile.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non suggerire, capace che dice di sì.


Azz un quiz :mrgreen: Ok Sorry :mexican:


----------



## Apollonia (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi spiace..ma ci stiamo arrampicando sui vetri.
> Il perdono non è una vendetta..E' un dono. lo dice la parola stessa perDONO.
> La vendetta è un sentimento alimentato dal rancore. Ma il rancore esclude a priori il perdono. *E' quando il rancore viene sepolto e azzerato che si può perdonare.*
> Il perdono per vendetta non è un vero perdone. E' solo potere. Il potere di poter decidere della tua vita e del tuo futuro, visto che quello che farai dipende dal mio perdono. Ma questo non è un perdono. Questo è un modo di dire "mi fai pena". Chiamalo come vuoi, ma il perdono è un'altra cosa.
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso:
Perchè è così difficile perdonare? Perchè è molto difficile seppellire VERAMENTE il rancore.
Almeno, io sto facendo una fatica immane, e non ci sono riuscita.


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il perdono è un atto di egoismo verso se stessi, serve più a chi perdona che al perdonato.
> Ogni cosa che facciamo la facciamo per noi stessi.(Antony de mello)


Beh..in effetti anche quando facciamo le corna è solo per noi stessi. O vogliamo pure asserire (considerato l'andazzo del thread dove se ne sono lette di tutti i colori) che è un grande gesto di altruismo?
Solo che tra i due gesti egoistici c'è una grandissima differenza:
Perdonare è un gesto nobile.
Tradire è in linea di massima quasi sempre un gesto infame.
Stai cercando di arrampicarti sugli specchi. Ma ti riesce abbastanza male.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

Il perdono ... richiede un percorso, un'elaborazione. È un valore. 
Coinvolge tutto l'essere in questo processo ... nulla di naturale ... 
Andrei cauta con delle frasi fatte ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non è perdonare, non lo è. Questo modo di perdonare prevede un far sentire in colpa, un mantenere viva comunque una ferita che invece deve cicatrizzare.
> Perdonare può essere un potere, ma non è un modo per vendicarsi.
> Se io ho la forza di perdonare qualcuno totalmente per quello che mi ha fatto, fino ad arrivare ad accogliere di nuovo questa persona con amore, non è per farla sentire in colpa. Se si sente in colpa è perché non si è perdonata da sola.


quoto partecipatamente:mrgreen:


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..in effetti anche quando facciamo le corna è solo per noi stessi. O vogliamo pure asserire (considerato l'andazzo del thread dove se ne sono lette di tutti i colori) che è un grande gesto di altruismo?
> Solo che tra i due gesti egoistici c'è una grandissima differenza:
> Perdonare è un gesto nobile.
> Tradire è in linea di massima quasi sempre un gesto infame.
> ...


Tradire è un gesto infame sicuramente.
Mi concedi almeno di chiederlo il perdono?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti chiarisco un fatto.
> Nel presente svolgo tre attività che mi portano un qualche guadagno:
> 1)Contadino in paesino di media alta montagna
> 2)Commerciante
> ...


Tobago, te lo chiarisco anche io un fatto: sono vecchia... ma non rincoglionita.
Diciamo che con buona pace tua ho il dono di sentire quando una campana è crepata a distanza di chilometri.
Ma non importa che tu mi convinca, nè importa quanto di vero e quanto di inventato c'è nelle nostre parole.
Siamo solo byte che corrono su filo.
Oppure no, ma è una scelta libera e lecita.
ave atque vale, y suerte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il perdono è un atto di egoismo verso se stessi, serve più a chi perdona che al perdonato.
> Ogni cosa che facciamo la facciamo per noi stessi.(Antony de mello)


Alla base di qualunque cosa c'è egoismo, altrimenti ci lasceremmo morire(Sbri)


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Tradire è un gesto infame sicuramente.
> Mi concedi almeno di chiederlo il perdono?



Ciao

cosa ti spinge a chiedere il perdono?
Cioè, che percorso interiore hai fatto, per arrivare a chiederlo?


sienne


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tobago, te lo chiarisco anche io un fatto: sono vecchia... ma non rincoglionita.
> Diciamo che con buona pace tua ho il dono di sentire quando una campana è crepata a distanza di chilometri.
> Ma non importa che tu mi convinca, nè importa quanto di vero e quanto di inventato c'è nelle nostre parole.
> Siamo solo byte che corrono su filo.
> ...


Oh!Che vuoi?Pussa via!  (JB)


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Alla base di qualunque cosa c'è egoismo, altrimenti ci lasceremmo morire(Sbri)



Ciao

la frase è bella ... 

ma non sono d'accordo. 

L'egoismo sta nel fatto, che si vede e si vive nella propria realtà. 
Quando riusciamo a staccarci e vediamo il bisogno e la realtà altrui ... 
l'egoismo diviene meno ... fino a tal punto, che si fa una cosa solo fine a se stessa. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Forse parlo arabo.
> 
> Ma nella frase: E' la più sublime delle vendette anche se chi la attua non la intende come tale.
> 
> ...


questo è un problema del perdonato però. Sempre che si senta una merda. Non del perdonante, che può tranquillamente manco rendersene conto. Che vendetta è, quella che uno non attua?


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa ti spinge a chiedere il perdono?
> Cioè, che percorso interiore hai fatto, per arrivare a chiederlo?
> ...


Ciao,

non riesco più a vivere, non riesco a capire come 
mia moglie non abbia preso in considerazione il 
fatto di ascoltare il proprio marito per l'amore dei figli,
per 20 anni passati insieme, per tutto quello che abbiamo
costruito con i sacrifici.
Ma quello che non capisco è come faccia a non accorgersi
che questo marito traditore non può essere sempre soffocato.
Mi toglie l'aria ogni volta che parla.
Le chiedo perdono perchè non porti più rancore verso 
di me, se deve lasciarmi che lo faccia in pace.
Il suo perdono mi serve per vederla guarita.
CAPITOOOOOOOOO!


trinità


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Oh!Che vuoi?Pussa via!  (JB)


pessima imitazione


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non riesco più a vivere, non riesco a capire come
> mia moglie non abbia preso in considerazione il
> ...



Ciao

forse, sta più a te, di perdonarla ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la frase è bella ...
> 
> ...


No, l'egoismo è la cura di sè. Chi se ne prende troppa, chi troppo poca. Ma di fondo è l'egoismo alla base dell'istinto di sopravvivenza. Oltre un certo limite però, a casa mia cambia nome e si chiama stronzaggine.


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pessima imitazione


Pusssssa via brutta bertuccia!(Alberto Sordi)


----------



## Buscopann (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Tradire è un gesto infame sicuramente.
> Mi concedi almeno di chiederlo il perdono?



Assolutamente si.  Ma non ci si venga a raccontare che il perdono è la migliore vendetta che si possa attuare o altre stronzate simili.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

bang





perché mi esce la cagnolina di farfalla??


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, sta più a te, di perdonarla ...
> 
> ...


Ciao,

sono molto arrabbiato con lei,
avrebbe potuto perdonarmi e riprendermi con se
o perlomeno darmi alcuni segnali.
Non nominarmi sempre l'altra!
Io l'ho già perdonata.
Solo che penso "che peccato aver buttato tutto, che peccato"


trinità


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, l'egoismo è la cura di sè. Chi se ne prende troppa, chi troppo poca. Ma di fondo è l'egoismo alla base dell'istinto di sopravvivenza. Oltre un certo limite però, a casa mia cambia nome e si chiama stronzaggine.



Ciao

"L'egoismo non consiste nel vivere come ci pare
ma nell'esigere che gli altri vivono come pare a noi"
(Oscar Wilde) 

Sono stati scritti tanti saggi su questo termine. 
Arrivando a dire che anche nell'altruismo vi è egoismo. 

Avere cura di sé, è rispettarsi ... un po' un'altra cosa. 

Che cappero di termine ... 

Forse prendere una pausa da se stessi, ogni tanto, 
può fare del bene ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

come mai gli allegati aggiunti per sbaglio poi non li vedi  più nel post volendo modificare ?


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente si.  Ma non ci si venga a raccontare che il perdono è la migliore vendetta che si possa attuare o altre stronzate simili.
> 
> Buscopann[/QUOTO]
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Buscopann ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Assolutamente si.  Ma non ci si venga a raccontare che il perdono è la migliore vendetta che si possa attuare o altre stronzate simili.
> ...


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 8718
> bang
> 
> 
> ...


Non piace questa!
Di pessimo gusto.
Abbasso le armi!


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> sono molto arrabbiato con lei,
> avrebbe potuto perdonarmi e riprendermi con se
> ...



Ciao

provate entrambi rabbia ... certo, lei avrebbe potuto ... 
Ma fai un errore di fondo: tu, hai buttato tutto ... 

Chiedi perdono, su una cosa che mi sembra tu non abbia capito la portata ... 
Non hai capito, che profondo dolore scaturisce nella persona ... 
Non hai capito, che tutto pare falsificato ... tuffo nel vuoto ... 

Nominare l'altra ... è la traduzione di: mi hai lasciata sola,
hai preferito un'altra persona, non mi hai considerata ... 
che valore ho per te ... che valore hanno gli anni assieme? ... 

Non hai perdonato. Se no, non proveresti rabbia. 
Vuoi che finisca. Fatti forte ... il percorso è ancora lungo ... 
Anche per te ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> "L'egoismo non consiste nel vivere come ci pare
> ma nell'esigere che gli altri vivono come pare a noi"
> ...


ma infatti l'egoismo è fare sostanzialmente cose utili a sè, tra le quali ci può stare pure la cura degli altri: se ci fa stare bene, è egoismo, di fatto.
Però, invece di fare il pelo(badare ai particolari, soffermarsi sulla forma) ai termini, dovremmo usare la bilancia:  l'altro giorno parlavamo di Medea, che ha fatto un gesto estremamente generoso con un fine che però era egoistico.
Pochi giorni fa un uomo è morto per salvarne un altro, una morte terribile.
Cosa fa la differenza?
come dicevano i romani, il : cui prodest?
Alla fine, chi ci guadagna?
Ora, se io do il perdono e contemporaneamente pretendo che mi si porti l'acqua con le orecchie(modo di dire che identifica una pretesa o un'offerta assurda), sto cercando di guadagnarci.
Se invece non chiedo nulla in cambio di quello che dono... quello è un dono, che sottende sempre una qualche forma di amore. E l'amore VERO trascende l'egoismo, passatemi almeno questa.


----------



## Eratò (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non riesco più a vivere, non riesco a capire come
> mia moglie non abbia preso in considerazione il
> ...


Trinità io qui vedo un uomo che scrive e scrive e scrive tutto il giorno e rimane da solo in una casa di campagna invece di affrontare sul serio sua moglie e risolvere i problemi a quattro occhi.Puoi anche  scrivere un libro su questo forum, sfogarti perche ti fa bene ma le soluzioni non arriveranno da sole...vai a casa tua e parla con lei così come parli qui.Le teorie servono a poco se non si mettono in pratica.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non piace questa!
> Di pessimo gusto.
> Abbasso le armi!


io giuro sparare con molta classe


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Trinità ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Come mai stasera vai per citazioni ? :singleeye:
> ...


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti l'egoismo è fare sostanzialmente cose utili a sè, tra le quali ci può stare pure la cura degli altri: se ci fa stare bene, è egoismo, di fatto.
> Però, invece di fare il pelo(badare ai particolari, soffermarsi sulla forma) ai termini, dovremmo usare la bilancia:  l'altro giorno parlavamo di Medea, che ha fatto un gesto estremamente generoso con un fine che però era egoistico.
> Pochi giorni fa un uomo è morto per salvarne un altro, una morte terribile.
> Cosa fa la differenza?
> ...



Ciao

te la passo ... certo!

Sta in effetti, tutto nella forma di un dono d'amore. 

:up:


sienne


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> provate entrambi rabbia ... certo, lei avrebbe potuto ...
> Ma fai un errore di fondo: tu, hai buttato tutto ...
> ...




Ciao, 


mi sono fatto 18Km a piedi una notte di ritorno da un mediatore 
famigliare dove ci eravamo recati per parlare , lo avevamo fatto
molto e poi puff
Ha dimostrato tanto disprezzo da farsi dire ma lei quest'uomo
lo ODIA.


trinità


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> mi sono fatto 18Km a piedi una notte di ritorno da un mediatore
> ...


Ciao

e tu chiedi perdono a una persona che di odia?

A parte il fatto che, tutto lo sconvolgimento interiore può portare a sputare solo veleno. 
Un veleno che pare odio ... per ferire, per dimostrare disprezzo, per strapparti da dentro di se ... 

Ci si trova come su un'altalena ... una volta così, una volta il contrario, poi ti sbatte ... scuote ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Accetto tutto ma "Mi consenta" proprio no.
> 
> Comunque, cara Sbri, pensaci bene.
> 
> ...


Un film è un film Tuba... la vita è altro. La vita è così infarcita di meschinità che a volte mi fa orrore. Quello che tu dici pretende una autocritica feroce che raramente, purtroppo, si riscontra. E comunque se perdoni, non lo fai contando sugli effetti collaterali, non lo fai per avere un potere... altrimenti non è perdono.


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Trinità io qui vedo un uomo che scrive e scrive e scrive tutto il giorno e rimane da solo in una casa di campagna invece di affrontare sul serio sua moglie e risolvere i problemi a quattro occhi.Puoi anche  scrivere un libro su questo forum, sfogarti perche ti fa bene ma le soluzioni non arriveranno da sole...vai a casa tua e parla con lei così come parli qui.Le teorie servono a poco se non si mettono in pratica.


Non sono in casa in montagna ma sul posto di lavoro.Il secondo lavoro.
Credi che non l'abbia fatto per ore ed ore.
Sono qui perchè non ce la faccio più!


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

lei cosa vuole? ... Vuole la separazione?


sienne


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lei cosa vuole? ... Vuole la separazione?
> 
> ...



Ciao,
Lei sa solo che non vuole più me e difatto lei è a casa ed io
sul lavoro.
Questa sera i bambini sono con me. Che bello!!!!


trinità


----------



## sienne (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Lei sa solo che non vuole più me e difatto lei è a casa ed io
> sul lavoro.
> Questa sera i bambini sono con me. Che bello!!!!
> ...



Ciao

fa scorrere ancora del tempo ... 
a volte si scatta in un estremo, anche per proteggersi ... 

Godati i tuoi figli! Bello si, che stanno anche con te! :up:


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Lei sa solo che non vuole più me e difatto lei è a casa ed io
> sul lavoro.
> Questa sera i bambini sono con me. Che bello!!!!
> ...



Quando scrivi a Sienne fai come lei:

Ciao

xwyxvhdrjnbsdikmbsse

trinità




bella sta cosa


----------



## Trinità (2 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Quando scrivi a Sienne fai come lei:
> 
> Ciao
> 
> ...


Sapevo che arrivavi Clem, posso chiamarti così? Scrivo come lei perchè rispetto le usanze delle altre persone.
Più le rispetto e più mi piacciono.
A te ti rispetto molto.ciao


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sapevo che arrivavi Clem, posso chiamarti così? Scrivo come lei perchè rispetto le usanze delle altre persone.
> Più le rispetto e più mi piacciono.
> A te ti rispetto molto.ciao


Ciao!
Tutto bene?
I bambini sono tranquilli? Dormono?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente si.  Ma non ci si venga a raccontare che il perdono è la migliore vendetta che si possa attuare o altre stronzate simili.
> 
> Buscopann


Non ho detto che è una vendetta compi scientemente. Ho detto che spesso perdonare mette il perdonato in una posizione subordinata rispetto e chi il perdono lo elargisce, anche se questa non è l'intenzione di quest'ultimo.

Se io fossi un ladro che viene beccato, se invece della giusta punizione ricevessi un perdono, quanto meno sarei enormemente grato e riconoscente verso chi mi ha perdonato. Sembra che state qui da ieri, che non avete mai letto di coniugi che dopo essere stati beccati, e perdonati, sono diventati quasi degli zerbini.

E per me questa........non è una stronzata.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un film è un film Tuba... la vita è altro. La vita è così infarcita di meschinità che a volte mi fa orrore. Quello che tu dici pretende una autocritica feroce che raramente, purtroppo, si riscontra. *E comunque se perdoni, non lo fai contando sugli effetti collaterali, non lo fai per avere un potere... altrimenti non è perdono*.


Ok. Se dopo Buscopann, anche Sbri non capisce, sono convinto che è un problema mio.


----------



## Trinità (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ok. Se dopo Buscopann, anche Sbri non capisce, sono convinto che è un problema mio.


Anche mio, se permetti.
Grazie!Grazie!Grazie!


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è una vendetta compi scientemente. Ho detto che spesso perdonare mette il perdonato in una posizione subordinata rispetto e chi il perdono lo elargisce, anche se questa non è l'intenzione di quest'ultimo.
> 
> Se io fossi un ladro che viene beccato, se invece della giusta punizione ricevessi un perdono, quanto meno sarei enormemente grato e riconoscente verso chi mi ha perdonato. *Sembra che state qui da ieri, che non avete mai letto di coniugi che dopo essere stati beccati, e perdonati, sono diventati quasi degli zerbini.*
> 
> E per me questa........non è una stronzata.




Ciao

aiutami, perché non mi viene in mente neanche un caso. 
E se lo hanno riportato qui, non è un segreto allora. 

A dire il vero, leggo più che altro di traditi che vengono 
lasciati soli nel loro percorso ... o non capiti, perché duole tanto. 


sienne


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Secondo me non è così, le è crollato un idolo che ero io e la sua reazione è del tutto personale.Discutibile di certo , ecco perché sono qui a raccontar la vicenda.
> Potrei aggiungere altro, ma credo di avere molto in comune con Te quindi aspetto quello che pensi veramente.....


guarda che in questo contenitore forse sono uno dei meno credibili ....

secondo molti qui dentro sono un traditore ....   io mi sento innamorato ....

se pensi di avere molto in comune con me ....  forse non sei in una buona posizione ...  

io credo che tu sia pentito di ciò che hai fatto ....

ma i tuoi veri sentimenti??   quanto hai interrotto il rapporto con la tua amante per tua moglie ?  quanto per tua figlia? quanto perché era solo sesso e non c'era niente più ??

risponditi a queste domande, onestamente, e comincia da questo a valutare cosa hai fatto e cosa dovresti fare ...


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> guarda che in questo contenitore forse sono uno dei meno credibili ....
> 
> secondo molti qui dentro sono un traditore ....   io mi sento innamorato ....
> 
> ...



Ciao 

e secondo te, non vi sono traditori innamorati dell'amante?
Una cosa non esclude l'altra ... ti fa solo sentire meglio ... 
Ma i fatti non cambiano ... se non ci credi, chiedi a tua moglie ... 


sienne


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e secondo te, non vi sono traditori innamorati dell'amante?
> Una cosa non esclude l'altra ... ti fa solo sentire meglio ...
> ...


Ciao sienne
Era per marcare  il diverso punto di vista e confermare a Trinidad la mia inaffidabilità...


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> Ciao sienne
> Era per marcare  il diverso punto di vista e confermare a Trinidad la mia inaffidabilità...



Ciao

ma va la, inaffidabile ... 

quando ci si trova nel turbino, non si vede sempre chiaro ...
Ma il passaggio tra i fatti ... chiarisce subito ... 


sienne


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma va la, inaffidabile ...
> 
> ...



sei sempre molto incoraggiante, sienne !!!

non ti conosco, ma secondo me sei una bella persona


----------



## appassionato (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sei sempre molto incoraggiante, sienne !!!
> 
> non ti conosco, ma secondo me sei una bella persona




ah ....   giusto per chiarire .....

non ci sto provando !!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> aiutami, perché non mi viene in mente neanche un caso.
> E se lo hanno riportato qui, non è un segreto allora.
> ...


I mariti di diletta e disincantata.


----------



## Divì (3 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu deliri.
> Vendetta...superiorità..ma cosa stai cianciando?
> Chi perdona semplicemente metabolizza..E alla fine decide di metterci una pietra sopra. A volte non perché capisce le ragioni dell'altro, ma semplicemente perché magari si vuole azzerrare tutto e ripartire senza rancori.
> Ma ciò presuppone un percorso, com eti ho già detto. E alla fine non è detto che il perdono arrivi. Perché magari il dolore è troppo forte. Perché magari si comincia a vedere la persona in un modo diverso. Un modo che non ci piace più. O semplicemente perché non si riesce più a fidarsi dell'altro/a.
> ...


Il verde e' mio.

Aggiungo che il perdono parte da un atto di volonta' unilaterale da parte della persona"offesa" ma richiede un *lavoro, *lungo e a volte tortuoso il cui esito e' incerto.


:up:


----------



## Kid (3 Luglio 2014)

Ragazzi che casino, scrivete troppo davvero, non riesco a starvi dietro. 

Non sono più il forumista di una volta.


----------



## Buscopann (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è una vendetta compi scientemente. Ho detto che spesso perdonare mette il perdonato in una posizione subordinata rispetto e chi il perdono lo elargisce, anche se questa non è l'intenzione di quest'ultimo.
> 
> Se io fossi un ladro che viene beccato, se invece della giusta punizione ricevessi un perdono, quanto meno sarei enormemente grato e riconoscente verso chi mi ha perdonato. *Sembra che state qui da ieri, che non avete mai letto di coniugi che dopo essere stati beccati, e perdonati, sono diventati quasi degli zerbini.
> *
> E per me questa........non è una stronzata.


Ma ciò avviene quando capisci di aver fatto una stronzata. Quando elabori tu stesso che sei in torto. E tutto questo è indipendente dal perdono. Tanto è vero che quando arriva il perdono, c'è chi diventa uno zerbino e chi si sente di nuovo autorizzato a fare un po' quel cazzo che vuole, ma in modo ulteriormente più attento e più furbo (soprattutto dopo che il guinzaglio comincia nuovamente ad allungarsi).
Quindi..200 tonnellate de ciufoli :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ho detto che è una vendetta compi scientemente. Ho detto che spesso perdonare mette il perdonato in una posizione subordinata rispetto e chi il perdono lo elargisce, anche se questa non è l'intenzione di quest'ultimo.
> 
> Se io fossi un ladro che viene beccato, se invece della giusta punizione ricevessi un perdono, quanto meno sarei enormemente grato e riconoscente verso chi mi ha perdonato. Sembra che state qui da ieri, che non avete mai letto di coniugi che dopo essere stati beccati, e perdonati, sono diventati quasi degli zerbini.
> 
> E per me questa........non è una stronzata.


Non è una stronzata, infatti. Il punto è, a mio modesto avviso, che sono loro che si sono fatti zerbini perché sono loro che non si sono perdonati. Il mettersi in una posizione subordinata lo sceglie il perdonato.
Poi, io non lo so come funziona esattamente, ma è probabile che sia un processo graduale, una sorta di cammino, che forse si dovrebbe fare insieme, un po' come lo descriveva Kid nel suo 3d, con alti e bassi, ci si arriva insieme al perdono, ci si ricostruisce insieme; non può essere che io mi sveglio una mattina e ti perdono, azzero tutto e amici come prima.

Ci sono ladri e ladri, come ci sono traditori e traditori e come ci sono traditi e traditi: molto dipende dalle reazioni di ognuno, dal suo carattere e da quanto si era costruito prima del tradimento, com'era il rapporto prima del tradimento.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> I mariti di diletta e disincantata.


Da quello che ho sempre letto, nessuna delle due ha mai veramente perdonato il marito: la prima porta dentro un rancore tale che mi preoccuperei per la sua salute fisica, la seconda si è distaccata emotivamente, è come se vivesse su due piani diversi, il prima e il dopo.


----------



## disincantata (3 Luglio 2014)

appassionato ha detto:


> sei sempre molto incoraggiante, sienne !!!
> 
> non ti conosco, ma secondo me sei una bella persona


Confermo e garantisco.:up:


----------



## Divì (3 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> "che culo, l'ho fatta franca".
> Così si sente il criminale.
> 
> Buscopann


Ohibo'! E' cosi' che dicemio marito ....


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> I mariti di diletta e disincantata.



Ciao

ho sottolineato il perdono ... 

Diletta prova a superare e in parte mi sembra che ce l'abbia fatta.
Ma lei, ce l'ha con il genere maschile ... è un'altra cosa ...
Disincantata ha sempre detto, che non perdona ... 

Del perdono si stava parlando ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (3 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non è una stronzata, infatti. Il punto è, a mio modesto avviso, che sono loro che si sono *fatti zerbini perché sono loro che non si sono perdonati*. Il mettersi in una posizione subordinata lo sceglie il perdonato.
> Poi, io non lo so come funziona esattamente, ma è probabile che sia un processo graduale, una sorta di cammino, che forse si dovrebbe fare insieme, un po' come lo descriveva Kid nel suo 3d, con alti e bassi, ci si arriva insieme al perdono, ci si ricostruisce insieme; non può essere che io mi sveglio una mattina e ti perdono, azzero tutto e amici come prima.
> 
> Ci sono ladri e ladri, come ci sono traditori e traditori e come ci sono traditi e traditi: molto dipende dalle reazioni di ognuno, dal suo carattere e da quanto si era costruito prima del tradimento, com'era il rapporto prima del tradimento.
> ...


Si sono fatti zerbini perché sanno che sono in torto marcio. Il perdonarsi o meno è un'altra faccenda, nel senso che spesso ci si riempie la testa di tante di quelle attenuanti che alla fine è come auto-assolversi.
Ma questo avviene indipendentemente dalla concessione del perdono. Anzi...Capita (molto più spesso) di vedere zerbini in attesa del perdono. Poi quando vengono perdonati tornano a fare il bello e il cattivo tempo.

Buscopann


----------



## Divì (3 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non è perdonare, non lo è. Questo modo di perdonare prevede un far sentire in colpa, un mantenere viva comunque una ferita che invece deve cicatrizzare.
> Perdonare può essere un potere, ma non è un modo per vendicarsi.
> Se io ho la forza di perdonare qualcuno totalmente per quello che mi ha fatto, fino ad arrivare ad accogliere di nuovo questa persona con amore, non è per farla sentire in colpa. Se si sente in colpa è perché non si è perdonata da sola.


Non posso darti un altro verde. Considerati stra-approvata

:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non è una stronzata, infatti. Il punto è, a mio modesto avviso, che sono loro che si sono fatti zerbini perché sono loro che non si sono perdonati. Il mettersi in una posizione subordinata lo sceglie il perdonato.
> 
> 
> Da quello che ho sempre letto, nessuna delle due ha mai veramente perdonato il marito: la prima porta dentro un rancore tale che mi preoccuperei per la sua salute fisica, la seconda si è distaccata emotivamente, è come se vivesse su due piani diversi, il prima e il dopo.


Sul primo capoverso: e che aveva detto di diverso tubarao?
Sul secondo:
Erano stati chiesto esempi e io li ho portati.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho sottolineato il perdono ...
> 
> ...


Parlo arabo anch'io, a quanto pare.


----------



## lolapal (3 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si sono fatti zerbini perché sanno che sono in torto marcio. Il perdonarsi o meno è un'altra faccenda, nel senso che spesso ci si riempie la testa di tante di quelle attenuanti che alla fine è come auto-assolversi.
> Ma questo avviene indipendentemente dalla concessione del perdono. Anzi...Capita (molto più spesso) di vedere zerbini in attesa del perdono. Poi quando vengono perdonati tornano a fare il bello e il cattivo tempo.
> 
> Buscopann


Busco io ti adoro perché il tuo punto di vista è proprio diverso dal mio, ma spesso ci troviamo d'accordo. Non so proprio come sia possibile! 
L'indulgenza verso se stessi è un istinto di sopravvivenza ed è una cosa più comune, dalla mia esperienza, negli uomini che nelle donne. Però, come dicevo, ci sono situazioni e situazioni: c'è chi, come dici tu, è fintamente pentito e c'è chi invece realizza molto di sé dagli errori che commette...

:smile:



Divina ha detto:


> Non posso darti un altro verde. Considerati stra-approvata
> 
> :up:


Grazie!  Sei molto gentile. :smile:


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non è una stronzata, infatti. *Il punto è, a mio modesto avviso, che sono loro che si sono fatti zerbini perché sono loro che non si sono perdonati. Il mettersi in una posizione subordinata lo sceglie il perdonato.*
> Poi, io non lo so come funziona esattamente, ma è probabile che sia un processo graduale, una sorta di cammino, che forse si dovrebbe fare insieme, un po' come lo descriveva Kid nel suo 3d, con alti e bassi, ci si arriva insieme al perdono, ci si ricostruisce insieme; non può essere che io mi sveglio una mattina e ti perdono, azzero tutto e amici come prima.
> 
> Ci sono ladri e ladri, come ci sono traditori e traditori e come ci sono traditi e traditi: molto dipende dalle reazioni di ognuno, dal suo carattere e da quanto si era costruito prima del tradimento, com'era il rapporto prima del tradimento.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## lolapal (3 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sul primo capoverso: e che aveva detto di diverso tubarao?
> Sul secondo:
> Erano stati chiesto esempi e io li ho portati.


Ma infatti ieri ho detto al tuba "parlaim e non se capaim"... 
Mettiamo insieme quello che dice tuba e quello che dice busco e abbiamo tutta la gamma...

Seriamente: la questione sta nella parola "perdono". Come dice sienne è un valore e quindi non posso perdonare per vendicarmi, non lo concepisco se per me è un valore, non lo faccio per mettere in una posizione di subalterità l'altro che ho perdonato. Sta qui lo stridìo che, credo, sente anche Sbri...

Gli esempi erano calzanti, ma anche qui viene fuori il fatto che quello non è il perdono vero, come lo concepisco io, almeno...


:smile:


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Parlo arabo anch'io, a quanto pare.



Ciao Chiara,


nel focus stanno due cose: il perdono e un certo comportamento da parte del tradito. 
Loro non hanno perdonato. Non sussiste una correlazione in questi due casi ... 

Così l'ho capito. E non mi viene in mente, chi abbia _perdonato _e poi trattato da zerbino ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Io non ho mai perdonato mia moglie.
Di che devo perdonarla?
Di avere avuto una storia con un altro oppure di avermi fatto male quando l'ho scoperta?

Io l'ho capita.
Ho compreso le sue ragioni, il perché sia successo.
Non l'ho giustificata: per me è stata egoista, stronza, menefreghista.
Lo è stata in quel momento e conservo ancora in me il ricordo di come si è comportata.
E il mio giudizio negativo.
Ma avrei potuto essere io al suo posto, non siamo molto diversi noi due.
Per cui mi son detto: è successo, andiamo avanti senza troppo rancore, e miglioriamo le nostre vite.
Siamo felici, o perlomeno cerchiamo di non essere infelici troppo a lungo.
Tutta questa menata sul perdonare presuppone una superiorità morale, vera o presunta, di una persona rispetto ad un altra, ma io non mi sento superiore a nessuno, e non vorrei mai esserlo. 
In una coppia preferisco essere pari. Uguale.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

Il condannato a morte che riceve la grazia, oltre a pensare che culo che ho avuto, credo che sia anche molto grato e riconoscente verso colui che l'ha concessa.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il condannato a morte che riceve la grazia, oltre a pensare che culo che ho avuto, credo che sia anche molto grato e riconoscente verso colui che l'ha concessa.



Però quello che citi è un esempio in cui vi è un rapporto subordinato.
In una coppia l'equilibrio è dato dalla parità dei due elementi che la compongono.
La gratitudine può avere una sua ragion d'essere, ma sarà sempre limitata nel tempo.
Per quanto si voglia e si pretenda, se vi erano problemi prima del tradimento, ci saranno anche successivamente.
E il perdono in questo non rappresenta una soluzione.


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho mai perdonato mia moglie.
> Di che devo perdonarla?
> Di avere avuto una storia con un altro oppure di avermi fatto male quando l'ho scoperta?
> 
> ...


non è vero... anzi spesso chi perdona riesce a farlo proprio perchè si sente vicino all'altro e non certo superiore. Quello di cui parli tu è un falso perdono, solo un atto d'orgoglio. E penso anche che chi perdona davvero perdona molto raramente.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Però quello che citi è un esempio in cui vi è un rapporto subordinato.
> In una coppia l'equilibrio è dato dalla parità dei due elementi che la compongono.
> La gratitudine può avere una sua ragion d'essere, ma sarà sempre limitata nel tempo.
> Per quanto si voglia e si pretenda, se vi erano problemi prima del tradimento, ci saranno anche successivamente.
> E il perdono in questo non rappresenta una soluzione.


Dal momento che vieni beccato con le dita nella marmellata, o qualcos'altro fra le gambe di una che non è tua moglie, a meno che tu non sia Lothar, un minimo di colpevolezza la senti, e gioco forza diventa un rapporto subordinato.


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

è subordinato solo se tu provi qualcosa per chi tradisci, altrimenti è il contrario





Tubarao ha detto:


> Dal momento che vieni beccato con le dita nella marmellata, o qualcos'altro fra le gambe di una che non è tua moglie, a meno che tu non sia Lothar,* un minimo di colpevolezza la senti*, e gioco forza diventa un rapporto subordinato.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non è vero... anzi spesso chi perdona riesce a farlo prorpio perchè si sente vicino all'altro e non certo superiore.* Quello di cui parli tu è un falso perdono*, solo un atto d'orgoglio.


E di quello si stava parlando, infatti.
Io ho visto assimilare anche il concetto di perdono a quello di clemenza.
Il che presuppone un colpevole e una vittima all'interno di una coppia.
Ma sappiamo quante variabili ha la natura umana, e quanto comunque accentuare i ruoli che ho citato porti ugualmente a una disparità all'interno di una coppia e quindi a un suo disequilibrio.
Il perdono è la rinuncia al rancore  e alla vendetta, ma io non ho notato questa cosa in molte argomentazioni.
Anzi mi viene assimilato il perdono come miglior vendetta.
Insomma, io non credo che molti qui abbiano perdonato veramente.
Io non l'ho fatto.


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Dal momento che vieni beccato con le dita nella marmellata, o qualcos'altro fra le gambe di una che non è tua moglie*, a meno che tu non sia Lothar, un minimo di colpevolezza la senti, e gioco forza diventa un rapporto subordinato.



Quindi la colpevolezza è solo conseguente al fatto di essere beccato?
Un ladro è tale solo se viene arrestato?


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E di quello si stava parlando, infatti.
> Io ho visto assimilare anche il concetto di perdono a quello di clemenza.
> Il che presuppone un colpevole e una vittima all'interno di una coppia.
> *Ma sappiamo quante variabili ha la natura umana*, e quanto comunque accentuare i ruoli che ho citato porti ugualmente a una disparità all'interno di una coppia e quindi a un suo disequilibrio.
> ...


si, ha infinite variabili, sono d'accordo... ogni caso è a sè. Non so quanti possano aver perdonato davvero, sicuramente non è una cosa facile.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

Aridaje. Giuro che è l'ultima volta che lo scrivo perché a questo punto credo che m'avete messo su scherzi a parte e fra poco esce qualcuno con la telecamera.

Io non ho detto che colui che perdona, agisce con lo scopo di vendicarsi.

Ho detto che l'azione che compie, perdonare o chiamatelo quello che stracazzo vi pare, mette il perdonato in una posizione quantomeno di riconoscenza e gratitudine verso l'altro, per i più disparati motivi.

Ho dato a questa cosa la definizione di Sublime Vendetta.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi la colpevolezza è solo conseguente al fatto di essere beccato?
> Un ladro è tale solo se viene arrestato?


Che c'entra questo adesso ? 

Ma chi delinque di cosa ha paura secondo voi ? Io penso che abbia paura di essere beccato e PUNITO.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dal momento che vieni beccato con le dita nella marmellata, o qualcos'altro fra le gambe di una che non è tua moglie, a meno che tu non sia Lothar, un minimo di colpevolezza la senti, e gioco forza diventa un rapporto subordinato.


Tuba ma i traditori sono tutti cosi',dovresti saperlo bene no???non solo Lothar...


----------



## zanna (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aridaje. Giuro che è l'ultima volta che lo scrivo perché a questo punto *credo che m'avete messo su scherzi a parte e fra poco esce qualcuno con la telecamera.*
> 
> Io non ho detto che colui che perdona, agisce con lo scopo di vendicarsi.
> 
> ...


Per il primo neretto :tv:opcorn: ... già sai :mrgreen:
Per il secondo state dicendo la stessa cosa, sempre se il traditore sente ancora qualcosa e stà li porgendo la pargoletta mano, ma vi divertite troppo con i distinguo


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> I mariti di diletta e disincantata.


Il marito di Diletta non mi par proprio, Chiara. Almeno, da quello che ho letto... altro che zerbino.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tuba ma i traditori sono tutti cosi',dovresti saperlo bene no???non solo Lothar...


Ma se tu non avessi il terrore di essere beccato non credo andresti a scopare in motel sperduti, o no ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il marito di Diletta non mi par proprio, Chiara. Almeno, da quello che ho letto... altro che zerbino.


Non so. Diletta Continua a ripetere che deve rigar dritto altrimenti sa cosa gli aspetta.

Tu come la Vei sta cosa?

Ps. Che poi lei sia in grado di mettere in atto le minacce è un'altra faccenda.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se tu non avessi il terrore di essere beccato non credo andresti a scopare in motel sperduti, o no ?


pèrche'conosci traditori che non hanno fifa?


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pèrche'conosci traditori che non hanno fifa?


saresti molto grato a tua moglie se ella ti perdonasse graziandoti?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pèrche'conosci traditori che non hanno fifa?


Aaahh scusa allora, credevo stessi dicendo il contrario :up:

Certo che hanno fifa, hanno fifa perché se li beccano si aspettano di dover pagare le conseguenze del loro gesto. Chi viene beccato, in genere, e ripeto, in genere, si aspetta la punizione al suo misfatto, il perdono è solo sperato.

E' come se la punizione, nella sua testa, fosse dovuta e lecita, mentre il perdono sia solo qualcosa nella quale sperare. E quando quest'ultimo invece arriva, non ci sono cazzi, il sollievo, il pentimento, il sentirsi merdine per aver fatto qualcosa che non andava, mette l'altro in una posizione di superiorità.

Mi meritavo un calcio in culo, mi hai dato una carezza invece. Che merda d'uomo che sono.......e poi, da questa considerazione, si aprono mille miliardi di scenari......


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so. Diletta Continua a ripetere che deve rigar dritto altrimenti sa cosa gli aspetta.
> 
> Tu come la Vei sta cosa?
> 
> Ps. Che poi lei sia in grado di mettere in atto le minacce è un'altra faccenda.



Tra quello che dice lei e la sensazione che ho io leggendola ci passa un bel po'
ma può essere una sensazione sbagliata



p.s. Nel dubbio aspetto JB :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so. Diletta Continua a ripetere che *deve rigar dritto altrimenti sa cosa gli aspetta.
> *
> Tu come la Vei sta cosa?
> 
> Ps. Che poi lei sia in grado di mettere in atto le minacce è un'altra faccenda.


ma quello è il minimo sindacale, mica è essere in una posizione inferiore. E capirai che vendetta, dover dire a tuo marito, dopo tanti anni, una roba del genere... che tra l'altro usualmente si dice ai bambini.
Vabbè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aaahh scusa allora, credevo stessi dicendo il contrario :up:
> 
> Certo che hanno fifa, hanno fifa perché se li beccano si aspettano di dover pagare le conseguenze del loro gesto. Chi viene beccato, in genere, e ripeto, in genere, si aspetta la punizione al suo misfatto, il perdono è solo sperato.
> 
> ...


Dimentichi il principio per cui ciò che abbiamo esperito una volta, diventa strada conosciuta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quello è il minimo sindacale, mica è essere in una posizione inferiore. E capirai che vendetta, dover dire a tuo marito, dopo tanti anni, una roba del genere... che tra l'altro usualmente si dice ai bambini.
> Vabbè.


Ma mica é quella la vendetta. Dire una roba del genere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> saresti molto grato a tua moglie se ella ti perdonasse graziandoti?


secondo me si bacerebbe i gomiti già all'esserne uscito vivo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tra quello che dice lei e la sensazione che ho io leggendola ci passa un bel po'
> ma può essere una sensazione sbagliata
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti. Non metto lingua. Parlo sempre per quello che leggo considerando che tutti siano in buona fede.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma mica é quella la vendetta. Dire una roba del genere.


Infatti.
La vendetta si premedita sempre.
Per quello non può essere vendetta il fatto che il traditore si senta una merda, qualora si senta una merda.
Perchè poi, se non si è sentito una merda prima, difficile che ci si senta dopo, secondo me.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dimentichi il principio per cui ciò che abbiamo esperito una volta, diventa strada conosciuta.


Spiega meglio


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aaahh scusa allora, credevo stessi dicendo il contrario :up:
> 
> Certo che hanno fifa, hanno fifa perché se li beccano si aspettano di dover pagare le conseguenze del loro gesto. Chi viene beccato, in genere, e ripeto, in genere, si aspetta la punizione al suo misfatto, il perdono è solo sperato.
> 
> ...


si capito male
vuoi sapere una cosa x dirti quanto sono contorto??io temo una cosa sola se beccato...diventare il piu'grande alce del paese,perche'mia moglie si vendicherebbe in un amen,altro che disperso o danny:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti.
> La vendetta si premedita sempre.
> Per quello non può essere vendetta il fatto che il traditore si senta una merda, qualora si senta una merda.
> Perchè poi, se non si è sentito una merda prima, difficile che ci si senta dopo, secondo me.


O Sbri, ho definito Sublime Vendetta la conseguenza di una certa azione. Intendevo dire che il colpevole paga in un modo più sottile, ma comunque paga. Anche se non era nostra intenzione riscuotere nulla.


----------



## Hellseven (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aridaje. Giuro che è l'ultima volta che lo scrivo perché a questo punto credo che m'avete messo su scherzi a parte e fra poco esce qualcuno con la telecamera.
> 
> Io non ho detto che colui che perdona, agisce con lo scopo di vendicarsi.
> 
> ...


Vero.
E in un perdonato mediamente "umano" e non refrattario ad ogni analisi di coscienza ingenera anche sensi di colpa non indifferenti.
Che un'elargitrice di perdono intelligente o furba o scafata ben saprà poi utilizzare nella futura gestione del rapporto, usando tale senso di colpa come l'amazzone usa il morso del cavallo
E' da dire che il perdonato non deve destare alcuna simpatia perché è stato artefice del suo successivo destino di subalterno psicologico e morale dell'elargitrice di perdono.


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vero.
> E in un perdonato mediamente "umano" e non refrattario ad ogni analisi di coscienza ingenera anche sensi di colpa non indifferenti.
> Che un'elargitrice di perdono intelligente o furba o scafata ben saprà poi utilizzare nella futura gestione del rapporto, *usando tale senso di colpa come l'amazzone usa il morso del cavallo*
> E' da dire che il perdonato non deve destare alcuna simpatia perché è stato artefice del suo successivo destino di subalterno psicologico e morale dell'elargitrice di perdono.


per fare cosa?
qui parliamo di un mondo tra il falso ed il subdolo che non so davvero quale preferire


----------



## Hellseven (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per fare cosa?
> qui parliamo di un mondo tra il falso ed il subdolo che non so davvero quale preferire


Per assumere una gestione assoluta del rapporto di coppia.
Si, purtroppo la realtà non è mai rosa e fiori e quadri di Monet ....


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Vero.
> E in un perdonato mediamente "umano" e non refrattario ad ogni analisi di coscienza ingenera anche sensi di colpa non indifferenti.
> Che un'elargitrice di perdono intelligente o furba o scafata ben saprà poi utilizzare nella futura gestione del rapporto, usando tale senso di colpa come l'amazzone usa il morso del cavallo
> E' da dire che il perdonato non deve destare alcuna simpatia perché è stato artefice del suo successivo destino di subalterno psicologico e morale dell'elargitrice di perdono.


Ma io ci credo nel perdono nel senso più nobile del termine. Sono convinto di questo.

E' però un'azione che, volente o nolente e a prescindere dalla genuinità del nostro gesto, se a riceverla è un mediamente umano, come hai detto tu, genera il più delle volte determinati sentimenti tra i quali il più comune è proprio il senso di colpa.

Da qui la mia definizione di Sublime Vendetta.


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per assumere una gestione assoluta del rapporto di coppia.
> Si, purtroppo la realtà non è mai rosa e fiori e quadri di Monet ....


neanche un incubo alla goya


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si capito male
> *vuoi sapere una cosa x dirti quanto sono contorto??io temo una cosa sola se beccato...diventare il piu'grande alce del paese,perche'mia moglie si vendicherebbe in un amen*,altro che disperso o danny:mrgreen:


e se ti avesse già beccato e la vendetta fosse già partita?


----------



## Hellseven (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> neanche un incubo alla goya


però di sicuro *anche* un Urlo alla Munch


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

Uno degli insegnamenti più rivoluzionari di Gesù Cristo, è stato: Perdona il tuo nemico.

E' un insegnamento eccezionale perché è lontano dalla nostra natura, che invece sposa molto meglio il famoso Occhio per occhio.


----------



## Hellseven (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno degli insegnamenti più rivoluzionari di Gesù Cristo, è stato: Perdona il tuo nemico.
> 
> E' un insegnamento eccezionale perché è lontano dalla nostra natura, che invece sposa molto meglio il famoso Occhio per occhio.


Un insegnamento che in qualche modo solo pochi eletti sono riusciti a far proprio, tipo Ghandi o Mandela. seppure partendo da posizioni spirituali diverse.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ho mai perdonato mia moglie.
> Di che devo perdonarla?
> Di avere avuto una storia con un altro oppure di avermi fatto male quando l'ho scoperta?
> 
> ...


Sì, ma tu raccogli l'immondizia altrui e la getti nel cassonetto. Ti lamenti perchè alle riunioni di condominio si litiga e con qualcuno non ci vai più in vacanzo nudo. Ti lamenti anche per la scarsa partecipazione della gente e non si sa che (si presume tutto). Tu non fai testo.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so. Diletta Continua a ripetere che deve rigar dritto altrimenti sa cosa gli aspetta.
> 
> *Tu come la Vei sta cosa?
> *
> Ps. Che poi lei sia in grado di mettere in atto le minacce è un'altra faccenda.


Non so Sbriciolata ma io la vedo come l'ennesima cagata partorita da quel cervello sbreccato.


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2014)

ma...questa cosa del perdono mi sembra molto più complessa...io non credo si possa perdonare in un solo atto. 

Il perdono, per la mia esperienza, è un processo, un attraversare e riattraversare la rabbia trasformandola in energia creativa e non solo distruttiva. E penso sia un atto intimo. Della persona che compie quel percorso. 

Che poi qualcuno ne fruisca io la vedo come una semplice conseguenza. 

Il punto non è tanto nel perdonare o nel ricevere il perdono. Il punto è riuscire a condividere quel passare attraverso i veli della rabbia.
Credo che ricevere un perdono non sia un atto passivo. Ma un'attivazione. 

Quindi faccio fatica a vederci una vendetta, o posizioni di sudditanza. 
Credo che quelle posizioni emergano quando il processo è mirato ad una riaffermazione del sè attraverso l'altro, reciprocamente intendo.

Ma questo secondo me non è perdono. 

Perdonare è pacificare e liberare. Sempre secondo la mia prospettiva

Non è qualcosa che si chiede, e neanche qualcosa che si può dare. 
Non è una merce. E' una strada. Un percorso individuale, che può essere condiviso, ma anche no.
Si sa da dove parte ma non dove finisce. 

Tutte quelle dinamiche di sudditanza, di subalternità...personalmente mi parlano di altro, mi parlano di utilizzo strumentale del potere all'interno della coppia. In modo più o meno consapevole. 

Credo che il perdono non sia un atto di amore...credo sia un atto di egoismo. Egoismo funzionale al raggiungimento di una buona qualità della vita emotiva. Un buono e sano egoismo. Che porta a fare perchè si vuole per se stessi, e a dire quei no che a volte fanno la differenza fra una vita sufficientemente buona e una vita sospesa.

Credo che perdonare sia non abbassare mai la testa di fronte ad un altro, ma al contempo neanche permettere che l'altro la abbassi davanti a me.

Secondo me, eh...


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma...questa cosa del perdono mi sembra molto più complessa...io non credo si possa perdonare in un solo atto.
> 
> Il perdono, per la mia esperienza, è un processo, un attraversare e riattraversare la rabbia trasformandola in energia creativa e non solo distruttiva. E penso sia un atto intimo. Della persona che compie quel percorso.
> 
> ...


bellissimo intervento!


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so. Diletta Continua a ripetere che deve rigar dritto altrimenti sa cosa gli aspetta.
> 
> Tu come la Vei sta cosa?
> 
> Ps. Che poi lei sia in grado di mettere in atto le minacce è un'altra faccenda.


In realtà l'esempio che mi viene in mente è il compagno di MillePensieri.


----------



## zanna (3 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> bellissimo intervento!


Già ... pant pant :bici:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In realtà l'esempio che mi viene in mente è il compagno di MillePensieri.


Vero


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> bellissimo intervento!


ciao

grazie...

ho un libro per te, Nobody..Q, di Wu Ming. Penso che ti piacerebbe molto, se già non l'hai letto.


wolf ha detto:


> Già ... pant pant :bici:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ciao:smile::smile:

...sappi che sto ancora ragionando su quella questione che mi avevi detto, sola o non sola. 
Per ora sono arrivata a sola ma non in solitudine.


----------



## zanna (3 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> grazie...
> 
> ...


Ma ... oiboh ... vedi che a volte


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ma ... oiboh ... vedi che a volte



 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Spiega meglio


che l'esperienza che fai è quella su cui ti basi per il futuro.
Faccio un esempio: ti mangi un kilo di cioccolata e stai così male che ti devono portare all'ospedale d'urgenza, ti rovesciano come un calzino, vedi la morte in faccia per complicazioni impreviste.
Difficilmente mangerai ancora cioccolata, per quanto ti piacesse.
Mangi un kilo di cioccolata e ti viene un bel cagotto, ma in un paio di giorni ti passa: stai a dieta per un mese o due, ma poi, se la cioccolata ti piace molto, la rimangi.


----------



## gas (3 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che l'esperienza che fai è quella su cui ti basi per il futuro.
> Faccio un esempio: ti mangi un kilo di cioccolata e stai così male che ti devono portare all'ospedale d'urgenza, ti rovesciano come un calzino, vedi la morte in faccia per complicazioni impreviste.
> Difficilmente mangerai ancora cioccolata, per quanto ti piacesse.
> Mangi un kilo di cioccolata e ti viene un bel cagotto, ma in un paio di giorni ti passa: stai a dieta per un mese o due, ma poi, se la cioccolata ti piace molto, la rimangi.


----------



## Trinità (3 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma...questa cosa del perdono mi sembra molto più complessa...io non credo si possa perdonare in un solo atto.
> 
> Il perdono, per la mia esperienza, è un processo, un attraversare e riattraversare la rabbia trasformandola in energia creativa e non solo distruttiva. E penso sia un atto intimo. Della persona che compie quel percorso.
> 
> ...


Quindi confermi quanto ho detto in precedenza: il perdono è un atto di egoismo verso se stessi!


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi confermi quanto ho detto in precedenza: il perdono è un atto di egoismo verso se stessi!


esiste l'egoismo verso gli altri?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Uno degli insegnamenti più rivoluzionari di Gesù Cristo, è stato: Perdona il tuo nemico.
> 
> E' un insegnamento eccezionale perché è lontano dalla nostra natura, che invece sposa molto meglio il famoso Occhio per occhio.


No, aspè:
l'insegnamento è leggermente diverso: rimetti a noi i nostri debiti COME noi li rimettiamo ai nostri debitori nella preghiera a Dio,
mentre il comandamento più importante è: AMA il prossimo tuo COME te stesso.
Ovvero: non sei superiore a nessuno; se qualcuno sbaglia, non è inferiore a te, perchè anche tu, ricorda, sei fallibile.
Quindi devi comprendere e perdonare i suoi errori, che potrebbero essere i tuoi.
E viceversa, ovviamente.
Quindi il perdono cristiano azzera tutto, in teoria.
Io non so come si sentisse il figliuol prodigo, ma se si fosse sentito in debito verso suo padre e i suoi fratelli, non avrebbe accettato che per lui si ammazzasse il vitello grasso, al suo ritorno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


>


dimmi


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, aspè:
> l'insegnamento è leggermente diverso: rimetti a noi i nostri debiti COME noi li rimettiamo ai nostri debitori nella preghiera a Dio,
> mentre il comandamento più importante è: AMA il prossimo tuo COME te stesso.
> Ovvero: non sei superiore a nessuno; se qualcuno sbaglia, non è inferiore a te, perchè anche tu, ricorda, sei fallibile.
> ...


:up:


----------



## gas (3 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dimmi


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma...questa cosa del perdono mi sembra molto più complessa...io non credo si possa perdonare in un solo atto.
> 
> Il perdono, per la mia esperienza, è un processo, un attraversare e riattraversare la rabbia trasformandola in energia creativa e non solo distruttiva. E penso sia un atto intimo. Della persona che compie quel percorso.
> 
> ...


ecco, meno male che l'hai spiegato così bene tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


>


:bacio:


----------



## Buscopann (3 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Busco io ti adoro perché il tuo punto di vista è proprio diverso dal mio, ma spesso ci troviamo d'accordo. Non so proprio come sia possibile!
> L'indulgenza verso se stessi è un istinto di sopravvivenza ed è una cosa più comune, dalla mia esperienza, negli uomini che nelle donne. Però, come dicevo, ci sono situazioni e situazioni: c'è chi, come dici tu, è fintamente pentito *e c'è chi invece realizza molto di sé dagli errori che commette...
> *
> :smile:
> ...


Assolutamente sì, ma in tutto ciò a mio parere il perdono è quasi ininfluente. In questo caso è proprio la capacità di imparare dai propri errori che ti rende una persona una migliore. Non il fatto che tu venga o meno perdonato. E neppure il fatto che sia tu stesso a perdonarti. Ci sono ad esempio persone che hanno commesso sbagli dai quali non si sono mai assolte. Ciò non vuol dire che diventano zerbini. Semplicemente sono consapevoli di non avere giustificazioni, ma a un certo punto azzerano tutto e ripartono perché si rendono conto che comunque c'è una vita da vivere. E provano a viverla evitando di commettere gli stessi errori.
Io non sono neppure d'accordo sulla subordinazione quale conseguenza del perdono (come scrive il Tuba). Spesso vedo molta più gente subordinata e zerbinata in attesa di questo benedetto perdono. Poi, una volta perdonate, tornano a fare quello che vogliono. Non è il perdono che ti subordina, ma l'attesa di questo e i primi momenti successivi ad esso. 

Buscopann

PS. Per il resto sappi che ti adoro pure io. Anche se non mi perdoni:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2014)

perdonali perchè non sanno quello che fanno...

ovvero c'è anche il caso in cui chi fa del male non se ne rende pienamente conto, il che potrebbe voler dire che se il traditore afferma che per lui il tradimento è stato una sciocchezza irrilevante, non gli si potrebbe rinfacciare in eterno che invece, per il tradito, no, ma anzi è un fatto gravissimo
o sbaglio?


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> grazie...
> 
> ...


letto... bellissimo, ma grazie lo stesso


----------



## Buscopann (3 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perdonali perchè non sanno quello che fanno...
> 
> ovvero c'è anche il caso in cui chi fa del male non se ne rende pienamente conto, il che potrebbe voler dire che se il traditore afferma che per lui il tradimento è stato una sciocchezza irrilevante, non gli si potrebbe rinfacciare in eterno che invece, per il tradito, no, ma anzi è un fatto gravissimo
> o sbaglio?


Assolutamente sì. 
Ma diventa difficile chiedere le perizie psichiatriche per ogni problema di coppia :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perdonali perchè non sanno quello che fanno...
> 
> ovvero c'è anche il caso in cui chi fa del male non se ne rende pienamente conto, il che potrebbe voler dire che se il traditore afferma che per lui il tradimento è stato una sciocchezza irrilevante, non gli si potrebbe rinfacciare in eterno che invece, per il tradito, no, ma anzi è un fatto gravissimo
> o sbaglio?


Ecco. Arriva free, toma toma cacchia cacchia e apre un altro filone niente male sul quale scornarsi


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> *Ma diventa difficile chiedere le perizie psichiatriche per ogni problema di coppia *:mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann



e noi che ci stiamo a fare qui, scusa?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì, ma in tutto ciò a mio parere il perdono è quasi ininfluente. In questo caso è proprio la capacità di imparare dai propri errori che ti rende una persona una migliore. Non il fatto che tu venga o meno perdonato. E neppure il fatto che sia tu stesso a perdonarti. Ci sono ad esempio persone che hanno commesso sbagli dai quali non si sono mai assolte. Ciò non vuol dire che diventano zerbini. Semplicemente sono consapevoli di non avere giustificazioni, ma a un certo punto azzerano tutto e ripartono perché si rendono conto che comunque c'è una vita da vivere. E provano a viverla evitando di commettere gli stessi errori.
> Io non sono neppure d'accordo sulla subordinazione quale conseguenza del perdono (come scrive il Tuba). Spesso vedo molta più gente subordinata e zerbinata in attesa di questo benedetto perdono. Poi, una volta perdonate, tornano a fare quello che vogliono. Non è il perdono che ti subordina, ma l'attesa di questo e i primi momenti successivi ad esso.
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


Si, tutto molto bello, molto vero e molto profondo. Ma la domanda è sempre la stessa: un fuorilegge all'interno di un'aula di tribunale che aspetta il giudizio della corte, di cosa ha paura ?


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Arriva free, toma toma cacchia cacchia e apre un altro filone niente male sul quale scornarsi



in realtà tiravo acqua al mio mulino: secondo me qualche cornino durante relazioni lunghe ed importanti può capitare, non casca mica il mondo!
però meglio sarebbe: non dire niente di niente e avanti savoia


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si, tutto molto bello, molto vero e molto profondo. Ma la domanda è sempre la stessa: un fuorilegge all'interno di un'aula di tribunale che aspetta la corte, di cosa ha paura ?



del SUO avvocato:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> *perdonali perchè non sanno quello che fanno...*
> 
> ovvero c'è anche il caso in cui chi fa del male non se ne rende pienamente conto, il che potrebbe voler dire che se il traditore afferma che per lui il tradimento è stato una sciocchezza irrilevante, non gli si potrebbe rinfacciare in eterno che invece, per il tradito, no, ma anzi è un fatto gravissimo
> o sbaglio?


ok, ma tutti questi nobili principi etici che fanno riferimento a Gesù valgono per chi si dice cristiano... un ebreo ad esempio, applicherebbe l'occhio per occhio dente per dente... non per niente lapidavano le adultere :sonar:  e temo che in certi paesi musulmani la pratica sia ancora in voga. Ovviamene gli uomini si autoesclusero dalla punizione.


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> perdonali perchè non sanno quello che fanno...
> 
> ovvero c'è anche il caso in cui chi fa del male non se ne rende pienamente conto,* il che potrebbe voler dire che se il traditore afferma che per lui il tradimento è stato una sciocchezza irrilevante, non gli si potrebbe rinfacciare in eterno che invece, per il tradito, no,* ma anzi è un fatto gravissimo
> o sbaglio?


il punto è che il traditore conoscerà il tradito e nel caso saprà fino a che punto fa male , se poi vuol fare lo gnorri è un altro discorso


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> del SUO avvocato:singleeye:


Eddai  Seria.


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ok, ma tutti questi nobili principi etici che fanno riferimento a Gesù valgono per chi si dice cristiano... un ebreo ad esempio, applicherebbe l'occhio per occhio dente per dente... non per niente lapidavano le adultere :sonar:  e temo che in certi paesi musulmani la pratica sia ancora in voga. Ovviamene gli uomini si autoesclusero dalla punizione.



ma infatti abbiamo già stabilito a suo tempo che quelli sono arretrati (per far loro un complimento) e noi no


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti abbiamo già stabilito a suo tempo che quelli sono arretrati (per far loro un complimento) e noi no


ahahahahah lo sapevo... ammettilo, te l'ho servita su un piatto d'argento :mrgreen:


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eddai  Seria.



veramente ero serissima:singleeye:

uomo avvisato...:mrgreen:


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah lo sapevo... ammettilo, te l'ho servita su un piatto d'argento :mrgreen:



grazie caro...posso tenere anche il piatto?


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il punto è che il traditore conoscerà il tradito e nel caso saprà fino a che punto fa male , se poi vuol fare lo gnorri è un altro discorso



così sei troppo estremista, ci sono mille sfumature, per es. l'avventura di una notte da poco sobri non è minimamente paragonabile a una lunga relazione parallela


----------



## Minerva (3 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> così sei troppo estremista, ci sono mille sfumature, per es. l'avventura di una notte da poco sobri non è minimamente paragonabile a una lunga relazione parallela


certo...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

Per me, un delinquente all'interno di un'aula di tribunale ha paura di ricevere la punizione prevista per i suoi reati. E' questa la cosa che teme.

Poi però il giudice novello San Francesco, dopo aver fatto il suo percorso, lo perdona, gli dice: vai e non peccare più.

A me al posto del criminale, almeno la voglia di offrire un caffè al giudice, mi verrebbe.

Ma non far caso a quello che ho scritto, è una stronzata.


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me, un delinquente all'interno di un'aula di tribunale ha paura di ricevere la punizione prevista per i suoi reati. E' questa la cosa che teme.
> 
> Poi però il giudice novello San Francesco, dopo aver fatto il suo percorso, lo perdona, gli dice: vai e non peccare più.
> 
> ...


 nel nostro diritto in effetti esiste il perdono giudiziale, che è un istituto che può essere applicato a discrezione del giudice al minore d'età, sul convincimento che non commetterà più reati (e non per tutti i reati)
in tal modo il reato è estinto

comunque secondo me l'imputato ha spesso timore di ricevere una condanna più alta, perchè lui SA, a differenza di tutti gli altri...


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> nel nostro diritto in effetti esiste il perdono giudiziale, che è un istituto che può essere applicato a discrezione del giudice al minore d'età, sul convincimento che non commetterà più reati (e non per tutti i reati)
> in tal modo il reato è estinto
> 
> *comunque secondo me l'imputato ha spesso timore di ricevere una condanna più alta, perchè lui SA, a differenza di tutti gli altri.*..


Mejo me sento........come dicono a Kinshasa.


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

mmmhhhh .... 

e che punizione è previsto, per chi tradisce ... 

Per me, non calza ... due cose differenti ...

sienne


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mejo me sento........come dicono a Kinshasa.



ma se ci pensi è vero: nel conteggio della pena ci sono molte variabili, quindi solo chi realmente sa come si sono svolti i fatti può sperare che al giudice non venga in mente di applicare aggravanti o addirittura cambiare il titolo del reato (in peggio)

nel tradimento è quasi uguale: più si racconta o più prove si lasciano in giro, più ci si espone alla massima incazzatura, ma chi ha tradito SA, a differenza dell'altro


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e se ti avesse già beccato e la vendetta fosse già partita?



2 anni fa'feci il fesso, e lesse 2 righe di una email...furono urli e graffi x 3 ore..poi si convinse che era una cavolata.

dopo mai piu'successo niente,perche'sicurezza e'altissima.


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> grazie caro...posso tenere anche il piatto?


mi sparigli il servizio


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 2 anni fa'feci il fesso, e lesse 2 righe di una email...furono urli e graffi x 3 ore..poi si convinse che era una cavolata.
> 
> dopo mai piu'successo niente,perche'sicurezza e'altissima.


curiosità... sempre che ti vada di rispondere ovviamente... ma alla lunga non è troppo stressante vivere così? Dover star attenti a mille dettagli... oppure come tante cose della vita diventa routine quotidiana?


----------



## Diletta (3 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il marito di Diletta non mi par proprio, Chiara. Almeno, da quello che ho letto... altro che zerbino.




zerbino no, ma credimi, è ancora lì a leccarsi le ferite...e ben gli stà. :mrgreen:
In ogni caso, so benissimo quello che farò se ne ricombina una delle sue, e lo sa anche lui.
Uomo avvisato...


----------



## Diletta (3 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> curiosità... sempre che ti vada di rispondere ovviamente... ma alla lunga non è troppo stressante vivere così? Dover star attenti a mille dettagli... oppure come tante cose della vita diventa routine quotidiana?


mi sa che sia proprio quello che a Lothar entusiasmi di più: è tutta adrenalina e si vede che lui ne ha bisogno più di un altro...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> curiosità... sempre che ti vada di rispondere ovviamente... ma alla lunga non è troppo stressante vivere così? Dover star attenti a mille dettagli... oppure come tante cose della vita diventa routine quotidiana?[/QUOTE
> 
> Caro Nob,hai ragione..perdo colpi..la prima coglionata e'stata scambiare le sim,x fortuna ho cancellato tutto.la seconda ieri,mia moglie stava x sedersi,in auto,sopra il tel ''segreto'',acceso poi.mi e'venuto un colpo...........


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nobody ha detto:
> 
> 
> > curiosità... sempre che ti vada di rispondere ovviamente... ma alla lunga non è troppo stressante vivere così? Dover star attenti a mille dettagli... oppure come tante cose della vita diventa routine quotidiana?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Nobody (3 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nobody ha detto:
> 
> 
> > curiosità... sempre che ti vada di rispondere ovviamente... ma alla lunga non è troppo stressante vivere così? Dover star attenti a mille dettagli... oppure come tante cose della vita diventa routine quotidiana?
> ...


ahahahah mi ricordi le disavventure dovute a certe pericolosissime distrazioni che ogni tanto mi racconta un amico :smile: un altro buon motivo per non indulgere nel peccato, distratto come sono mi beccherebbero in un paio di giorni


----------



## lolapal (3 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma...questa cosa del perdono mi sembra molto più complessa...io non credo si possa perdonare in un solo atto.
> 
> Il perdono, per la mia esperienza, è un processo, un attraversare e riattraversare la rabbia trasformandola in energia creativa e non solo distruttiva. E penso sia un atto intimo. Della persona che compie quel percorso.
> 
> ...


Avevo preparato un multi quote enorme e poi leggo Ipazia... intervento perfetto! Mi trovi in totale sintonia, cara, e ogni volta che ti leggo mi meraviglio della tua capacità d'analisi che supera di gran lunga la mia... Grazie!:smile:



Trinità ha detto:


> Quindi confermi quanto ho detto in precedenza: il perdono è un atto di egoismo verso se stessi!


Credo di no. Ipazia parla di egoismo sano e quello che subisci tu non lo è... secondo me...:smile:



Buscopann ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì, ma in tutto ciò a mio parere il perdono è quasi ininfluente. In questo caso è proprio la capacità di imparare dai propri errori che ti rende una persona una migliore. Non il fatto che tu venga o meno perdonato. E neppure il fatto che sia tu stesso a perdonarti. Ci sono ad esempio persone che hanno commesso sbagli dai quali non si sono mai assolte. Ciò non vuol dire che diventano zerbini. Semplicemente sono consapevoli di non avere giustificazioni, ma a un certo punto azzerano tutto e ripartono perché si rendono conto che comunque c'è una vita da vivere. E provano a viverla evitando di commettere gli stessi errori.
> Io non sono neppure d'accordo sulla subordinazione quale conseguenza del perdono (come scrive il Tuba). Spesso vedo molta più gente subordinata e zerbinata in attesa di questo benedetto perdono. Poi, una volta perdonate, tornano a fare quello che vogliono. Non è il perdono che ti subordina, ma l'attesa di questo e i primi momenti successivi ad esso.
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


Ti perdono, ti perdono...


----------



## Divì (3 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma...questa cosa del perdono mi sembra molto più complessa...io non credo si possa perdonare in un solo atto. Il perdono, per la mia esperienza, è un processo, un attraversare e riattraversare la rabbia trasformandola in energia creativa e non solo distruttiva. E penso sia un atto intimo. Della persona che compie quel percorso. Che poi qualcuno ne fruisca io la vedo come una semplice conseguenza. Il punto non è tanto nel perdonare o nel ricevere il perdono. Il punto è riuscire a condividere quel passare attraverso i veli della rabbia.Credo che ricevere un perdono non sia un atto passivo. Ma un'attivazione. Quindi faccio fatica a vederci una vendetta, o posizioni di sudditanza. Credo che quelle posizioni emergano quando il processo è mirato ad una riaffermazione del sè attraverso l'altro, reciprocamente intendo.Ma questo secondo me non è perdono. Perdonare è pacificare e liberare. Sempre secondo la mia prospettivaNon è qualcosa che si chiede, e neanche qualcosa che si può dare. Non è una merce. E' una strada. Un percorso individuale, che può essere condiviso, ma anche no.Si sa da dove parte ma non dove finisce. Tutte quelle dinamiche di sudditanza, di subalternità...personalmente mi parlano di altro, mi parlano di utilizzo strumentale del potere all'interno della coppia. In modo più o meno consapevole. Credo che il perdono non sia un atto di amore...credo sia un atto di egoismo. Egoismo funzionale al raggiungimento di una buona qualità della vita emotiva. Un buono e sano egoismo. Che porta a fare perchè si vuole per se stessi, e a dire quei no che a volte fanno la differenza fra una vita sufficientemente buona e una vita sospesa.Credo che perdonare sia non abbassare mai la testa di fronte ad un altro, ma al contempo neanche permettere che l'altro la abbassi davanti a me.Secondo me, eh...


Quoto ogni virgola, approvo e mi riconosco pienamente nell'Ipazia-pensiero .....


----------



## Trinità (3 Luglio 2014)

TRINITA'

Ho letto tutta la discussione riguardo il perdono, soprattutto scaturito dalla mia frase, collegandolo all'egoismo.
Per molti mi sembra di aver capito non è così.
Essendo consapevole del fatto che :
1)aver chiesto scusa innumerevoli volte
2)aver pianto disperatamente
3)aver accettato l'immediato abbandono di mia moglie(è stata con me fino l'altra sera ma non mi ha più considerato presente)
4)aver accettato la sua reazione dove si è appoggiata ad un nostro amico che in precedenza era per me fonte di gelosia
5)aver accettato l'abbandono ora anche fisico
6)aver accettato lei che dice "hai fatto e fai tutto tu"
7)essere cambiato come uomo e come padre
8)essere portato in piazza
9)sentirla contenta di essermi lontana( e questa ragazzi/e fa davvero male)
tutte queste cose siano solo l'inizio del cammino vi chiedo


se il perdono non è un atto di egoismo verso se stessi, è un atto d'amore verso l'altro?
se così fosse quando arriva il momento di dimostrarlo questo, grande amore, non si è in grado di perdonare è forse 
perchè non si ha mai amato l'altro?
Qualcuno di voi a scomodato GESU', a me piace molto parlare di LUI, e che ci crediate o no mi sta salvando....


----------



## sienne (3 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

ti credo, che ti stia salvando ... 

Tua moglie, sembra molto incattivita ... molto piena di astio ... 
Per il perdono, ci vuole che ci si ripulisca da tutto ciò, per vedere cosa c'è ... 
Sinceramente, non lo so ... per come la descrivi, se ci riuscirà ... 
Ci vuole ... un tipo di saggezza, intelligenza umana e tanto amore ... 
Anche se vi era o è amore ... questo passo però, non è da tutti ... 
Dalle ancora del tempo. E dimostra che tieni a lei in quanto rimani solo ... 
E non scegli altro ... di più mi sembra, che ora tu non possa fare ... 


sienne


----------



## Horny (3 Luglio 2014)

mi è venuta in mente una cosa,
questo mediatore ha a che fare con la comunità cattolica?
18 km a piedi per espiare?
quanto conta questa questione della fede nelle vostre decisioni?


----------



## Trinità (3 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti credo, che ti stia salvando ...
> 
> ...


ciao,


GRAZIE di cuore per queste parole, non sai quanto siano di conforto.
Ti prego di seguirmi ancora se puoi, perchè io ho sempre creduto 
e sempre crederò nei miracoli.
Se accadrà vorrò farti partecipe.
GRAZIE!


trinità


----------



## Trinità (3 Luglio 2014)

horby ha detto:


> mi è venuta in mente una cosa,
> questo mediatore ha a che fare con la comunità cattolica?
> 18 km a piedi per espiare?
> quanto conta questa questione della fede nelle vostre decisioni?


Allora ti spiego subito che i 18Km a piedi sono per il fatto che mia moglie mi ha lasciato a piedi.
E' anche vero che quando l'ho chiamata è venuta a prendermi, erano le 2:30 di notte!
Per me la fede è tutto!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Ragazzi che casino, scrivete troppo davvero, non riesco a starvi dietro.
> 
> Non sono più il forumista di una volta.


ecco bravo diglielo un pò!


----------



## Apollonia (3 Luglio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Quoto ogni virgola, approvo e mi riconosco pienamente nell'Ipazia-pensiero .....


Anch'io! 
Ha una capacità di analisi non indifferente! 
Caspita che brava!


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata, lola, divina, apollonia.....


Trinità, secondo c'è da intendersi cosa si intende con la parola egoismo. Quali significati si mettono nel contenitore.

Minerva secondo me ha fatto una domanda bella, esiste egoismo verso gli altri?

Come dice lola io parlavo di un egoismo sano. Quello che mette in condizione di amare se stessi. Prima di tutto e prima di tutti. Aver cura di sè, delle proprie passioni, delle proprie visioni, dei propri sogni. 

Per poterli condividere. Per mettersi nella condizione di non farli discendere da altri.

Quello che fa dire i no che a volte possono letteralmente salvare la vita. 

Parlo dell'egoismo che fa dire sì perchè si vuol dire sì, profondamente sì. 
E non per fare felice qualcun altro questo è uno dei meccanismi da cui scaturisce rabbia e recriminazione.

Parlo dell'egoismo che fa dire no perchè si vuol dire no, profondamente no. 
E non per ferire o per autoaffermarsi attraverso l'altro, questo è uno dei meccanismi da cui nasce il senso di colpa. 

Io non so cosa tu intenda per egoismo. E non ho neanche capito bene la tua idea di perdono. 
Sotto il tuo scrivere, perdonami se sbaglio a cogliere, colgo quel rimarcare quanto tu ti stia sacrificando, quanto tu ti stia immolando per la donna che è tua moglie.

Io per egoismo intendo che quello che si fa lo si fa per se stessi, per crescere e migliorare. E non ci si aspetta niente in cambio. E comunque vada, nessun rimorso e nessun rimpianto.


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> TRINITA'
> 
> Ho letto tutta la discussione riguardo il perdono, soprattutto scaturito dalla mia frase, collegandolo all'egoismo.
> Per molti mi sembra di aver capito non è così.
> ...



Ma tu, tutte le cose che elenchi le hai fatte per il cammino di chi?

Premesso che come donna non condivido minimamente i comportamenti che hai descritto di tua moglie...mi chiedo come puoi tu come padre prima di tutto, e poi come uomo e infine marito, non porti due o tre domande.

Rispetto a te. E a quello che vuoi per te. E rispetto a ciò che vuoi insegnare ai tuoi figli.

Perchè tutta quella roba che stai facendo, se la fai per lei, e non per te stesso...boh...a cosa ti serve? Che significato ha?
Chiedi il perdono e in cambio dai quelle robe lì? 
(che fatte come racconti, a quanto dici, non fanno che farti montare rabbia fra l'altro)

E poi, mica che il perdono è scontato. Lei potrebbe non perdonarti. E' un suo diritto. Non te lo deve il perdono. Nessuno lo deve a nessuno. 

Rispetto a sto' amore di cui tanto si parla, io non me ne intendo, ma senza saper parlare ne scrivere mi verrebbe da dirti, rispetto al grassetto...che l'amore non si dimostra, mai. L'amore si vive. Nel presente. Nel momento in cui accade. Il futuro non è altro che frutto del presente.

Secondo me, eh...


----------



## Trinità (3 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sbriciolata, lola, divina, apollonia.....
> 
> 
> Trinità, secondo c'è da intendersi cosa si intende con la parola egoismo. Quali significati si mettono nel contenitore.
> ...


Quando ho tradito quindi l'ho fatto per me stesso.
Ti posso giurare che sono cresciuto e migliorato molto e ti posso altrettanto giurare che ho un grandissimo rimorso e un grandissimo rimpianto per non essere riuscito a fermarmi.
Si mi sto sacrificando molto per mia moglie, credo che veramente un marito dovrebbe morire per la propria moglie.


                                                  AMORE

                                     La radice di tutti i mali?
                                     L'egoismo.
                                     Il regalo più bello?
                                     Il perdono.
                                     I migliori prafessionisti?
                                     I bambini.


                                                          Madre Teresa


----------



## ipazia (3 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quando ho tradito quindi l'ho fatto per me stesso.
> Ti posso giurare che sono cresciuto e migliorato molto e ti posso altrettanto giurare che ho un grandissimo rimorso e un grandissimo rimpianto per non essere riuscito a fermarmi.
> Si mi sto sacrificando molto per mia moglie, credo che veramente un marito dovrebbe morire per la propria moglie.
> 
> ...


Guarda..non ho dubbi che quando hai tradito l'hai fatto per te stesso ... o volevi fare un favore alla tua amica?:mrgreen::mrgreen:

...a me non devi giurare nulla, ci mancherebbe. Io non amo i giuramenti fra l'altro. E neanche le promesse. 
In generale mi irritano molto invece, perchè sotto sento la richiesta di un qualcosa in cambio.  

Credo che se sei cresciuto sia un bene per te innanzitutto e poi per le persone che vorranno condividere questo con te. 

MA...tutti questi tuoi discorsi su rimorso, sul rimpianto...davvero...io non capisco. 

Capisco molto bene il concetto di sacrificio che stai portando avanti invece, e ne giro a largo nella mia pratica quotidiana. E' un inganno, dalla mia prospettiva. 

Se hai qualcosa per cui redimerti, se così senti, non è certo attraverso il sacrificio. 

Credo ci sia una differenza profonda fra il sacrificarsi, mettendosi lì come un agnello sacrificale che spera nella pietà del suo carnefice o più spesso che neanche si rende conto di avere davanti un carnefice, e l'assumersi la responsabilità piena delle proprie azioni. 

Indagandole, capendone le motivazioni profonde, non per fustigarsi ma per migliorarsi. 

E questo significa anche accettare che l'altro ci possa sfanculare. 

Non mi piacciono gli agnelli sacrificali. Non mi piace il pensiero che gli sta sotto. Sono limiti miei. 

Non mi piace il sacrificio come merce di scambio fra persone. E non mi piace il perdono come regalo. 

E neanche come atto d'amore (che riconduce al sacrificarsi per...). 

E in quelle frasi, tranne che quella sui bambini, non sono d'accordo neanche la Madre. Che spesso apprezzo. 


Perdonami trinità, forse percepisco male...ma tutto questo buonismo, da occhi bassi e testa china...che però sotto pretende e non si capacita di non ottenere...boh...mi lascia stranita.


----------



## disincantata (3 Luglio 2014)

Concordo sul fatto che certi mariti sarebbe opportuno 'morissero' prima non tanto per  le mogli.....vedi a caso Parolisi, Stasi,Luca Delfino, Logli.


----------



## lolapal (3 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quando ho tradito quindi l'ho fatto per me stesso.
> Ti posso giurare che sono cresciuto e migliorato molto e ti posso altrettanto giurare che ho un grandissimo rimorso e un grandissimo rimpianto per non essere riuscito a fermarmi.
> Si mi sto sacrificando molto per mia moglie, credo che veramente un marito dovrebbe morire per la propria moglie.
> 
> ...


Abbinare l'amore al sacrificio e alla morte... c'è qualcosa di distorto in tutto questo...
Trinità io seguirei il consiglio di Ipazia, di cercare e capire cosa ti ha veramente spinto a suo tempo a tradire tua moglie e anche dovresti chiederti perché tua moglie ha reagito così, invece di chiederti perché non reagisce come tu vuoi... quanta delusione c'è sotto, da ambo le parti?


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda..non ho dubbi che quando hai tradito l'hai fatto per te stesso ... o volevi fare un favore alla tua amica?:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...a me non devi giurare nulla, ci mancherebbe. Io non amo i giuramenti fra l'altro. E neanche le promesse.
> In generale mi irritano molto invece, perchè sotto sento la richiesta di un qualcosa in cambio.
> ...


strariquoto! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quando ho tradito quindi l'ho fatto per me stesso.
> *Ti posso giurare che sono cresciuto e migliorato molto *e ti posso altrettanto giurare che ho un grandissimo rimorso e un grandissimo rimpianto per non essere riuscito a fermarmi.
> Si mi sto sacrificando molto per mia moglie, credo che veramente un marito dovrebbe morire per la propria moglie.
> 
> ...


chissà prima, allora.


----------



## danny (4 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Si mi sto sacrificando molto per mia moglie, *credo che veramente un marito dovrebbe morire per la propria moglie.*
> 
> 
> AMORE
> ...




Ma anche no, e che cazzo. 
Meglio vivere.


----------



## Trinità (4 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda..non ho dubbi che quando hai tradito l'hai fatto per te stesso ... o volevi fare un favore alla tua amica?:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...a me non devi giurare nulla, ci mancherebbe. Io non amo i giuramenti fra l'altro. E neanche le promesse.
> In generale mi irritano molto invece, perchè sotto sento la richiesta di un qualcosa in cambio.
> ...


Guarda , guarda che analisi!
Non ti piace il perdono come vendetta.
Non ti piace il perdono come regalo.
Non ti piace il perdono come atto d'amore.

Chi ti ha detto che il mio cammino sia per ottenere il perdono o meglio per pretendere il perdono?
Agnello sacrificale de che?
Certo che ho rimpianto e rimorso per quello che ho fatto, ho detto sì al tradimento è stata una scelta mia e mia soltanto.
Sto pagando!
La testa china e lo sguardo basso lo ha voluto mia moglie quando si è confidata ed ha spiegato la sua versione.
Sono stato giudicato, snobbato , deriso , abbandonato , da molti ma non da tutti.
Ora ho la testa china è vero ma un giorno riavrò la mia dignità di uomo ed allora alzerò lo sguardo consapevole che il perdono E' IL REGALO PIU' BELLO!!!
Le tue analisi mi arrivano profonde , serie , mirate nelle quali mi trovo molto d'accordo , ma sono fredde non percepisco l'abbraccio che mi serve.
Quando scrive SIENNE ogni cosa mi soggiunge come carezza e comprensione mi riempie come una preghiera che dedica a me.
Sono solo non ho parlato con nessuno in questi giorni , ne genitori ne fratelli , quando sono sceso a prendere i nostri bambini l'altra sera non ho nemmeno guardato negl'occhi mia moglie e non sono entrato in casa : mi sento un estraneo.
Mi piace sperare che un giorno mi chiami e mi dica che un po' le manco e che vorrebbe parlarmi.
Non pretendo nessun perdono e non lo ribadirò più, sto solo cercando di capire per quale motivo mia moglie non si accorga che varrebbe la pena di stare accanto a questo marito traditore.
Da principessa diverrebbe la mia regina..............


Vi prego di essere sinceri!


----------



## Buscopann (4 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Guarda , guarda che analisi!
> Non ti piace il perdono come vendetta.
> Non ti piace il perdono come regalo.
> Non ti piace il perdono come atto d'amore.
> ...


Lo siamo stati. No avremmo nessun motivo per non esserlo.
La durezza fa parte del gioco. Non pensare che nessuno capisca la tua sofferenza. Anzi, ne siamo ben consapevoli. Come siamo consapevoli di quella di tua moglie. Per gli abbracci però ci sono gli amici. Noi possiamo solo essere sinceri e cercare di farti riflettere su alcuni argomenti. E' la riflessione e la consapevolezza che ti aiutano a capire. Gli abbracci servono a scaldarti il cuore e sono indispensabili pure quelli, ma per quelli ci sono soprattutto gli amici.

Buscopann


----------



## lolapal (4 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo siamo stati. No avremmo nessun motivo per non esserlo.
> La durezza fa parte del gioco. Non pensare che nessuno capisca la tua sofferenza. Anzi, ne siamo ben consapevoli. Come siamo consapevoli di quella di tua moglie. Per gli abbracci però ci sono gli amici. Noi possiamo solo essere sinceri e cercare di farti riflettere su alcuni argomenti. E' la riflessione e la consapevolezza che ti aiutano a capire. Gli abbracci servono a scaldarti il cuore e sono indispensabili pure quelli, ma per quelli ci sono soprattutto gli amici.
> 
> Buscopann


:inlove:

Quoto! Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio!


----------



## Nobody (4 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo siamo stati. No avremmo nessun motivo per non esserlo.
> La durezza fa parte del gioco. Non pensare che nessuno capisca la tua sofferenza. Anzi, ne siamo ben consapevoli. Come siamo consapevoli di quella di tua moglie. Per gli abbracci però ci sono gli amici. Noi possiamo solo essere sinceri e cercare di farti riflettere su alcuni argomenti. E' la riflessione e la consapevolezza che ti aiutano a capire. Gli abbracci servono a scaldarti il cuore e sono indispensabili pure quelli, ma per quelli ci sono soprattutto gli amici.
> 
> Buscopann


:up:


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Guarda , guarda che analisi!
> Non ti piace il perdono come vendetta.
> Non ti piace il perdono come regalo.
> Non ti piace il perdono come atto d'amore.
> ...


io a ipazia la capisco invece.sinceramente proprio? ok.quando l'hai tradita e sei stato sgammato avresti dovuto capire che le alternative di tua moglie potevano essere tante ma tra le principali 1) ti tengo in casa e ti faccio penare per tutta la vita (mi sa che ha preferito questa ma tu colpo di scena te ne sei andato) 2) ti  tengo in casa,ti faccio penare per un po'ma poi la prendo con ironia ma quando mi sale la carogna divento imprevvedibile 3) ti sfanculo e vado dal avvocato.Essere sfanculati dopo un tradimento non è affatto strano ma così come hai tradito così devi accettare anche questa possibilita senza lagnarsi e piangersi addosso.Io adesso capisco che stai soffrendo ma parlare di sacrificio mi sembra un po'troppo.Stai solo affrontando le conseguenze delle tue azioni.Tua moglie poi la conoscevi prima di sposartela quindi le sue reazioni te le potevi anche aspettare.Visto che il tuo comportamento non porta da nessuna parte cambia comportamento e accetta che non tornerete mai piu come prima perché questa è la realtà


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Guarda , guarda che analisi!
> Non ti piace il perdono come vendetta.
> Non ti piace il perdono come regalo.
> Non ti piace il perdono come atto d'amore.
> ...


Trinità. Te l'ho già scritto. Il perdono per me è un processo, non un atto unico. E' attraversare i veli della rabbia. 
La mia vita mi ha insegnato che quei veli o li attraverso perchè voglio o non li attraverso. Perchè voglio IO. Per niente e nessuno che non sia IO.

Penso che amore, perdono..siano parole abusate..e spesso nascondano dinamiche di potere. Nella coppia.

E no. Non mi piacciono le dinamiche di potere. 

Non mi piace che qualcuno metta la sua felicità nelle mani di qualcun altro. Trovo sia un comportamento molto rischioso e vischioso anche.

Non mi piacciono i rimorsi e i rimpianti. Penso che vivere quelle emozioni significhi che le scelte fatte non fossero pienamente volute. 
Però queste sono ipotesi. Io non sento, rispetto alla mia vita nè rimpianti nè rimorsi. Ho fatto le mie scelte. 

Sono emozioni che non capisco perchè a che io mi ricordi non le ho mai sperimentate. Ho imparato dai miei errori. E sono sempre stata grata di averli fatti perchè mi portano a quella che sono. 

Di base, come donna, non chiederei mai ad un uomo di abbassare gli occhi. Non lo chiederei mai a nessuno.

Il problema non è che l'altro abbassi gli occhi, il problema è se io riesco o meno a guardarci in quegli occhi. Se non riesco a farlo, trovo inutile umiliare. Se non riesco, ho un problema da affrontare. Prima con me e poi con l'altro.

Sono per lo scontro diretto io. Se qualcosa c'è da dire, si dica. Se ti devo tirare un pugno miro alla faccia. Niente sconti. E non ne voglio.

Il fatto che tu faccia dipenderere la tua dignità dalle azioni di qualcun altro...cosa vuoi che ti dica?
Non lo capisco e non lo condivido.

Ma la vita è tua. Io non ti voglio convincere di niente. Esprimo il mio pensiero. 
Quello sì te lo regalo. Fanne quello che vuoi. Non mi riguarda. E' tuo. 

Gli abbracci invece non li regalo. Gli abbracci sono cose preziose, le carezze anche. E neanche li chiedo. 
E' un mio limite.

Ma un abbraccio non lo regalo a nessuno. 
L'abbraccio per me è il frutto di una vicinanza, di una intimità. E' un atto di fiducia profonda abbracciare e lasciarsi abbracciare. 
E la fiducia non è un dono. E' un percorso, un altro. 

E fra l'altro in questo momento della mia vita, gli uomini con gli occhi bassi mi fanno abbastanza innervosire. Sicuramente nella freddezza che senti è emersa questa mia parte. 

Io in te percepisco quello che ti ho scritto. Se così non è, meglio, non ti sembra? ho sbagliato e non è un problema chiederti scusa. però prova a rileggerti il grassettato.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo siamo stati. No avremmo nessun motivo per non esserlo.
> La durezza fa parte del gioco. Non pensare che nessuno capisca la tua sofferenza. Anzi, ne siamo ben consapevoli. Come siamo consapevoli di quella di tua moglie. Per gli abbracci però ci sono gli amici. Noi possiamo solo essere sinceri e cercare di farti riflettere su alcuni argomenti. E' la riflessione e la consapevolezza che ti aiutano a capire. Gli abbracci servono a scaldarti il cuore e sono indispensabili pure quelli, ma per quelli ci sono soprattutto gli amici.
> 
> Buscopann


bella.


----------



## Trinità (4 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> io a ipazia la capisco invece.sinceramente proprio? ok.quando l'hai tradita e sei stato sgammato avresti dovuto capire che le alternative di tua moglie potevano essere tante ma tra le principali 1) ti tengo in casa e ti faccio penare per tutta la vita (mi sa che ha preferito questa ma tu colpo di scena te ne sei andato) 2) ti  tengo in casa,ti faccio penare per un po'ma poi la prendo con ironia ma quando mi sale la carogna divento imprevvedibile 3) ti sfanculo e vado dal avvocato.Essere sfanculati dopo un tradimento non è affatto strano ma così come hai tradito così devi accettare anche questa possibilita senza lagnarsi e piangersi addosso.Io adesso capisco che stai soffrendo ma parlare di sacrificio mi sembra un po'troppo.Stai solo affrontando le conseguenze delle tue azioni.Tua moglie poi la conoscevi prima di sposartela quindi le sue reazioni te le potevi anche aspettare.Visto che il tuo comportamento non porta da nessuna parte cambia comportamento e accetta che non tornerete mai piu come prima perché questa è la realtà


Non sei obiettiva!
Hai nominato solo le alternative distruttive" TRA LE PRINCIPALI "
Ma fammi il piacere ho tradito sicuro ma al matrimonio si può dare un alternativa di pace!
Per conoscere una persona ci devi aver mangiato 2QUINTALI di sale , CRIBBIO!
Avvocati, mi nomini gli avvocati quando mia moglie sa che le lascio tutto di tutto soldi, proprietà, tutto!
L'attività non posso perchè con i tempi che corrono è più un debito che altro e comunque lei non è in grado di gestirla da sola.( fino poco tempo fa ha fatto moltissimo, sempre la ringrazierò)Se mi dicesse la gestisco io le direi accomodati senza problemi. Non sono interessato ai beni materiali il valore l'ho sempre dato ad altre cose.
Lo davo al matrimonio ma purtroppo sono caduto e non riesco a rialzarmi.
Ci sarebbe una persona che potrebbe aiutarmi ma credo abbia deciso che non ne vale la pena.
Il mio pentimento spero che serva a tutti quelli che vorranno leggere questa storia.
Del mio tradimento non aveva ne ha nessuna prova.
Io le prove le avevo di qualcosa di strano ma ho ritenuto di rendere a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.


----------



## Trinità (4 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Trinità. Te l'ho già scritto. Il perdono per me è un processo, non un atto unico. E' attraversare i veli della rabbia.
> La mia vita mi ha insegnato che quei veli o li attraverso perchè voglio o non li attraverso. Perchè voglio IO. Per niente e nessuno che non sia IO.
> 
> Penso che amore, perdono..siano parole abusate..e spesso nascondano dinamiche di potere. Nella coppia.
> ...


Ti ringrazio vivamenta per la tua sincerità.
Voglio essere altrettanto sincero nel dirti che forse non sono ancora pronto per capire alcuni tuoi pensieri, me lo devi concedere.
Non preoccuparti che di tutto quello che dite cerco di trarre insegnamento, e assolutamente non ti devi scusare di nulla anzi sono io che ti ho dato l'impressione di essermi scaldato ma non è così.
Se mi conoscessi (cosa che non avverrà) sicuramente non ti farei innervosire ma bensì ti farei sorridere.
Ciao e Grazie.

P.S. Ho riletto il grassetto e ti specifico che un regalo non si ottiene ma si riceve.
       Non voglio ottenere nessun perdono , a me piacerebbe moltissimo riceverlo.


----------



## ipazia (4 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio vivamenta per la tua sincerità.
> Voglio essere altrettanto sincero nel dirti che forse non sono ancora pronto per capire alcuni tuoi pensieri, me lo devi concedere.
> Non preoccuparti che di tutto quello che dite cerco di trarre insegnamento, e assolutamente non ti devi scusare di nulla anzi sono io che ti ho dato l'impressione di essermi scaldato ma non è così.
> Se mi conoscessi (cosa che non avverrà) sicuramente non ti farei innervosire ma bensì ti farei sorridere.
> ...


E perchè mi ringrazi? Sono sincera per me. Scrivo per me. La tua storia mi ha colpita perchè solleva cose mie. 

Non mi hai dato l'impressione di esserti scaldato. Anzi, penso che tu non sia una persona che si scalda. Credo che tu segua altri percorsi rispetto alla rabbia. Ma li conoscerai sicuramente meglio tu di me, sono i tuoi.

Io mi scaldo. spesso. E' la mia tipologia di aggressività. Che conosco molto bene. Anche se non ancora del tutto.

Gli uomini che abbassano gli occhi mi hanno intenerita per un sacco di tempo. E mi facevano anche sorridere. Teneramente. 

Ora no. Non mi fanno nè intenerire nè sorridere. Quando non mi faranno neanche più innervosire, per usare un eufemismo, sarò libera. 

....un regalo non si chiede e non si attende. Non si modificano i propri comportamenti per averlo. 
E' una sorpresa che accade, per scelta dell'altro. E non comporta nessuna modificazione comportamentale.

Sempre miei pensieri..regali gratis


----------



## lolapal (4 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè mi ringrazi? Sono sincera per me. Scrivo per me. La tua storia mi ha colpita perchè solleva cose mie.
> 
> Non mi hai dato l'impressione di esserti scaldato. Anzi, penso che tu non sia una persona che si scalda. Credo che tu segua altri percorsi rispetto alla rabbia. Ma li conoscerai sicuramente meglio tu di me, sono i tuoi.
> 
> ...


O un uomo che quando ti siedi, si siede con te aspettando che ti rialzi da sola...


----------



## Eratò (4 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non sei obiettiva!
> Hai nominato solo le alternative distruttive" TRA LE PRINCIPALI "
> *Ma fammi il piacere ho tradito sicuro ma al matrimonio si può dare un alternativa di pace!*
> Per conoscere una persona ci devi aver mangiato 2QUINTALI di sale , CRIBBIO!
> ...


Trinità io sono stata tradita nel peggiore dei modi e l'alternativa di pace l'ho data fidati.È passato un anno, non ho cercato confidenti escludendo il forum, ho razionalizzato, ho accettato(anche se a volte quando ci penso mi sale la carogna che poi mi passa) ma al mio di matrimonio una possibilita l'ho data.Volevi sincerità ed io sinceramente ti dico cosa potrebbe pensare tua moglie visto che a 1 anno
dal tradimento è ancora arrabbiata nera.Non ho parlato di soldi e mantenimenti ma ti dico che potrebbe essere che tua moglie non voglia darti una possibilita in base a ciò che racconti.Detto questo ti saluto e ti auguro buone cose.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Trinità io sono stata tradita nel peggiore dei modi e l'alternativa di pace l'ho data fidati.È passato un anno, non ho cercato confidenti escludendo il forum, ho razionalizzato, ho accettato(anche se a volte quando ci penso mi sale la carogna che poi mi passa) ma al mio di matrimonio una possibilita l'ho data.Volevi sincerità ed io sinceramente ti dico cosa potrebbe pensare tua moglie visto che a 1 anno
> dal tradimento è ancora arrabbiata nera.Non ho parlato di soldi e mantenimenti ma ti dico che potrebbe essere che tua moglie non voglia darti una possibilita in base a ciò che racconti.Detto questo ti saluto e ti auguro buone cose.


Perchè a dirla tuta, dopo la Trinità vien el Corpus Domini, el sacratissimo cuore di Gesù, el santissimo cuore di Maria...

Ecc..ecc....ecc....


----------



## Trinità (4 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Trinità io sono stata tradita nel peggiore dei modi e l'alternativa di pace l'ho data fidati.È passato un anno, non ho cercato confidenti escludendo il forum, ho razionalizzato, ho accettato(anche se a volte quando ci penso mi sale la carogna che poi mi passa) ma al mio di matrimonio una possibilita l'ho data.Volevi sincerità ed io sinceramente ti dico cosa potrebbe pensare tua moglie visto che a 1 anno
> dal tradimento è ancora arrabbiata nera.Non ho parlato di soldi e mantenimenti ma ti dico che potrebbe essere che tua moglie non voglia darti una possibilita in base a ciò che racconti.Detto questo ti saluto e ti auguro buone cose.


Ho letto la tua storia e non capisco come il tradimento sia una sola parola dai mille e più volti.
Confido che mia moglie fa bene a non darmi una possibilità. Ma anch'io come Te ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
Grazie ai miei figli faccio un passo alla volta.Ciao e buone cose pure a Te


----------



## sienne (5 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

c'è un fattore, di non poca importanza, sul quale, forse qualche riflessione si dovrebbe fare. 
L'opinione degli altri. Lei ha raccontato tutto per graffiarti, per farti fare una brutta figura. 
In gran parte sembra che ci sia riuscita. Ma questa gente avrà anche espresso delle opinioni,
e forse detto che, un tradimento non va perdonato ... o che un uomo traditore è meglio perdere ecc. 
Se per lei è anche importante l'immagine e di cosa pensano gli altri ... non ha provato 
a fare terra bruciato solo attorno a te, ma anche attorno a se stessa. Nel senso, che è 
condizionata dalle opinioni degli altri ... e forse, non corrisponde neanche con ciò che vorrebbe ... 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (5 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è un fattore, di non poca importanza, sul quale, forse qualche riflessione si dovrebbe fare.
> L'opinione degli altri. Lei ha raccontato tutto per graffiarti, per farti fare una brutta figura.
> ...


Ciao,


conoscendola,l'opinione degl'altri non la sfiora nemmeno almeno credo e comunque in generale 
le persone le hanno detto che dare una possibilità a suo marito sarebbe la cosa giusta.
Ho come l'impressione che abbia sommato tutti i torti subiti che ho causato io e il tradimento sia
stata la famosa goccia.
E questo ci può stare.
Probabilmente già più volte mi aveva perdonato per dei miei comportamenti sbagliati.
Mi rimproverava dei fatti accaduti 20 anni fa(stupidaggini) , non ha mai dimenticato, ha sempre sommato.
In questa vita insieme ho il diritto di recriminare qualcosa anch'io?
Ho bisogno di pensare di non essere un uomo sbagliato al 100%.
Ho bisogno di parlare, ne ho estremo bisogno.
Ti ringrazio sienne di leggermi, non lo dimentidìcherò mai.
Io a questa cosa del virtuale non credo, forse per il modo in cui sono cresciuto.
Ho voglia di credere che ci sia una nuova alba, una luce in fondo al tunnel, ho la speranza che questo accada.



trinità


----------



## disincantata (5 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> conoscendola,l'opinione degl'altri non la sfiora nemmeno almeno credo e comunque in generale
> ...




penso anch'io che tua moglie abbia deciso che il bicchiere era ormai colmo.

non si dimenticano certe cise sbagliate che magari hanno condizionato.la vita e la famiglia.

Per cose diverse, completamente diverse, mi ricordi mio marito.

Pero' lui non pretende. Sa di essere in torto e gia" da prima del tradimento.

Tutto quello che ottiene da me e' manna dal cielo.

Certo che tua mogli era gia' satura. Non e' facile accettare  certe cose.

sta a te, al tuo comportamenyo verso di lei farti di nuovo apprezzare.

Sinceramente la capisco.


----------



## Trinità (5 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Trinità ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao,
> ...


La capisco anch'io!
Ma se avessi la possibilità e mi stesse accanto sono sicuro che non se ne pentirebbe.
Sono stato io ad allontanarmi perchè avevo l'impressione di darle fastidio non pretendo proprio nulla.
Sono qui a parlare con voi proprio per questo perchè a lei non dico più nulla.
Avrei voglia di starle accanto ma sono qua solo con me stesso e non faccio altro che colpevolizzarmi.
Pago, sto pagando


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> La capisco anch'io!
> Ma se avessi la possibilità e mi stesse accanto sono sicuro che non se ne pentirebbe.
> Sono stato io ad allontanarmi perchè avevo l'impressione di darle fastidio non pretendo proprio nulla.
> Sono qui a parlare con voi proprio per questo perchè a lei non dico più nulla.
> ...


Hai voglia, ho pagato ratealmente per 3 anni io. Comunque chi vuole mollare lo fa subito, non ci rimugina sopra a vita.


----------



## Trinità (7 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai voglia, ho pagato ratealmente per 3 anni io. Comunque chi vuole mollare lo fa subito, non ci rimugina sopra a vita.


Spiegati meglio per favore.Grazie


----------



## Innominata (13 Luglio 2014)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai voglia, ho pagato ratealmente per 3 anni io. Comunque chi vuole mollare lo fa subito, non ci rimugina sopra a vita.


Kid, anch'io vorrei piu' parole su questo. Cosa vuoi dire? perche' sto vivendo per procura la storia crudissima di un tradimento in cui lui se nr e' andato di casa da un anno, senza piu' dare conto di sema dicendo che voleva tempo',  6stando con un'altra di cui solo ora comincia a dire alla legittima (con cui ha bimba piccolissima, due anni) che ci sta bene, ma con cui non sa se passera' il resto del suo tempo. La separazione legale sembra turbarlo, ma il suo atteggiamento di "rimuginazione" e' estenuante e rasenta la crudelta'...


----------



## spleen (13 Luglio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Kid, anch'io vorrei piu' parole su questo. Cosa vuoi dire? perche' sto vivendo per procura la storia crudissima di un tradimento in cui lui se nr e' andato di casa da un anno, senza piu' dare conto di sema dicendo che voleva tempo',  6stando con un'altra di cui solo ora comincia a dire alla legittima (con cui ha bimba piccolissima, due anni) che ci sta bene, ma con cui non sa se passera' il resto del suo tempo. La separazione legale sembra turbarlo, ma il suo atteggiamento di "rimuginazione" e' estenuante e rasenta la crudelta'...


Ci cascano sempre... cosa c'è da rimurginare? cosa c'è da capire? Così sti tizi restano comodamente seduti su 2 o 3 sedie.  Io uno così non lo vorrei e basta, anche se gli volessi bene, che cavolo di esempio dà a sua figlia? Un sussulto di dignità cavolo! La figlia crescerà meglio se sua madre sarà sola e serena.


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci cascano sempre... cosa c'è da rimurginare? cosa c'è da capire? Così sti tizi restano comodamente seduti su 2 o 3 sedie.  Io uno così non lo vorrei e basta, anche se gli volessi bene, che cavolo di esempio dà a sua figlia? Un sussulto di dignità cavolo! La figlia crescerà meglio se sua madre sarà sola e serena.


La figlia crescerà meglio con una famiglia unita e recuperata.
Io non so se mia moglie sta rimuginando ma ho l'impressione che alcuni dubbi ce li abbia.
Credo che il modo migliore per chiarirli sarebbe prender per mano il proprio marito, traditore e provare insieme a
ripartire,lasciando alle spalle il passato e godendosi il nuovo marito.
Penso che nella testa di un tradito questa cosa sia difficilissima.
Credo nell'impossibile piuttosto che nell'improbabile.
Ciao


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> La figlia crescerà meglio con una famiglia unita e recuperata.
> Io non so se mia moglie sta rimuginando ma ho l'impressione che alcuni dubbi ce li abbia.
> Credo che il modo migliore per chiarirli sarebbe prender per mano il proprio marito, traditore e provare insieme a
> ripartire,lasciando alle spalle il passato e godendosi il nuovo marito.
> ...


io sono dalla tua parte

in bocca al lupo


----------



## sienne (13 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

i figli crescono bene, solo in un ambiente il più sereno possibile. 
L'altro giorno la figlia di una mia vicina di case di montagna, 
che ora ha 20 anni, sa che io so, parlando mi disse ... che odia la madre. 
La odia (parola sua), perché l'ha fatta vivere in casa con certe tensioni ... 

Non partiamo da quello che pensiamo noi ... guardiamo l'insieme ... 
Se non siamo capaci a vivere serenamente perché ci brucia troppo,
meglio andarsene ... 


sienne


----------



## spleen (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> La figlia crescerà meglio con una famiglia unita e recuperata.
> Io non so se mia moglie sta rimuginando ma ho l'impressione che alcuni dubbi ce li abbia.
> Credo che il modo migliore per chiarirli sarebbe prender per mano il proprio marito, traditore e provare insieme a
> ripartire,lasciando alle spalle il passato e godendosi il nuovo marito.
> ...


Non stavo parlando della tua situazione, x ognuna è diversa, se hai letto bene il mio messaggio non era per te, d'altronde non mi sembra che tu ti stia sollazzando mentre tua moglie aspetta fiduciosa che tu ti redima e ritorni da lei.
Tutti speriamo per il bene della famiglia, che sia unita pacificata etc ma un conto sono le nostre speranze, un'altra cosa è la dura realtà dell'egoismo e della spietatezza di certi individui, affrancarsi, liberarsi di loro è un servizio che dobbiamo a noi stessi, e talvolta credimi anche ai nostri figli.
Anch'io ti auguro di recuperare con tua moglie.


----------



## Innominata (13 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci cascano sempre... cosa c'è da rimurginare? cosa c'è da capire? Così sti tizi restano comodamente seduti su 2 o 3 sedie.  Io uno così non lo vorrei e basta, anche se gli volessi bene, che cavolo di esempio dà a sua figlia? Un sussulto di dignità cavolo! La figlia crescerà meglio se sua madre sarà sola e serena.


La bimba e ' piccola, e se da un punto di vista cognitivo certo non elabora, non e' possibile che non le passino "per diffusione" certe atmosfere. Lui vorrebbe allestire la scenetta della famigliola serena per amore della figlia, facendo sentire in colpa la madre che certo non gli nega il tempo da genitore, ma non riesce a condividerlo stando tutti e tre insieme ogni tanto, come lui considera del tutto fattibile e naturale...A me sembra una grave mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di lei, che è attualmente devastata e soffre come una dannata al solo pensiero di dover anche sostenere la parte della famigliola tutta unità che va agli scivoli nel parco insieme. Io dico che così la menzogna passa, l'artificiosità viene percepita "per diffusione" anche se non cognitivamente dalla bimba, che è pure molto sveglia. Forse al momento ognuno dei due separatamente deve dare affettivamente il meglio alla figlia senza collocarsi in un'ambiguità che è comodo sostenere per chi prova un dolore più disinvolto, ha scelto di andare a verificarsi fuori, tiene l'altro a bagnomaria, ma non per chi ancora non si rassegna a fare la fatica di mettere la parola fine. Perché l'altro non la mette. Ma intanto, appunto, fa tutte le sue ampie verifiche esistenziali (......) fuori casa.


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> io sono dalla tua parte
> 
> in bocca al lupo


Clem, io ti ringrazio come sempre ma ti prometto che se il Lupo m'ingoia mi fermo
di traverso e lo strozzo.....
ciao


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> i figli crescono bene, solo in un ambiente il più sereno possibile.
> L'altro giorno la figlia di una mia vicina di case di montagna,
> ...


Ciao,


sono pienamente d'accordo con Te riguardo all'ambiente sereno
ma credo che non può piovere per sempre, quindi non può bruciare
per sempre.

Ti chiedo, è giusto sperare e credere che difronte ad un ritorno
sarò un uomo nuovo e migliore?
Continuerò a ripeteglielo anche se mi ferisce sempre quando parlo
con lei.
"Credevo che il fuoco fosse spento, ho cercato nella cenere e mi sono bruciato le mani".


trinità


----------



## Innominata (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> La figlia crescerà meglio con una famiglia unita e recuperata.
> Io non so se mia moglie sta rimuginando ma ho l'impressione che alcuni dubbi ce li abbia.
> Credo che il modo migliore per chiarirli sarebbe prender per mano il proprio marito, traditore e provare insieme a
> ripartire,lasciando alle spalle il passato e godendosi il nuovo marito.
> ...


Qui l'abbiamo fatto in tanti, potrebbe anche non essere così difficile. Poi dipende anche da come ti sta nella mano quell'altra mano che prendi. Se fosse immota, molliccia, viscida e inanimata? E poi, secondo te (metto faccina Perché la mia e' proprio una domanda per sapere opinioni) c'è un tempo ragionevole per decidere? So molto bene che il futuro non si può ipotecare, e conosco due divorziati che si sono rimessi insieme a sei anni dalla separazione. Caso limite, in verità. Quanto potrebbe costare dedicare più del dovuto a questo riprendere e tenere per mano, impresa certo eccitante?Perché se comincia a strisciare e a insinuarsi l'ambiguità ci sarà sempre chi pagherà di più, e potrebbe essere un prezzo sproporzionato.
Trinita, non parlo per il tuo caso, ma per quello dolorosissimo della mia giovane amica a cui facevo cenno prima.


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Non stavo parlando della tua situazione, x ognuna è diversa, se hai letto bene il mio messaggio non era per te, d'altronde non mi sembra che tu ti stia sollazzando mentre tua moglie aspetta fiduciosa che tu ti redima e ritorni da lei.
> Tutti speriamo per il bene della famiglia, che sia unita pacificata etc ma un conto sono le nostre speranze, un'altra cosa è la dura realtà dell'egoismo e della spietatezza di certi individui, affrancarsi, liberarsi di loro è un servizio che dobbiamo a noi stessi, e talvolta credimi anche ai nostri figli.
> Anch'io ti auguro di recuperare con tua moglie.


Avevo capito che ti stavi rivolgendo ad innominata , volevo solo ricordarti l'esempio della mia situazione.
Per il resto ho molti dubbi sul compagno d'innominata quindi sono d'accordo con Te. ciao


----------



## Innominata (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Avevo capito che ti stavi rivolgendo ad innominata , volevo solo ricordarti l'esempio della mia situazione.
> Per il resto ho molti dubbi sul compagno d'innominata quindi sono d'accordo con Te. ciao


Che sai del mio compagno:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:?


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Che sai del mio compagno:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:?


Scusa ho sbagliato, non intendevo il tuo compagno , mi riferivo alla storia per la quale chidevi ulteriori consigli
a Kid.
Quindi non so nulla sul tuo compagno.Pardon!!!!!!



Non vi è nessun tempo ragionevole e non ci sarà mai nessuno in grado di definire il tempo per alleggerire il 
dolore, ma voglio ricordarti che c'è più tempo che vita.
Io non spero che mia moglie mi perdoni e si riparta e basta.
Spero in un appiglio che mi permetta di farle conoscere questa persona nuova che sono diventato.
Ripartire con nuovi presupposti e trasformarla da principessa a regina.
Devo smettere di gridarlo,di crederlo,di sperarlo?
Ciao


----------



## Innominata (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Scusa ho sbagliato, non intendevo il tuo compagno , mi riferivo alla storia per la quale chidevi ulteriori consigli
> a Kid.
> Quindi non so nulla sul tuo compagno.Pardon!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Da come parli la tua mano non sembrerebbe avere una presa viscida e inanimata, tutt'altro. Quindi spero davvero con tutto il cuore che tutto riparta, io sono convinta che certi tradimenti possano essere molto strutturanti. Altri no. Ma molti si', se si riempiono di senso e questo senso si vada a coltivare di lena. Tira forte, stringi, mano bollente, non gelata, se c'è bisogno strattona:up:!


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Da come parli la tua mano non sembrerebbe avere una presa viscida e inanimata, tutt'altro. Quindi spero davvero con tutto il cuore che tutto riparta, io sono convinta che certi tradimenti possano essere molto strutturanti. Altri no. Ma molti si', se si riempiono di senso e questo senso si vada a coltivare di lena. Tira forte, stringi, mano bollente, non gelata, se c'è bisogno strattona:up:!


Se vuoi proprio sapere la verità non vedo l'ora di ripartire con mia moglie, non so quanto tempo passerà,
ma se mi offre un appiglio altro che strattoni, la faccio volare........
Spero che abbia il coraggio di provare
Ciao


----------



## disincantata (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Se vuoi proprio sapere chia verità non vedo l'ora di ripartire con mia moglie, non so quanto tempo passerà,
> ma se mi offre un appiglio altro che strattoni, la faccio volare........
> Spero che abbia il coraggio di provare
> Ciao


Tu stai facendo la tua parte per persuaderla  che sarai diverso?

Diverso davvero in senso migliore verso di lei?

Mio marito non trova mai le parole giuste per convincermi. Non parlo di parole sdolcinate o dei ti amo.

Quelle dopo un tradimento irritano persino.


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu stai facendo la tua parte per persuaderla  che sarai diverso?
> 
> Diverso davvero in senso migliore verso di lei?
> 
> ...


Non si tratta di trovare le parole giuste.
E sinceramente non so neppure cosa dovrei fare per persuaderla.
Io vivo solo, cerco di non dipendere in nulla da nessuno , come avrebbe voluto lei, vuole prendersi un automobile e cercarsi un lavoro per essere indipendente.
Ho trasformato mia moglie con questo tradimento. Se mollassi tutto la deluderei, quindi devo trovare la forza per rialzarmi e continuare per lei tutto quello che avevamo cominciato.
In questi giorni mi trovo in difficoltà per un problema di ernia discale alla schiena, ma non chiedo aiuto.
Avevo una moglie tutta per me, l'ho persa e spero che prima o poi si ricordi di me.
Ho come la sensazione che dopo il tradimento abbia preso suo marito , lo abbia buttato nel gabbicesso ed abbia tirato lo sciacquone!
Tutto questo non è servito a lenire i sensi di colpa.
Più tempo passerà e più avrò onorato mia moglie. Merita questo ed altro.....
Spero di avere la mia occasione!
Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2014)

Te lodiamooooo o trinitaaaaaaaaaaaaa per l'immensa tua bontààààààààààà

[video=youtube;zb2ydNYkS64]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb2ydNYkS64[/video]


----------



## disincantata (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non si tratta di trovare le parole giuste.
> E sinceramente non so neppure cosa dovrei fare per persuaderla.
> Io vivo solo, cerco di non dipendere in nulla da nessuno , come avrebbe voluto lei, vuole prendersi un automobile e cercarsi un lavoro per essere indipendente.
> Ho trasformato mia moglie con questo tradimento. Se mollassi tutto la deluderei, quindi devo trovare la forza per rialzarmi e continuare per lei tutto quello che avevamo cominciato.
> ...


Se puoi permettertelo regalale un automobile ed aiutala a cercare un lavoro.
chiamata x sapere come sta.

non c'è niente di male a comunicare che non ti senti bene.

Ti auguro  di farcela. Almeno a rimanere in buoni rapporti.


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te lodiamooooo o trinitaaaaaaaaaaaaa per l'immensa tua bontààààààààààà
> 
> [video=youtube;zb2ydNYkS64]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb2ydNYkS64[/video]


ORA PRO NOBIS!!!!


----------



## ologramma (13 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se puoi permettertelo regalale un automobile ed aiutala a cercare un lavoro.
> chiamata x sapere come sta.
> 
> non c'è niente di male a comunicare che non ti senti bene.
> ...


Cosa che anche tu hai fatto nei confronti di tuo marito, ora che è alla fame lo gratifichi con il perdono, che dico con la compassione, ma che dico come un cameriere, e pur sempre qualcosa.
Certo ha sbagliato pensa a come si vergogna quando sta con voi, non si lamenta e vivrà perennemente nel peccato.


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se puoi permettertelo regalale un automobile ed aiutala a cercare un lavoro.
> chiamata x sapere come sta.
> 
> non c'è niente di male a comunicare che non ti senti bene.
> ...


Grazie per l'augurio, ti chiarisco che non mi accontenterò dei buoni rapporti io desidero amarla più di prima!
Lei dispone come sempre di tutte le nostre finanze, quindi può fare tutto.A me del denaro non è mai interessato nulla.
Fisicamente sto male e l'ho detto in questo forum, ma sul lavoro mi rialzo e vado avanti.
Deve solo guarire mia moglie e poi tutto sarà ancora più bello. Ciao


----------



## disincantata (13 Luglio 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Cosa che anche tu hai fatto nei confronti di tuo marito, ora che è alla fame lo gratifichi con il perdono, che dico con la compassione, ma che dico come un cameriere, e pur sempre qualcosa.
> Certo ha sbagliato pensa a come si vergogna quando sta con voi, non si lamenta e vivrà perennemente nel peccato.


Io non lo gratifico  proprio. Ne lo.ho perdonato. Deve ringraziare il bene che voglio a sua madre.

Ha un tetto mangia e dorme fa le vacanze  si diverte pure con la musica direi che non può chiedere altro. sa di non meritarsi tutto questo. 

Lo sa lo sa.

cucinava anche prima  ed ha sempre fatto la spesa.

È la considerazione che è diversa.

Chi tradisce e la fa franca non può immaginare cosa gli succederebbe.


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non lo gratifico  proprio. Ne lo.ho perdonato. Deve ringraziare il bene che voglio a sua madre.
> 
> Ha un tetto mangia e dorme fa le vacanze  si diverte pure con la musica direi che non può chiedere altro. sa di non meritarsi tutto questo.
> 
> ...


Chi tradisce e non la fa franca PAGAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
Ciao


----------



## ologramma (13 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non lo gratifico  proprio. Ne lo.ho perdonato. Deve ringraziare il bene che voglio a sua madre.
> 
> Ha un tetto mangia e dorme fa le vacanze  si diverte pure con la musica direi che non può chiedere altro. sa di non meritarsi tutto questo.
> 
> ...


*
*L'ultima frase lo so che è riferita a me spero ,come dicono tutti i traditori non scoperto, che non si venga mai a sapere.La prima parte della tua risposta non voleva intendere quello , la mia lo sai voleva essere ironica.
Io volevo solo dire che scoperto il fatto da tutta la famiglia , mi metto nei panni di tuo marito e immagino come possa sentirsi fuori posto e vergognarsi, non potendo dire niente ai suoi cari  e venire non preso in considerazione.
Vedi le cose brutte che succedono nelle famiglie , fanno subito quadrato intorno anche per fatti troppo incresciosi escludendo ammazzamenti vari.
Non infierire , già lo ignori e questa è una grande punizione


----------



## disincantata (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Chi tradisce e non la fa franca PAGAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> Ciao


Mi sembra il minimo. .

Mai abbastanza.


----------



## disincantata (13 Luglio 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> [/B]L'ultima frase con noncha l a so che è riferita a me spero ,come dicono tutti i traditori non scoperto, che non si venga mai a sapere.La prima parte della tua risposta non voleva intendere quello , la mia lo sai voleva essere ironica.
> Io volevo solo dire che scoperto il fatto da tutta la famiglia , mi metto nei panni di tuo marito e immagino come possa sentirsi fuori posto e vergognarsi, non potendo dire niente ai suoi cari  e venire non preso in considerazione.
> Vedi le cose brutte che succedono nelle famiglie , fanno subito quadrato intorno anche per fatti troppo incresciosi escludendo ammazzamenti vari.
> Non infierire , già lo ignori e questa è una grande punizione


Veramente pensavo a chi conosco e tradisce con nonchalance predica bene da consigli ma si guarda bene dal confessare.


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi sembra il minimo. .
> 
> Mai abbastanza.


No! Non sono d'accordo, tutti i debiti hanno un prezzo ed io intendo pagarlo fino in fondo.
Un giorno molto lontano finirò di pagare il mio debito.
Un giorno il mio creditore mi rimetterà il debito..........
Ciao


----------



## disincantata (13 Luglio 2014)

È  molto QUOTE=Trinità;1371728]No! Non sono d'accordo, tutti i debiti hanno un prezzo ed io intendo pagarlo fino in fondo.Un giorno molto lontano finirò di pagare il mio debito.Un giorno il mio creditore mi rimetterà il debito..........Ciao[/QUOTE]Te lo auguro ma a volte la corda si è rotta e si preferisce gettarla.Non credere a chi dice che potrebbe essere meglio dopo.Diverso si. Meglio no. Sempre ci sia un dopo comune. Non di facciata. O convenienza.


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

Non avrò mai un dopo di facciata o di convenienza.
Se ci sarà saprò io dimostrare di essere migliore e di amarla in modo completamente diverso.
Se ci sarà te lo garantisco sarà migliore!!!!
Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non avrò mai un dopo di facciata o di convenienza.
> Se ci sarà saprò io dimostrare di essere migliore e di amarla in modo completamente diverso.
> Se ci sarà te lo garantisco sarà migliore!!!!
> Ciao


Vorrei tanto che tu fossi un troll. Purtroppo la realtà supera la fantasia.
Per me tua moglie ha colto la palla al balzo per scaricare su di te la responsabilità di una separazione che voleva da tempo.
Però se tu non la pensi così e vuoi riconquistarla, fallo!
Agisci!
Cosa aspetti?!


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei tanto che tu fossi un troll. Purtroppo la realtà supera la fantasia.
> Per me tua moglie ha colto la palla al balzo per scaricare su di te la responsabilità di una separazione che voleva da tempo.
> Però se tu non la pensi così e vuoi riconquistarla, fallo!
> Agisci!
> Cosa aspetti?!


Scusa ma puoi spiegarmi cosa intendi per troll?


----------



## Eratò (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Grazie per l'augurio, ti chiarisco che non mi accontenterò dei buoni rapporti io desidero amarla più di prima!
> Lei dispone come sempre di tutte le nostre finanze, quindi può fare tutto.A me del denaro non è mai interessato nulla.
> Fisicamente sto male e l'ho detto in questo forum, ma sul lavoro mi rialzo e vado avanti.
> Deve solo guarire mia moglie e poi tutto sarà ancora più bello. Ciao


Trinità tu mi sembri veramente pentito e un uomo per bene che ha sbagliato.Ti auguro di cuore che tua moglie superi la sua rabbia e torniate insieme per ricostruire.In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Trinità tu mi sembri veramente pentito e un uomo per bene che ha sbagliato.Ti auguro di cuore che tua moglie superi la sua rabbia e torniate insieme per ricostruire.In bocca al lupo.


Grazie di cuore!
Ti faccio tanti complimenti per come scrivi e per il tuo coraggio.
Ho letto nell'altro thread del pugno........... Io queste cose non le capirò mai!!!!!
Ciao.

P.S. Sto Lupo lo strozzo!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Luglio 2014)

Intanto io prenderei quell'amico e gli direi due cosette, se non bastano anche quattro


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Intanto io prenderei quell'amico e gli direi due cosette, se non bastano anche quattro


Il fatto è che essendo complice mi ha fatto passare le uscite e le notti in confidenza dove lei piangeva
dicendo:<< Guarda che per me è come una sorella>>.
Alle volte viene a trovarmi e parla di lavoro futuro poi non si fa più vedere per un po', a volte ho l'impressione che 
mi stiano prendendo per i fondelli.
Questo sarebbe grave in quanto loro hanno sempre detto che le cose non vanno nascoste.
Loro sanno che non reagirò mai in modo deciso, ma a volte avrei voglia di rendere pubblica la storia del cell. nascosto
l'ho detto solo al mediatore famigliare.Io non lo dico ai figli per mettere in cattiva luce la mamma.
Certo il fatto che per primo io ho preso in giro mia moglie.
Ciao


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Il fatto è che essendo complice mi ha fatto passare le uscite e le notti in confidenza dove lei piangeva
> dicendo:<< Guarda che per me è come una sorella>>.
> Alle volte viene a trovarmi e parla di lavoro futuro poi non si fa più vedere per un po', a volte ho l'impressione che
> mi stiano prendendo per i fondelli.
> ...


No infatti ai bambini non devi dire nulla. Ma all'amico dì di levarsi da torno che è solo di intralcio (ma sto qui ce l'ha una famiglia sua?)


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Scusa ma puoi spiegarmi cosa intendi per troll?


Uno che va nel forum della Juve a raccontare com'è brutto condizionare gli arbitri.
Tu racconti cose che fanno apparire tua moglie come una traditrice esperta, mentre tu sei un dilettante e neppure ti rendi conto che lei, con un cellulare segreto, è quanto meno molto molto sospettabile.


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No infatti ai bambini non devi dire nulla. Ma all'amico dì di levarsi da torno che è solo di intralcio (ma sto qui ce l'ha una famiglia sua?)


Per prima cosa sappi che è molto più giovane di lei circa 7 anni.
Non è sposato, è single.
Si è affezionato molto alla mia famiglia in modo del tutto invadente, è anche vero che ci siamo sempre aiutati.
Il fatto è che le attenzioni che mia moglie aveva nei suoi confronti di simpatia mi avevano messo nel famoso 
ruolo di ruota di scorta.
Per esempio domattina lavoreranno insieme io lo so.
E mia moglie dice che siccome non si ritiene più sposata con me, può fare qualsiasi cosa con un tipo non sposato
perchè non rovinerebbe nessuna famiglia.
Secondo me queste sono provocazioni infantili che fanno molto male, che ne pensi?
Ciao


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno che va nel forum della Juve a raccontare com'è brutto condizionare gli arbitri.
> Tu racconti cose che fanno apparire tua moglie come una traditrice esperta, mentre tu sei un dilettante e neppure ti rendi conto che lei, con un cellulare segreto, è quanto meno molto molto sospettabile.


Un cellulare segreto è certezza non solo sospetto.
Datemi un motivo per avere un cellulare segreto se non quello


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Per prima cosa sappi che è molto più giovane di lei circa 7 anni.
> Non è sposato, è single.
> Si è affezionato molto alla mia famiglia in modo del tutto invadente, è anche vero che ci siamo sempre aiutati.
> Il fatto è che le attenzioni che mia moglie aveva nei suoi confronti di simpatia mi avevano messo nel famoso
> ...


Secondo me tua moglie non vedeva l'ora di avere una scusa per farsi gli affari suoi allo scoperto, cosa che se tutto va bene si fa già da tempo


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un cellulare segreto è certezza non solo sospetto.
> Datemi un motivo per avere un cellulare segreto se non quello


A me non viene in mente.
Ma volevo essere prudente.


----------



## Trinità (13 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno che va nel forum della Juve a raccontare com'è brutto condizionare gli arbitri.
> Tu racconti cose che fanno apparire tua moglie come una traditrice esperta, mentre tu sei un dilettante e neppure ti rendi conto che lei, con un cellulare segreto, è quanto meno molto molto sospettabile.


No!Non sono un troll, racconto le cose come stanno e cerco di chiarire più che posso i particolari.
Non sono qui a parlar male di mia moglie , ma di me sì!!!
Non so se Tu mi credi ma che interessi avrei a raccontare bufale?
Ciao



P.S. Comunque sono tifoso della Juventus da vecchia data.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> No!Non sono un troll, racconto le cose come stanno e cerco di chiarire più che posso i particolari.
> Non sono qui a parlar male di mia moglie , ma di me sì!!!
> Non so se Tu mi credi ma che interessi avrei a raccontare bufale?
> Ciao
> ...


Non sembri furbo come la società.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Luglio 2014)

Ma tua moglie che dice dei bambini? Possibile che non le dispiaccia nemmeno un po' per loro, se non altro?


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie che dice dei bambini? Possibile che non le dispiaccia nemmeno un po' per loro, se non altro?


Mi ha chiamato per andare a prenderli e sono arrivato ora.
Ha detto ai figli che il tempo è quasi scaduto e se non racconto tutta la verità si cercherà un lavoro e il papà non lo vedrà più.Ditemi cosa devo fare.
Datemi qualche indicazione. Ho raccontato anche troppo secondo me.
Voi che ne pensate.
Ciao Clementine e grazie ancora.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamato per andare a prenderli e sono arrivato ora.
> Ha detto ai figli che il tempo è quasi scaduto e *se non racconto tutta la verità* si cercherà un lavoro e il *papà non lo vedrà più*.Ditemi cosa devo fare.
> Datemi qualche indicazione. Ho raccontato anche troppo secondo me.
> Voi che ne pensate.
> Ciao Clementine e grazie ancora.


Ma cosa vuole sapere? a chi devi raccontare tutta la verità??? E come può dire certe cose ai figli??? Dovete assolutamente andare dal mediatore, non si rende conto che sta rovinando l'esistenza dei suoi figli???


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> ORA PRO NOBIS!!!!


[video=youtube;5W1f5cbudu0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W1f5cbudu0[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuole sapere? a chi devi raccontare tutta la verità??? E come può dire certe cose ai figli??? Dovete assolutamente andare dal mediatore, non si rende conto che sta rovinando l'esistenza dei suoi figli???


ma tu trovi credibile tutta la storia?


----------



## sienne (14 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

parla con lei ... chiarisci questa situazione. 
Non ho capito, se è una sua condizione ... che le serve. 
Nel senso, affinchè lei non sa tutto e tu continui a "difendere"
la tua storia, lei lo potrebbe vivere come unlteriori tradimenti ... 
Come se tu preferisci l`altra ... e la tuteli ... la tieni segreta per te ... 
Forse, per lei, così facendo ... tu hai scelto in quor tuo l´altra ... 

Chiarisci bene. E se è la condizione che pone, cosa ti frena?
Rischieresti tu il tuo matrimonio ... per dei segreti con l´amante?


sienne


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu trovi credibile tutta la storia?


Dimmi a cosa non credi! Cosa vuoi nomi cognomi indirizzi?
Se non credi a nulla della mia storia perchè la leggi?
Non m'intimorisce il tuo scetticismo ma rimango incredulo della tua sicurezza riguardo alle altre storie.
Quindi se hai qualcosa da darmi come indicazione oppure critica pesante fallo, per favore.
Se invece metti in dubbio la veridicità delle cose che dico, beh allora non ti posso essere d'aiuto.
Io sono in buona fede e sicuro di quello che sono venuto a cercare nel forum perciò chiedo la tua collaborazione.
Comunque fai Tu....
Ciao



P.S. La coniglietta l'ho chiamata veramente Sbriciolata


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuole sapere? a chi devi raccontare tutta la verità??? E come può dire certe cose ai figli??? Dovete assolutamente andare dal mediatore, non si rende conto che sta rovinando l'esistenza dei suoi figli???





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> parla con lei ... chiarisci questa situazione.
> Non ho capito, se è una sua condizione ... che le serve.
> ...


Ciao,


carissime Clementine e sienne , mia moglie vuole sapere tutto quello
che ho fatto con l'amante perchè è convinta che non dicendo tutto
io stia ancora difendendo la mia tresca.
Le avrei raccontato tutto per filo e per segno se solo non fosse corsa
a confidarsi con il ragazzo che era nostro amico.
Sarebbe troppo lunga da raccontare la storia della mia vita e credo
che nel momento in cui ha sputtanato suo marito con un estraneo
alla famiglia ha deciso di metterlo sotto il suo giudizio.
Così facendo però si sono esposti anche loro due al mio giudizio.
Cosa le devo raccontare? L'amante l'ha già distrutta portandola in 
piazza e parlando con suo marito.
Il mediatore mi dice di non raccontare più nulla, anzi dice che ho raccontato
già troppo.


Il cell che ho trovato nascosto ha fatto molto male anche a me
e lo tengo per me e per voi.
Mi fido di mia moglie ma ripartire vuol dire avere nuovi presupposti
dove anche lei dovrebbe staccarsi dagli estranei.



ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Dimmi a cosa non credi! Cosa vuoi nomi cognomi indirizzi?
> Se non credi a nulla della mia storia perchè la leggi?
> Non m'intimorisce il tuo scetticismo ma rimango incredulo della tua sicurezza riguardo alle altre storie.
> Quindi se hai qualcosa da darmi come indicazione oppure critica pesante fallo, per favore.
> ...


Io ho chiesto a Clemmy, mi informavo su cosa pensa lei. Per il resto scusa se ti trovo poco credibile, sarà il nick. Sempre dubitato di quelli con i superpoteri, io.
A parte questo sei istrionico, pomposo ed altisonante, stai raccontando una storia che fin dall'inizio si è capita nata per cominciare in un modo e finire in un altro, disseminata di indizi talmente evidenti che pure una talpa non se li sarebbe fatti sfuggire.
Sei bravino, ma hai una considerazione eccessiva della tua bravura e per questo tendi a strafare.
A me va benissimo che tu racconti di tutto, pure di un incontro con gli alieni.
Mica c'è scritto nel regolamento che dobbiamo dire la verità qui.
Ma neanche c'è scritto che ti devo credere per forza, quando il suono che sentono le mie orecchie è di una campana rotta.
Au revoir.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Io gli credo. Anzi, sento molta empatia nei suoi confronti. Mi dispiace per lui. Percepisco la sua disperazione. Vorrei davvero che riuscisse a recuperare con sua moglie perché mi sembra veramente pentito e mi sembra di sentire la sua paura e l'angoscia di aver perso tutto


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io gli credo. Anzi, sento molta empatia nei suoi confronti. Mi dispiace per lui. Percepisco la sua disperazione. Vorrei davvero che riuscisse a recuperare con sua moglie perché mi sembra veramente pentito e mi sembra di sentire la sua paura e l'angoscia di aver perso tutto



:bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio::bacio:


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho chiesto a Clemmy, mi informavo su cosa pensa lei. Per il resto scusa se ti trovo poco credibile, sarà il nick. Sempre dubitato di quelli con i superpoteri, io.
> A parte questo sei istrionico, pomposo ed altisonante, stai raccontando una storia che fin dall'inizio si è capita nata per cominciare in un modo e finire in un altro, disseminata di indizi talmente evidenti che pure una talpa non se li sarebbe fatti sfuggire.
> Sei bravino, ma hai una considerazione eccessiva della tua bravura e per questo tendi a strafare.
> A me va benissimo che tu racconti di tutto, pure di un incontro con gli alieni.
> ...


Istrioso, pomposo, altisonante!!!!!!
Grazie!


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Istrioso, pomposo, altisonante!!!!!!
> Grazie!


Istrionico. Comunque quando vuoi parlare di conigli, io ci sono. Ne so a pacchi, sui conigli.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Istrionico. Comunque quando vuoi parlare di conigli, io ci sono. Ne so a pacchi, sui conigli.


ah. e sul mara della patagonia che mi dici?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah. e sul mara della patagonia che mi dici?


ci vogliono recinti alti, ma non sono conigli.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci vogliono recinti alti, ma non sono conigli.


no infatti e' un canguriglio. non lo vedi? secondo me nasce dall unione tra un canguro e un coniglio


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Istrionico. Comunque quando vuoi parlare di conigli, io ci sono. Ne so a pacchi, sui conigli.


Ne possiedi almeno?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no infatti e' un canguriglio. non lo vedi? secondo me nasce dall unione tra un canguro e un coniglio


è un cavide in realtà, i canguri sono marsupiali. Ne so a pacchi anche di cavie, con una ci parlo tutte le sere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ne possiedi almeno?


 tu che ci metti sul fondo della gabbia per impedire che mangino la cacca?


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu che ci metti sul fondo della gabbia per impedire che mangino la cacca?


Ti ho chiesto, ne possiedi?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è un cavide in realtà, i canguri sono marsupiali. Ne so a pacchi anche di cavie, con una ci parlo tutte le sere.


cioe'?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti ho chiesto, ne possiedi?


ho avuto un allevamento. Mi rispondi tu adesso o facciamo il giochino che mi rispondi sempre con una domanda?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cioe'?


cioè ci mettiamo lì e parliamo. E' uno che ha viaggiato, sto pensando di scrivere la sua biografia. La mancanza di pollice opponibile frega un botto di esseri interessanti.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè ci mettiamo lì e parliamo. E' uno che ha viaggiato, sto pensando di scrivere la sua biografia. La mancanza di pollice opponibile frega un botto di esseri interessanti.


sbri. scusa. 
stai parlando di tuo marito del figlio o del fratellO? o hai un cavide (???? che cosa e'?????) a casa?


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho avuto un allevamento. Mi rispondi tu adesso o facciamo il giochino che mi rispondi sempre con una domanda?


Ho avuto non mi soddisfa come risposta.
Quindi ora non ne possiedi, quindi non un'allevatrice per passione perchè alla passione non si rinuncia.
Io non rimarrò, fin che la salute me lo permette, senza i miei conigli.
Alcuni li tengo in gabbie di ferro molto grandi con il fondo costruito con della rete la quale permette la fuori uscita 
degli escrementi.
Altri sono in gabbie di legno che però avendo il fondo cieco le devo pulire a mano ogni 3/4 giorni.(Sbriciolata è in una gabbia di legno)
Altri sono liberi di correre nella stalla e fuori nel recinto.
Ho l'abitudine di setacciare gli escrementi per utilizzarli come ottimo fertilizzante per cipolle ed aglio.
Non posseggo razze in particolare perchè cerco sempre di abbinare i rproduttori per istinto ed esperienza.
Altro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sbri. scusa.
> stai parlando di tuo marito del figlio o del fratellO? o hai un cavide (???? che cosa e'?????) a casa?


Un suo simile vive a casa mia, ne occupa una parte: splendidi conversatori.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un suo simile vive a casa mia, ne occupa una parte:View attachment 8753 splendidi conversatori.


ma e' un porcellino d india  che bellino...e dimmi..impazzisce come i criceti>?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ho avuto non mi soddisfa come risposta.
> Quindi ora non ne possiedi, quindi non un'allevatrice per passione perchè alla passione non si rinuncia.
> Io non rimarrò fin che la salute me lo permette senza i miei conigli.
> Alcuni li tengo in gabbie di ferro molto grandi con il fondo costruito con della rete la quale permette la fuori uscita
> ...


Passione, non passione, nella vita le cose cambiano.
Io ti ho chiesto cosa metti sul fondo per impedire che mangino la cacca, però. Sai che se mangiano la cacca si ammalano, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma e' un porcellino d india  che bellino...e dimmi..impazzisce come i criceti>?


no, è il buonsenso fatto a palla di pelo. Ed è dolcissimo ed affettuosissimo.:smile:


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Passione, non passione, nella vita le cose cambiano.
> Io ti ho chiesto cosa metti sul fondo per impedire che mangino la cacca, però. Sai che se mangiano la cacca si ammalano, no?


Non è corretto dire che mangiano la cacca!
Se il fieno dalla rastrelliera cade a terra è facile che con l'urina e le feci si contamini causando malattie quali la coccidiosi.
Se lsciassimo il fondo della gabbia sporco per molto tempo può succedere che gli escrementi nel processo di putrefazione alzino la temperatura cos' da causare molti problemi ai coniglietti.
Ti ho spiegato che la rete permette il passaggio delle feci.Quelle di legno le pulisco ogni 3/4 giorni.
I miei conigli non mangiano la cacca.
Cosa può succedere ai riproduttori soprattutto quelli nelle gabbie di legno?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

ma perche poi un coniglio mangia la propria cacca?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non è corretto dire che mangiano la cacca!
> Se il fieno dalla rastrelliera cade a terra è facile che con l'urina e le feci si contamini causando malattie quali la coccidiosi.
> Se lsciassimo il fondo della gabbia sporco per molto tempo può succedere che gli escrementi nel processo di putrefazione alzino la temperatura cos' da causare molti problemi ai coniglietti.
> Ti ho spiegato che la rete permette il passaggio delle feci.Quelle di legno le pulisco ogni 3/4 giorni.
> ...


ahi ahi ahi Trinitron.
Neanche gugòl ti ha salvato.
I conigli sono coprofagi, come quasi tutti i roditori e non per sporcizia, ma per necessità: nelle feci prodotte nel cieco recupera le sostanze perse nel primo passaggio digerente. E i conigli, al contrario dei topi, le mangiano direttamente dall'ano.
Questo un allevatore di conigli dovrebbe saperlo.

Facciamo così: adesso è luglio, torna a settembre. Ma mi raccomando, studia!


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahi ahi ahi Trinitron.
> Neanche gugòl ti ha salvato.
> I conigli sono coprofagi, come quasi tutti i roditori e non per sporcizia, ma per necessità: nelle feci prodotte nel cieco recupera le sostanze perse nel primo passaggio digerente. E i conigli, al contrario dei topi, le mangiano direttamente dall'ano.
> Questo un allevatore di conigli dovrebbe saperlo.
> ...


Quello che mangiano dall'ano i conigli sinceramente non sto a guardarlo.
Quello che dici è vero in parte ma siccome io non do' da bere ai miei conigli per dei trucchi che non ti sto a spiegare
non mangiano le feci!
Attenta che non hai risposto alla domanda che ti ho fatto per dimenticanza o per ignoranza.Gugol o non gugol.
Io i conigli li allevo sul serio e non sarà una sbriciolata a provocare incredulità in chi legge.
Resta con la tua malafede che a me non importa.
Tu non hai mai avuto un allevamento di conigli.Io Sì.
Che ti piaccia o no hai detto che sei vecchia e che le campane stonate le senti.
No, non sei vecchia, sei scaduta e con me hai proprio sbagliato.
Il tuo istinto ti ha tradita, io sono sincero e continuerò a scrivere sul forum anche a dispetto Tuo.
Allevatrice de Che?
Io li accarezzo anche stassera i miei conigli. E quelli liberi mi saltano in braccio.
At salut


----------



## Hellseven (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Mi conoscete come TRINITA' e voglio raccontarvi la mia storia degl'ultimi tempi.
> Ho poco più di 40 anni sposato con due bellissimi bambini già grandicelli, sono sposato da 16 anni più 3 di fidanzamento, perciò quasi la metà della mia vita l'ho trascorsa accanto alla DONNA che è mia moglie.
> L'ho tradita con una mia collega di lavoro anch'essa sposata con figli.
> Ho trascorso una vita di lavoro e sacrifici e di scelte sbagliate che ho fatto subire a moglie e figli.
> ...


Amico, se la cosa ti può consolare, sei in buona compagnia : siamo in molti qui che non siamo riusciti a tirare il freno a mano al momento opportuno, per le ragioni più disparate.
Poi ci sono quelli che alla fin fine son contenti di non averlo fatto e quelli che sono ancora avvolti nelle lamiere del disastro.
Mi sembra che tu rientri nel secondo gruppo, quello dei pentiti. E anche qui sei in buona compagnia, direi. Però sappi che secondo me se quel freno non l'hai tirato e non hai capito perché non l'hai fatto, corri il serio rischio di farlo di nuovo prima o poi, o con la tua attuale moglie, se non vi lasciate prima, o in assoluto con una prossima eventuale compagna. Perché la natura umana non cambia e i copioni spesso si ripetono anche inconsciamente.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quello che mangiano dall'ano i conigli sinceramente non sto a guardarlo.
> Quello che dici è vero in parte ma siccome io non do' da bere ai miei conigli per dei trucchi che non ti sto a spiegare
> non mangiano le feci!
> Attenta che non hai risposto alla domanda che ti ho fatto per dimenticanza o per ignoranza.Gugol o non gugol.
> ...


si vabbe ma non e' che sei in guerra per dei conigli....
poi sbri scaduta...oh!!! come ti permetti??!!
sbri ci sotterra a me e a te messi insieme....
scaduta...puaf...


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2014)

...ma poi, per fortuna, il perdono renderà tutti liberi e illibati!

Un nuovo inizio...l'alba di una nuova era...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Amico, se la cosa ti può consolare, sei in buona compagnia : siamo in molti qui che non siamo riusciti a tirare il freno a mano al momento opportuno, per le ragioni più disparate.
> Poi ci sono quelli che alla fin fine son contenti di non averlo fatto e quelli che sono ancora avvolti nelle lamiere del disastro.
> Mi sembra che tu rientri nel secondo gruppo, quello dei pentiti. E anche qui sei in buona compagnia, direi. Però sappi che secondo me se quel freno non l'hai tirato e non hai capito perché non l'hai fatto, corri il serio rischio di farlo di nuovo prima o poi, o con la tua attuale moglie, se non vi lasciate prima, o in assoluto con una prossima eventuale compagna. Perché la natura umana non cambia e i copioni spesso si ripetono anche inconsciamente.


Molto interessante la tua opinione, veramente.
Il mio pentimento spero di poterlo portare a termine con la riconciliazione.
Se questo accadrà sarete i primi a saperlo e vi aggiornerò su tutto.
L'importante è che accada la riappacificazione.
Grazie e ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si vabbe ma non e' che sei in guerra per dei conigli....
> poi sbri scaduta...oh!!! come ti permetti??!!
> sbri ci sotterra a me e a te messi insieme....
> scaduta...puaf...


AHAHAHAHA Ma Caciottina, ma stai tranqui: lui non da da bere ai conigli e quelli improvvisamente cambiano le caratteristiche fisiche. Perchè lui fa i trucchetti. Sim sala Bim e l'apparato digerente del coniglio è cambiato. 
Come l'asino di Bertoldo, che si era abituato a non mangiare. Poi è morto, peccato.
Senti Tob... ehm Trinità, abbiamo anche un veterinario qui, possiamo chiedere un consulto.
ahahahahah.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Quello che mangiano dall'ano i conigli sinceramente non sto a guardarlo.
> Quello che dici è vero in parte ma siccome io non do' da bere ai miei conigli per dei trucchi che non ti sto a spiegare
> non mangiano le feci!
> Attenta che non hai risposto alla domanda che ti ho fatto per dimenticanza o per ignoranza.Gugol o non gugol.
> ...


Ma pensa te.
Il forum del disagio, ecco come bisognerebbe chiamarlo leggendo certi interventi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma pensa te.
> Il forum del disagio, ecco come bisognerebbe chiamarlo leggendo certi interventi.


povero sgnaurizio, dai, non me lo trattare male. Passare dalla docenza all'allevamento mica è facile.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Luglio 2014)

E' offensivo dire in pubblico che a me il coniglio all'ischitana piace un sacco e che il sugo di coniglio con i bucatini è una prelibatezza? Simy, AnnaBlume e molte di voi mi toglieranno il saluto? E' veramente una prelibatezza ....


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' offensivo dire in pubblico che a me il coniglio all'ischitana piace un sacco e che il sugo di coniglio con i bucatini è una prelibatezza? Simy, AnnaBlume e molte di voi mi toglieranno il saluto? E' veramente una prelibatezza ....



se sai uccidertelo con le tue mani, spellarlo, pulirlo e farlo a pezzi...almeno sei un carnivoro completo...vabbè cuoci...ma i carnivori moderni....:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Ma che avete tutti?


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che avete tutti?



Tu sei e resterai sempre una bimba dolcissima. Sei stupenda.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che avete tutti?


Non so, che abbiamo? [emoji2]


----------



## Hellseven (14 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> se sai uccidertelo con le tue mani, spellarlo, pulirlo e farlo a pezzi...almeno sei un carnivoro completo...vabbè cuoci...ma i carnivori moderni....:carneval::carneval:


Non ci riuscirei mai e poi mai... sono il classico ipocrita che finge di essere interessato al destino degli esseri viventi in genere, non fa quasi niente per cambiare le cose, mangia carne ma non vuole sapere come viene lavorata prima di entrare nella sua pancia .... e così via


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non so, che abbiamo? [emoji2]


non so

Ad esempio, Che c'entrano i conigli che mangiano la cacca?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che avete tutti?


ma che hai tu, manco saluti il tuo amico sgnaurizio, docente di marketing per top model:mrgreen:


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non ci riuscirei mai e poi mai... sono il classico ipocrita che finge di essere interessato al destino degli esseri viventi in genere, non fa quasi niente per cambiare le cose, mangia carne ma non vuole sapere come viene lavorata prima di entrare nella sua pancia .... e così via



dimmi che almeno sai da dove viene...perfavore...:umile::umile: 


...dei bambini mi hanno detto che i funghi nascono sugli scaffali al supermercato...è disperante!!!(esiste?:mrgreen


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' offensivo dire in pubblico che a me il coniglio all'ischitana piace un sacco e che il sugo di coniglio con i bucatini è una prelibatezza? Simy, AnnaBlume e molte di voi mi toglieranno il saluto? E' veramente una prelibatezza ....


Anche a me piace.
Mio suocero li allena, insieme a galline e piccioni


----------



## Hellseven (14 Luglio 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> dimmi che almeno sai da dove viene...perfavore...:umile::umile:
> 
> 
> ...dei bambini mi hanno detto che i funghi nascono sugli scaffali al supermercato...è disperante!!!(esiste?:mrgreen


Devo dire che la fantasia dei bambini è sempre una sorpresa infinita :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me piace.
> Mio suocero li *allena*, insieme a galline e piccioni


400 a ostacoli?:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Amico, se la cosa ti può consolare, sei in buona compagnia : siamo in molti qui che non siamo riusciti a tirare il freno a mano al momento opportuno, per le ragioni più disparate.
> Poi ci sono quelli che alla fin fine son contenti di non averlo fatto e quelli che sono ancora avvolti nelle lamiere del disastro.
> Mi sembra che tu rientri nel secondo gruppo, quello dei pentiti. E anche qui sei in buona compagnia, direi. *Però sappi che secondo me se quel freno non l'hai tirato e non hai capito perché non l'hai fatto, corri il serio rischio di farlo di nuovo prima o poi, o con la tua attuale moglie, se non vi lasciate prima, o in assoluto con una prossima eventuale compagna. Perché la natura umana non cambia e i copioni spesso si ripetono anche inconsciamente*.


poi perché tu dici questo? Perché? Non sei tu che hai deciso di fare voto di castità piuttosto che fare ancora male a tua moglie? E allora perché dici che lui corre il rischio di farlo di nuovo? Tu sei l'esempio vivente che se si vuole si può resistere. E allora perché non gli dici questo invece di dirgli che la natura non cambia?


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non so
> 
> Ad esempio, Che c'entrano i conigli che mangiano la cacca?



Per svariati motivi, Sbriciolata ed altri dubitano che Trinità stia raccontando la verità. Su tutto.
Visto che Trinità ha detto che fa il contadino, Sbri l'ha messo alla prova con diverse domande di agricoltura e allevamento.

Secondo Sbri, le sue risposte dimostrano che spara cavolate. Secondo Trinità, lui risponde benissimo e Sbri ne sa di agricoltura e conigli quando Robocop.

Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.

(A me convince Sbri)


----------



## Hellseven (14 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche a me piace.
> *Mio suocero li allena*, insieme a galline e piccioni


Campionati mondiali di corsa del Coniglio ? :mrgreen::up::kiss:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che hai tu, manco saluti il tuo amico sgnaurizio, docente di marketing per top model:mrgreen:


Ma era quello che aveva incontrato la figa della sua vita in una landa desolata tipo campi raudii e dopo una scopata così memorabile ( la scopata delle scopate, e senza bisogno di dire niente e pure senza una zanzara di passaggio) da lasciarlo in una specie di nirvana é venuto a raccontarla qui sul forum?


----------



## Hellseven (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 400 a ostacoli?:mrgreen:


:mrgreen::rotfl: Mi hai fregato sul tempo


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che avete tutti?


Non mi credono!
Ma io sono tranquillo.
Mi piacerebbe farti vedere come allevo i conigli a modo mio e con dei trucchetti niente male.
Addirittura non li ho mai vaccinati e ne vado fiero.
Molte volte la pratica sovrasta la teoria, veterinaria oppure no.
Comunque Clem, non mi credono e non so il perchè io sono in buona fede, capisco di essere diverso ma credevo
di potermi far conoscere.
Io allevo conigli, galline, anatre, capre e pecore. Che vi stia bene oppure no è così!
A Te Clem dico che mi hai creduto dall'inizio e avrai sempre la mia stima.
A quelli che non credono spero almeno di farli sorridere.
Ciao


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Devo dire che la fantasia dei bambini è sempre una sorpresa infinita :mrgreen:


..già...sanno andare in universi paralleli..pur di spiegarsi la realtà...piccoli scienziati delle possibilità:mrgreen::mrgreen:

...chissà da chi impareranno poi:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che hai tu, manco saluti il tuo amico sgnaurizio, docente di marketing per top model:mrgreen:


Scusa? Trinità sarebbe Maurizio? Il professore?


----------



## Hellseven (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> poi perché tu dici questo? Perché? Non sei tu che hai deciso di fare voto di castità piuttosto che fare ancora male a tua moglie? E allora perché dici che lui corre il rischio di farlo di nuovo? Tu sei l'esempio vivente che se si vuole si può resistere. E allora perché non gli dici questo invece di dirgli che la natura non cambia?


E ti sembra una esistenza degna la mia, C.?
Nè carne, né pesce, senza coraggio di prendere una decisione definitiva, sempre tentato, sempre represso e arrapato, francamente una vita dal punto di vista sessuale sentimentale *imbarazzante* per quanto fa schifo. Onestamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma era quello che aveva incontrato la figa della sua vita in una landa desolata tipo campi raudii e dopo una scopata così memorabile ( la scopata delle scopate, e senza bisogno di dire niente e pure senza una zanzara di passaggio) da lasciarlo in una specie di nirvana é venuto a raccontarla qui sul forum?


questa non me la ricordo, ma era quello che era stato nominato in direttissima dal rettore docente ordinario di marketing in un'università privata e di conseguenza(???) aveva tante di quelle modelle che gliela proponevano che gli era venuta pure a noia. Solo taglie 42 però, astenersi perditempo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa non me la ricordo, ma era quello che era stato nominato in direttissima dal rettore docente ordinario di marketing in un'università privata e di conseguenza(???) aveva tante di quelle modelle che gliela proponevano che gli era venuta pure a noia. Solo taglie 42 però, astenersi perditempo.


Ora ricordo. Mi permetto di dissentire sulla taglia: era 38/40, 42 eravamo già alla soglia dell'obesità


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E ti sembra una esistenza degna la mia, C.?
> Nè carne, né pesce, senza coraggio di prendere una decisione definitiva, sempre tentato, sempre represso e arrapato, francamente una vita dal punto di vista sessuale sentimentale *imbarazzante* per quanto fa schifo. Onestamente.



Io mi chiedo sempre se non sia possibile fare qualcosa per riavvicinarti a tua moglie, almeno sessualmente...
La testa fa un sacco di strani scherzi... 

Non c'è mai, mai, un momento in cui ti dici... ma che bella donna... ma che gesto aggraziato... ma che bella luce sulla sua pelle?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ora ricordo. Mi permetto di dissentire sulla taglia: era 38/40, 42 eravamo già alla soglia dell'obesità


vero, vero!


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per svariati motivi, Sbriciolata ed altri dubitano che Trinità stia raccontando la verità. Su tutto.
> Visto che Trinità ha detto che fa il contadino, Sbri l'ha messo alla prova con diverse domande di agricoltura e allevamento.
> 
> Secondo Sbri, le sue risposte dimostrano che spara cavolate. Secondo Trinità, lui risponde benissimo e Sbri ne sa di agricoltura e conigli quando Robocop.
> ...


Ti ha convinto molto male!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E ti sembra una esistenza degna la mia, C.?
> Nè carne, né pesce, senza coraggio di prendere una decisione definitiva, sempre tentato, sempre represso e arrapato, francamente una vita dal punto di vista sessuale sentimentale *imbarazzante* per quanto fa schifo. Onestamente.


Mi sembrava che tu ne fossi contento 

perché dici che la tua esistenza non é degna? Ti rendi conto di cosa dici? Hai una famiglia, dei bambini... Come puoi dire che la tua non é un'esistenza degna?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E ti sembra una esistenza degna la mia, C.?
> Nè carne, né pesce, senza coraggio di prendere una decisione definitiva, sempre tentato, sempre represso e arrapato, francamente una vita dal punto di vista sessuale sentimentale *imbarazzante* per quanto fa schifo. Onestamente.


ma porca pupazza H7, ma che l'esistenza degna ce l'hanno solo quelli che trombano?
O che sono ancora attratti dal coniuge?
Guarda che manca JB ma ti cionco io stavolta, eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti ha convinto molto male!



Io non ho competenze in agricoltura, in effetti.

Ma, ci sono stati svariati momenti dove il tuo atteggiamento/la tua storia mi lasciavano perplessa. E poi, avendo stima di Sbri, tendo a crederle. 

Però, ed è qui il bello del forum, a te non deve fregare nulla se io, che per te non sono che una mangiata di lettere, ti credo o no.
Ci sono altre persona che sono più possibiliste, o che ti credono direttamente, e con loro puoi avere tutto il dialogo che vuoi.

Capisco che sentirsi dare del finto faccia arrabbiare, soprattutto se non è vero, ma la cosa migliore, se sei vero, è fregartene ed andare avanti. Alla lunga, se sei reale, si capirà e anche i dubbiosi si convinceranno.

Se sei finto, si capirà anche quello.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti ha convinto molto male!


dai su, non fare così, eravamo amici un tempo, guarda, sono pure contenta che sei tornato, penZa un po'. Testimoni tutti quante volte ti ho ricordato. Sei stato ai 3 ponti pure quest'anno?


----------



## Eratò (14 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non ci riuscirei mai e poi mai... sono il classico ipocrita che finge di essere interessato al destino degli esseri viventi in genere, non fa quasi niente per cambiare le cose, mangia carne ma non vuole sapere come viene lavorata prima di entrare nella sua pancia .... e così via


....adoro la sincerità di quest'uomo!:up:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo sempre se non sia possibile fare qualcosa per riavvicinarti a tua moglie, almeno sessualmente...
> La testa fa un sacco di strani scherzi...
> 
> Non c'è mai, mai, un momento in cui ti dici... ma che bella donna... ma che gesto aggraziato... ma che bella luce sulla sua pelle?


Nausicaa apprezzo davvero molto il tuo intervento. Una volta ti avrei parlato di queste cose a cuore aperto, anzi avrei avuto piacere che ne parlassimo apertamente tutti, in pubblico e in chiaro. Ora però vedo che essere troppo onesti qui sopra comporta un prezzo alto da pagare, che è il prestare il fianco a coloro che fanno dell'aggressione o del rapporto simpatia/antipatia la chiave di lettura prerenziale del Forum. Voglio stare qui sopra per rilassarmi, quindi meglio tacere e limitarsi a qualche breve sfogo personale e a molte chiacchiere generiche ma comunque interessanti. :smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Ora ditemi perché Trinità sarebbe Maurizio. Dove? Come? Perché sempre questa fobia dei troll? E quando sono arrivata io la mia storia non era credibile e quindi ero Cat... Ma cazzo. Quando é entrata Chiara era il Conte che faceva finta di essere una donna. Allora: ad esempio io quando sono arrivata qui stavo male e il fatto che qualcuno mi diceva che sparavo cazzate mi faceva ancora più male.

Adesso ditemi perché Trinità é Maurizio. Tuba controlla l'ip. Può farlo, no?
perché se invece quello che scrive é vero e la sua vita sta saltando per aria e lui sta male mi sento male io per lui a leggere certe illazioni


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Sinceramente non so cosa vi ho fatto di male oltre che raccontare la mia storia!
Non fuggo perchè mi piacete tutti ed a quelli che non mi credono dico , vi ricrederete e mi darete soddisfazione.
A quelli che non mi crederanno vorrò sempre bene anche se mi faranno domande per verificare la veridicità dei fatti.
Concludo dicendo che avete molto da imparare nel capire le persone nuove arrivate!
Non so di chi stavate parlando prima ma siete davvero ridicoli visti dalla mia parte.
Provate a credermi ed aiutarmi nel mio dramma, grazie.


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ora ditemi perché Trinità sarebbe Maurizio. Dove? Come? Perché sempre questa fobia dei troll? E quando sono arrivata io la mia storia non era credibile e quindi ero Cat... Ma cazzo. Quando é entrata Chiara era il Conte che faceva finta di essere una donna. Allora: ad esempio io quando sono arrivata qui stavo male e il fatto che qualcuno mi diceva che sparavo cazzate mi faceva ancora più male.
> 
> Adesso ditemi perché Trinità é Maurizio. Tuba controlla l'ip. Può farlo, no?
> perché se invece quello che scrive é vero e la sua vita sta saltando per aria e lui sta male mi sento male io per lui a leggere certe illazioni


Sei di un altro LIVELLO!!!!!!
Grazie veramente!:abbraccio:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ora ditemi perché Trinità sarebbe Maurizio. Dove? Come? Perché sempre questa fobia dei troll? E quando sono arrivata io la mia storia non era credibile e quindi ero Cat... Ma cazzo. Quando é entrata Chiara era il Conte che faceva finta di essere una donna. Allora: ad esempio io quando sono arrivata qui stavo male e il fatto che qualcuno mi diceva che sparavo cazzate mi faceva ancora più male.
> 
> Adesso ditemi perché Trinità é Maurizio. Tuba controlla l'ip. Può farlo, no?
> perché se invece quello che scrive é vero e la sua vita sta saltando per aria e lui sta male mi sento male io per lui a leggere certe illazioni


Non credo si tratti di fobia: credo che sbriciolata possa avere dei buoni motivi per quel che dice.
Però io sono prevenuta, nel senso che stimandola come utente tendo a darle credito, e qui quoto Nausicaa.
Il mio intervento a sfavore di trinità é stato per la saccenza. E lo considero del tutto parziale nonché indice unicamente del mio sentire.


----------



## ipazia (14 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E ti sembra una esistenza degna la mia, C.?
> Nè carne, né pesce, *senza coraggio di prendere una decisione definitiva*, sempre tentato, sempre represso e arrapato, francamente una vita dal punto di vista sessuale sentimentale *imbarazzante* per quanto fa schifo. Onestamente.


...io non so nulla..ma mi sembra che una decisione tu l'abbia presa. E che tu te la assuma. 
Stai dove stai e te lo dici con chiarezza. Senza giri di parole. Senza sconti. Anzi..forse ti penalizzi anche un po'...

Trovo una posizione di questo genere tutto, fuorchè imbarazzante.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Sinceramente non so cosa vi ho fatto di male oltre che raccontare la mia storia!
> Non fuggo perchè mi piacete tutti ed a quelli che non mi credono dico , vi ricrederete e mi darete soddisfazione.
> A quelli che non mi crederanno vorrò sempre bene anche se mi faranno domande per verificare la veridicità dei fatti.
> Concludo dicendo che avete molto da imparare nel capire le persone nuove arrivate!
> ...


Io ci sto provando. Anche perché anch'io ho avuto un trattamento simile quando sono arrivata. Mi facevano domande che non capivo. Battute su battute. Illazioni. Poi vedi che sono 5 anni ormai che sono qui. A me dispiace per te.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non credo si tratti di fobia: credo che sbriciolata possa avere dei buoni motivi per quel che dice.
> Però io sono prevenuta, nel senso che stimandola come utente tendo a darle credito, e qui quoto Nausicaa.
> Il mio intervento a sfavore di trinità é stato per la saccenza. E lo considero del tutto parziale nonché indice unicamente del mio sentire.


Tu stai zitta che in realtà sei il Conte che fa finta di essere una donna


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tu stai zitta che in realtà sei il Conte che fa finta di essere una donna


Minchia mi sono appena immaginata il conte con i tuoi capelli... Che roba...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minchia mi sono appena immaginata il conte con i tuoi capelli... Che
> 
> Pusillanime


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E quindi il conte e lothar..


Io sono Joey. Corteggiami


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io sono Joey. Corteggiami


Non puoi essere qualcun altro...se vuoi essere jb devi chiedermi scuaa...e poi posso ricorteggiarti. Io e jb ci siamo arenati a certi insulti.....prima dobbiamo uscire da li...poi ci si ricirteggia....perche non mi ami?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non puoi essere qualcun altro...se vuoi essere jb devi chiedermi scuaa...e poi posso ricorteggiarti. Io e jb ci siamo arenati a certi insulti.....prima dobbiamo uscire da li...poi ci si ricirteggia....perche non mi ami?


Perché sei una svantaggiata scimunita che non capisce una merda 









(come vado?)


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché sei una svantaggiata scimunita che non capisce una merda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spiccicata!


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché sei una svantaggiata scimunita che non capisce una merda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JB avrebbe detto svalvolata......ma comunque sei abbastanza credibile.

Però devi broccolare free


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché sei una svantaggiata scimunita che non capisce una merda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Alla grande)

Non apprezzi mai nulla di quello che duco...tanto parti prevenuto tu....sei solp bravo a corteggiare due che manco te se filano...pensa te....basta...ti odio di nuovo


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> (Alla grande)
> 
> Non apprezzi mai nulla di quello che duco...tanto parti prevenuto tu....sei solp bravo a corteggiare *due* che manco te se filano...pensa te....basta...ti odio di nuovo


Me ne manca una


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> (Alla grande)
> 
> Non apprezzi mai nulla di quello che duco...tanto parti prevenuto tu....sei solp bravo a corteggiare due che manco te se filano...pensa te....basta...ti odio di nuovo



Ma che cazzo vuoi che apprezzi che c'hai la testa piena di merda? Ou. E mica é colpa mia se appena apri bocca dici solo stronzate. Essù. É normale. Se una ha merda nella testa le escono stronzate dalla bocca. Come puoi pretendere di competere con Free (TI AMO!)? Vai va, vai da quel cerebrospento di quelo. E vaffanculo. Ou.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Me ne manca una



Mi snerva.
Minerva


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo vuoi che apprezzi che c'hai la testa piena di merda? Ou. E mica é colpa mia se appena apri bocca dici solo stronzate. Essù. É normale. Se una ha merda nella testa le escono stronzate dalla bocca. Come puoi pretendere di competere con Free (TI AMO!)? Vai va, vai da quel cerebrospento di quelo. E vaffanculo. Ou.


Oh....ma sarai tu....
Puoi chiedergli di prendere le sue feci quando non c è. ..
Magari fatti pagare pure. A te vuole bene....tipo se glielo chiedessi io....mi affogherebbe


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo vuoi che apprezzi che c'hai la testa piena di merda? Ou. E mica é colpa mia se appena apri bocca dici solo stronzate. Essù. É normale. Se una ha merda nella testa le escono stronzate dalla bocca. Come puoi pretendere di competere con Free (TI AMO!)? Vai va, vai da quel cerebrospento di quelo. E vaffanculo. Ou.


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Mi snerva.
> Minerva


Non so se hai notato la mia firma.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi sembrava che tu ne fossi contento
> 
> perché dici che la tua esistenza non é degna? Ti rendi conto di cosa dici? Hai una famiglia, dei bambini... Come puoi dire che la tua non é un'esistenza degna?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca pupazza H7, ma che l'esistenza degna ce l'hanno solo quelli che trombano?
> O che sono ancora attratti dal coniuge?
> Guarda che manca JB ma *ti cionco *io stavolta, eh?


Quoto entrambe. Soprattutto il grassetto.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so se hai notato la mia firma.


Non vedo piu in la del mio naso, mi spiace.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo vuoi che apprezzi che c'hai la testa piena di merda? Ou. E mica é colpa mia se appena apri bocca dici solo stronzate. Essù. É normale. Se una ha merda nella testa le escono stronzate dalla bocca. Come puoi pretendere di competere con Free (TI AMO!)? Vai va, vai da quel cerebrospento di quelo. E vaffanculo. Ou.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quoto tutti gli ultimi interventi di ClemClemClementoni, per la cronaca.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quoto tutti gli ultimi interventi di ClemClemClementoni, per la cronaca.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità, io non so chi sia Maurizio, e però mi ricordo di Tobia o simili, e guarda a me frega nulla se sei loro, o uno di loro, oppure appunto uno e trino; dico che la tua idiozia è patetica, ma ogni tanto è così prevalente, che se sei uno è meglio. Sei un cornuto, innamorato di una che ti rigira come vuole e quando vuole e lo fa perché non è per niente difficile, mica 
perché sia un'aquila. Tu hai il cervello dei conigli e dei seri problemi di autostima. Fatti curare.


----------



## Trinità (14 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Trinità, io non so chi sia Maurizio, e però mi ricordo di Tobia o simili, e guarda a me frega nulla se sei loro, o uno di loro, oppure appunto uno e trino; dico che la tua idiozia è patetica, ma ogni tanto è così prevalente, che se sei uno è meglio. Sei un cornuto, innamorato di una che ti rigira come vuole e quando vuole e lo fa perché non è per niente difficile, mica
> perché sia un'aquila. Tu hai il cervello dei conigli e dei seri problemi di autostima. Fatti curare.


Che cosa avete contro il nome che mi sono scelto?
Quale sarebbe l'idiozia?
Chi ti dice che non mi stia curando?
E' un problema essere cornuti?
Il coniglio è un animale molto furbo quindi il suo cervello funziona.
Non me ne fotte un cazzo di Maurizio e Tobia.Capitooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Che cosa avete contro il nome che mi sono scelto?
> Quale sarebbe l'idiozia?
> Chi ti dice che non mi stia curando?
> E' un problema essere cornuti?
> ...


Stai calmo anche tu! Che avete tutti oggi???


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Stai calmo anche tu! Che avete tutti oggi???


Ciao Clem scusami per l'altro ieri al brunch.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ciao Clem scusami per l'altro ieri al brunch.


Okay. Ti scuso. Vedi come sono Peace & Love?


----------



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Stai calmo anche tu! Che avete tutti oggi???


Cavolacci Clem, torno ora dal mediatore dove ci vado solo.
Sono disorientato nel leggere la mala fede che le presone del forum hanno nei confronti della mia storia.
Cosa devo fare , nomi? Cognomi?
Cosa ne sanno di conigli? Hanno mai pulito una stalla? Hanno mai tribulato per catturare i ratti che 
sempre cercano di rovinarti le nidiate?
Perchè non hanno risposto alla domanda delle gabbie di legno?
Sono qua per la mia storia e fanno i sapientoni su argomenti che sono miei personali ed io i miei trucchi non li svelo.
Io non ho nulla carissima Clem, non risco più a vivere serenamente.
ciao


----------



## Tubarao (15 Luglio 2014)

Comunque. Basta. Per oggi si chiude, Andatevene a casa.

L'ultimo che esce spenga le luci.

E andatevi a vedere The Snatch su La 7.

Tu vuo cone....prendi cone.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Cavolacci Clem, torno ora dal mediatore dove ci vado solo.
> Sono disorientato nel leggere la mala fede che le presone del forum hanno nei confronti della mia storia.
> Cosa devo fare , nomi? Cognomi?
> Cosa ne sanno di conigli? Hanno mai pulito una stalla? Hanno mai tribulato per catturare i ratti che
> ...


Fregatene.
Non scrivere dei conigli. Scrivi di te, di come ti senti. Chi se ne frega delle gabbie di legno? Hai cose più importanti da risolvere. Stai tranquillo. Basta conigli.
Un abbraccio


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

cosa ti consiglia il mediatore?
Oltre a non raccontare più nulla a tua moglie riguardo alla storia con l'altra ... 



sienne


----------



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa ti consiglia il mediatore?
> Oltre a non raccontare più nulla a tua moglie riguardo alla storia con l'altra ...
> ...


Ciao,


il mediatore mi consiglia di avere molta pazienza.
Nell'ultimo incontro insieme a lei alla fine per come parlava mia moglie
le ha detto:<<Lei odia quest'uomo, si rende conto?>>
E da quel momento lei non ha più voluto venire.
Preferisce confidarsi con questo amico al quale "SECONDO ME" riferisce di
ogni nostro litigio.
Lo capisco dal fatto che quando si presenta da me alle volte è tranqui
alle volte è arrabbiato.
Il mediatore ha definito questo amico "molto ignorante" presuntuoso
di farle del bene mentre con il suo appoggio l'ha messa contro il
marito.
Una notte avevo reagito in modo molto violento con me stesso, quando avevo 
sentito l'ennesimo sms arrivargli sul cell.
Me ne hanno fatte passare di cotte e di crude e più ci penso e più mia 
moglie mi ha deluso.



Gli era partita una telefonata al mattino ed in quei famosi sms uno diceva" attento 
che ti è partita la telefonata. Dobbiamo stare attenti al Lupo"
Sono io il traditore ma se vuoi credrmi sienne mi ha sbattuto via come carta 
straccia senza ricordarsi di tutti isacrifici fatti in 20 anni.
Capisco l'amico ma passato un anno perchè non parla con il suo marito
guardando al futuro. Se vuole lui, che lo faccia senza umiliarmi ulteriormente.
Lascio la porta spalancata a mia moglie questa è la mia prova d'amore.


trinità


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> il mediatore mi consiglia di avere molta pazienza.
> ...


A te il dubbio che l'amico di tua moglie ne sia in realtà "l'amico", da tempo, non è mai venuto?


----------



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te il dubbio che l'amico di tua moglie ne sia in realtà "l'amico", da tempo, non è mai venuto?


Ti confido che ero molto a disagio quando erano insieme per certi atteggiamenti.
Ma sono sicuro che mia moglie non mi abbia mai tradito.
Mi ha mancato di rispetto, quello si ed è per questo che mi sentivo la ruota di scorta.
Mi ha detto " ti dava fastidio che qualcuno mi trattasse meglio".
Ma io ho interpretato la loro invadenza nella mia famiglia come un segnale di pericolo.
E non è che alla prima donna mi sono concesso, anzi ho già scritto del bacio.
Si sono comportati molto male nei confronti della famiglia.
Una persona che si prende la briga di ascoltare i problemi della coppia, deve essere 
equivicina, questo è fondamentale.
L'avrà anche salvata da certi sfoghi ma le cose non mi sono ancora chiare.
Tra moglie e marito non mettere il dito!
Come può pretendere che io le racconti tutto quando lei si è confidata subito fuori 
della famiglia con un estraneo?
Gli ha spiattellato la mia vita, mettendolo in una condizione di superiorità nei miei
confronti.
Questa cosa fa parecchio male.
ciao


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Gli ha spiattellato la mia vita, mettendolo in una condizione di superiorità nei miei
> confronti.
> Questa cosa fa parecchio male.
> ciao


Questa è la peggior cosa...la peggiore...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ti confido che ero molto a disagio quando erano insieme per certi atteggiamenti.
> Ma *sono sicuro che mia moglie non mi abbia mai tradito*.
> Mi ha mancato di rispetto, quello si ed è per questo che mi sentivo la ruota di scorta.
> Mi ha detto " ti dava fastidio che qualcuno mi trattasse meglio".
> ...


In base a cosa ti sei formato questa convinzione? Lui è gay?


----------



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In base a cosa ti sei formato questa convinzione? Lui è gay?


In base alla stima e alla fiducia che ho sempre nutrito nei confronti di mia moglie.
Lui non è gay, almeno credo.
Vedi, Brunetta se ci fosse andata a letto lo avrebbe fatto per amore e non per vendetta.
Quindi credo di poter accettare tutto se il risultato fosse riaverla.
Sto molto male, perchè fare tutto da solo è molto difficile, ciò nonostante voglio farcela per dimostrarle la mia fedeltà,
attuale, concellando l'errore del passato.
Ho l'impressione che lei non voglia cambiare idea nei miei confronti e che il nascondersi dietro la frase " Il tempo è quasi scaduto per raccontarmi tutto quello che hai fatto con l'altra " sia una scusa.
La frase l'ha pronunciata davanti ai figli, aggiungendo " il papà ha scelto l'altra".
Facendo così mi demolisce.
Forse è quello che mi merito per il tradimento che ho fatto ma credo che l'amore sia qualcosa di diverso.
Non vedo l'ora che ritorni da me!!!
ciao


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> In base alla stima e alla fiducia che ho sempre nutrito nei confronti di mia moglie.
> Lui non è gay, almeno credo.
> Vedi, Brunetta se ci fosse andata a letto lo avrebbe fatto per amore e non per vendetta.
> Quindi credo di poter accettare tutto se il risultato fosse riaverla.
> ...


il masochismo è una perversione,lo sai sì?


----------



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il masochismo è una perversione,lo sai sì?


Non è questione di essere masochisti oppure no.
Credo nel mio matrimonio, cioè nella ripartenza.
Che altro devo fare?


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere masochisti oppure no.
> Credo nel mio matrimonio, cioè nella ripartenza.
> Che altro devo fare?


smetterla di ragionare con il cuore e riaccendere il cervello.   facile a scriversi e difficile a farsi,lo so

ma necessario,se si vuole sopravvivere


----------



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> smetterla di ragionare con il cuore e riaccendere il cervello.   facile a scriversi e difficile a farsi,lo so
> 
> ma necessario,se si vuole sopravvivere


Come dovrebbe ragionare il cervello?
La tua opinione m'interessa molto!
ciao


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> In base alla stima e alla fiducia che ho sempre nutrito nei confronti di mia moglie.
> Lui non è gay, almeno credo.
> Vedi, Brunetta se ci fosse andata a letto lo avrebbe fatto per amore e non per vendetta.
> Quindi credo di poter accettare tutto se il risultato fosse riaverla.
> ...


scusa la franchezza ma tua moglie é una madre di merda 

può essere incazzata a morte con te ma così sta rovinando sti poveri ragazzi


----------



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> scusa la franchezza ma tua moglie é una madre di merda
> 
> può essere incazzata a morte con te ma così sta rovinando sti poveri ragazzi


Ed io mi sento in colpa per questo, l'ho portata io a questo cambiamento oppure no?
Se rispondessi a questo dilemma mi trasformerei in un LEONE.

P.S. Sono cancro anch'io!ciao


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> s*cusa la franchezza ma tua moglie é una madre di merda
> *
> può essere incazzata a morte con te ma così sta rovinando sti poveri ragazzi


Non ha fatto una bella cosa politically correct  e pedagogicamente apprezzabile ma sai certe volte se ti va il sangue in testa non è che proprio si ragiona con lucidità.
Non sarei così drastico, se posso.
Mia moglie quando confessai ebbe la freddezza di farmi sfuriate solo in privato fuori casa, ma vedevo chiaramente che le costava una fatica immensa non espoldere.
E io, al suo posto, sarei ESPLOSO.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> In base alla stima e alla fiducia che ho sempre nutrito nei confronti di mia moglie.
> Lui non è gay, almeno credo.
> Vedi, Brunetta se ci fosse andata a letto lo avrebbe fatto per amore e non per vendetta.
> Quindi credo di poter accettare tutto se il risultato fosse riaverla.
> ...


vabbe hai sbagliato, l'hai tradita.può anche capitare e non è mica il peggiore dei peccati eh? ma basta pero! poi che c'entra l'essere padre con l'aver tradito? tutto questo non te lo meriti...e lei si comporta da bambina capricciosa.a lui lo prenderei a legnate....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> scusa la franchezza ma tua moglie *é una madre di merda *
> 
> può essere incazzata a morte con te ma così sta rovinando sti poveri ragazzi


clem non puoi dire una cosa del genere.
non puoi permetterti.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> *vabbe hai sbagliato, l'hai tradita.può anche capitare e non è mica il peggiore dei peccati eh? *ma basta pero! poi che c'entra l'essere padre con l'aver tradito? tutto questo non te lo meriti...e lei si comporta da bambina capricciosa.a lui lo prenderei a legnate....


Mi compiaccio di leggerti rasserenata.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ed io mi sento in colpa per questo, l'ho portata io a questo cambiamento oppure no?
> Se rispondessi a questo dilemma mi trasformerei in un LEONE.
> 
> P.S. Sono cancro anch'io!ciao


no non t'illudere.non l'hai portata tu a questo cambiamento.è sempre stata così.


----------



## matthew (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non ha fatto una bella cosa politically correct  e pedagogicamente apprezzabile ma sai certe volte se ti va il sangue in testa non è che proprio si ragiona con lucidità.
> Non sarei così drastico, se posso.
> Mia moglie quando confessai ebbe la freddezza di farmi sfuriate solo in privato fuori casa, ma vedevo chiaramente che le costava una fatica immensa non espoldere.
> E io, al suo posto, sarei ESPLOSO.


Solo lì si distingue la forza della persona: usare sempre la testa in situazioni di alta tensione indica forza e temperamento. Questo aiuta ad affrontare con buon senso le situazioni della vita. Anche le più difficili e complicate. Soprattutto saper affrontare i problemi da parte di chi li ha causati, mettendo in discussione se stessi.


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> clem non puoi dire una cosa del genere.
> non puoi permetterti.



Ciao


Perchè non può?
È una madre, che mette i figli contro il padre ...


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Perchè non può?
> ...


E' una madre che in quel momento di rabbia fa una cosa sbagliata .... Gogna? e se poi si pente, chiede scusa, spiega: cosa ne sappiamo noi? Abbiamo solo UNA versione, Sienne


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Perchè non può?
> ...


ti piacerebbe a te se per due cose che vengono raccontate in un forum la gente dicesse che sei una madre di merda?
le madri sbagliano, tutti sbagliamo. magari questa donna e' la madre migliore del mondo che e' disperata al momento e incazzata nera e ha fatto una cazzata, sta facendo una cazzata..
mi sembra un po pochino per dire madre di merda
che poi e' funny perche madre e' anagramma di merda


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe a te se per due cose che vengono raccontate in un forum la gente dicesse che sei una madre di merda?
> le madri sbagliano, tutti sbagliamo. magari questa donna e' la madre migliore del mondo che e' disperata al momento e incazzata nera e ha fatto una cazzata, sta facendo una cazzata..
> mi sembra un po pochino per dire madre di merda
> che poi e' funny perche madre e' anagramma di merda


Direi che per questo giro sono con la Formaggia, in pieno.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe a te se per due cose che vengono raccontate in un forum la gente dicesse che sei una madre di merda?
> le madri sbagliano, tutti sbagliamo. magari questa donna e' la madre migliore del mondo che e' disperata al momento e incazzata nera e ha fatto una cazzata, sta facendo una cazzata..
> mi sembra un po pochino per dire madre di merda
> che poi e' funny perche madre e' anagramma di merda




Mettiamola così.

*Se* una donna, madre, per un anno e oltre umiliasse il padre davanti ai figli, anche se in seguito a un brutto tradimento. Se lo facesse reiteratamente, senza porsi il problema di che effetto ha questo sui figli, se lo facesse nonostante il padre, umilmente, le facesse notare che, pur con tutte le ragioni del mondo ad essere incazzata, quel comportamento non fa bene ai figli.

Per me è una madre carente, perchè non sa mettere davanti a tutto il bene dei figli.
Se invece saprebbe, ma non vuole perchè non le interessa e preferisce dare sfogo alla donna ferita, allora la definirei una madre di merda.


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

è pur sempre passato un anno ... 
se dopo un anno ancora ti permetti certe cose,
non lo so veramente ... a me basta ... 
Mi sento mamma di ogni bimbo ... e
 una cosa così non si fa ... MAI.
Non ci sono scuse per me ...


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è pur sempre passato un anno ...
> se dopo un anno ancora ti permetti certe cose,
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Eratò (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi compiaccio di leggerti rasserenata.


Riguardo al tradimento mi son rasserenata ma è il resto che è un casinoGrazie cmq.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mettiamola così.
> 
> *Se* una donna, madre, per un anno e oltre umiliasse il padre davanti ai figli, anche se in seguito a un brutto tradimento. Se lo facesse reiteratamente, senza porsi il problema di che effetto ha questo sui figli, se lo facesse nonostante il padre, umilmente, le facesse notare che, pur con tutte le ragioni del mondo ad essere incazzata, quel comportamento non fa bene ai figli.
> 
> ...


Non sono d accordo. una madre di merda non lo si vede solo da questo. non ruota tutto intorno ad uno sfogo. e come dice H7 noi conosciamo solo una versione. 
poi non capisco come voi che siete madri abbiate questa faciloneria nel definire un altra donna madre di merda...voi che sapete bene sia cosa e' il tradimento sia essere madre il vuol dire, bo, l immenso credo...
io che non sono madre ho sempre un certo fastidio a definirne una , una madre di merda o una cattiva madre, ma anche se lo fossi non mi permetterei mai perche se vogliamo dire che ssere madri e' 100 qui di questa donna che voi definite madre di merda leggiamo solo 0.05 essere madre..
poi boh, sbagliero io


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2014)

*caciottina*

secondo me stai meglio in un altro 3d. 
... per il momento non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me stai meglio in un altro 3d.
> ... per il momento non aggiungo altro.




grazie sbri, sono tranquillissima  davvero.
ne voglio essere polemica. lo giuro!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2014)

E va beh

scusate per quel "di merda"

resta il fatto che i figli vanno tenuti fuori, soprattutto perché si parla di bambini, non di figli adulti

ma che cazzo, questo uomo é il loro padre e va beh, ha tradito la loro madre, ma é sempre il loro padre cazzo

poi appunto é passato un anno, un anno in cui questo uomo ha fatto di tutto per recuperare, ma che c'entra dire certe cose ai bambini? Ma che roba é? É bello mettere dei bambini contro il padre? Già stanno subendo la separazione, mi sembra che sia già una cosa molto pesante per dei bambini


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E va beh
> 
> scusate per quel "di merda"
> 
> ...


Se togli il di merda, sono assolutamente d accordo con te al 100%, su questo non ci piove


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

forse sarebbe il caso di dire che questa donna in questa situazone si sta comportando di merda.
questo magari si, poi oh se io fossi un marito padre mi starebbe pure un po sul cazzo vedere definita mia moglie una MADRE di merda..tutto qui....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E va beh
> 
> scusate per quel "di merda"
> 
> ...


:umile:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E va beh
> 
> scusate per quel "di merda"
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E va beh
> 
> scusate per quel "di merda"
> 
> ...


hai ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Luglio 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :umile:


Chi si rivede 
Buona sera


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :umile:


Ma tu dov'è che sparisci? Sto cavolo di indiano?


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Come dovrebbe ragionare il cervello?
> La tua opinione m'interessa molto!
> ciao


prendere atto che il contrario dell'amore non è l'odio ma l'indifferenza ed il disprezzo.

è palese che tua moglie non è semplicemente incazzata.  anzi non lo è affatto,perchè dopo 1 anno l'incazzatura per forza di cose si attenua.

Tua moglie sta godendo nell'umiliarti.    il che denota un disprezzo enorme.    come tu possa martirizzarti nel voler restare con una donna che palesemente ti disprezza (e nota bene,che ti tradisca eventualmente a sua volta diventa un dettaglio marginale) è masochismo puro.

inoltre è un pessimo spettacolo per i vostri figli.      se ami i tuoi figli ed hai conservato un centesimo di amor proprio, devi porre fine a questo strazio.


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> prendere atto che il contrario dell'amore non è l'odio ma l'indifferenza ed il disprezzo.
> 
> è palese che tua moglie non è semplicemente incazzata.  anzi non lo è affatto,perchè dopo 1 anno l'incazzatura per forza di cose si attenua.
> 
> ...


aggiungo solo una cosa Trinità....più tu ti sacrifichi, più lei ti tratta, e  ti tratterà, così.

Ribadisco, non sei un agnello sacrificale. Se non vuoi esserlo. Esci da quella condizione.

Tira su quella testa. E smettila di fare l'uomo di pace e bene. E difendi i tuoi figli.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Sul resto mi sento di concordare con Clem. E' assolutamente sbagliato e assolutamente scorretto denigrare un padre in generale e a maggior ragione in presenza dei figli e anche e soprattutto quando il padre non c'e'.
Il mio consiglio, che viene dall esperienza di figlia con madre psicopatica, e' quello di fermarla. Fermarla seriamente, prenderla proprio da parte e dirle: falla finita, hai rotto il cazzo. proprio cosi...
Che ti insulti quanto vuole se lo meriti, che ti tirasse i piatti appresso quando i pupi dormono, che non ti degnasse nemmeno di una sguardo se ti diorezza cosi tanto, ma ste burinate peracottare di denigrare il padre dei tuoi figli e umiliarlo (sapendo che lui sara' talmente affogato nei sensi di colpa da non reagire) davanti ai pupi, proprio no. 
devi intervenire decisamente sulla questione. sul resto valuta tu, quelli sono affari vostri, i vostri sentimenti sprete gestirli voi. ma su questa cosa devi essere intransigente. considera l opzione di allontanarti per un po.


----------



## ipazia (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> forse sarebbe il caso di dire che questa donna in questa situazone si sta comportando di merda.
> questo magari si, poi oh se io fossi un marito padre mi starebbe pure un po sul cazzo vedere definita mia moglie una MADRE di merda..tutto qui....


partendo dal presupposto che il resoconto di Trinità sia vicino alla realtà, la realtà è che questa madre non è una madre sufficientemente buona.

E il prezzo di questo suo abbandonarsi alla emozioni senza criterio e senza idea, lo pagheranno i suoi figli. 

Che di questo periodo della loro vita non si dimenticheranno.

Fra l'altro, se non ho capito male, sono in quell'età in cui si fanno proprio gli apprendimenti base e si costruiscono le basi per le relazioni future. 

Questa madre, per come è descritta, non è la base sicura cui ogni figlio avrebbe diritto. 

Questi figli dovranno riparare i danni che stanno subendo. E sarà doloroso e faticoso. Per loro. 

Che dei problemi, dei cazzi e lazzi, dei loro genitori non hanno la minima responsabilità. 

Possiamo usare tutte le parole gentili che vogliamo, ma il concetto non cambia. Le parole stanno a zero.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sul resto mi sento di concordare con Clem. E' assolutamente sbagliato e assolutamente scorretto denigrare un padre in generale e a maggior ragione in presenza dei figli e anche e soprattutto quando il padre non c'e'.
> Il mio consiglio, che viene dall esperienza di figlia con *madre psicopatica*, e' quello di fermarla. Fermarla seriamente, prenderla proprio da parte e dirle: falla finita, hai rotto il cazzo. proprio cosi...
> Che ti insulti quanto vuole se lo meriti, che ti tirasse i piatti appresso quando i pupi dormono, che non ti degnasse nemmeno di una sguardo se ti diorezza cosi tanto, ma ste burinate peracottare di denigrare il padre dei tuoi figli e umiliarlo (sapendo che lui sara' talmente affogato nei sensi di colpa da non reagire) davanti ai pupi, proprio no.
> devi intervenire decisamente sulla questione. sul resto valuta tu, quelli sono affari vostri, i vostri sentimenti sprete gestirli voi. ma su questa cosa devi essere intransigente. considera l opzione di allontanarti per un po.


madre con problemi nervosi, suona meglio.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> madre con problemi nervosi, suona meglio.



fosse stata solo nervosa...


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> fosse stata solo nervosa...


:amici::kiss:
Ma prima o poi bisognerà perdonare .... ne abbiamo parlato. Prima o poi.:smile::up:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :amici::kiss:
> Ma prima o poi bisognerà perdonare .... ne abbiamo parlato. Prima o poi.:smile::up:



si si 
ci vuole un fisico bestiale pero' si, meglio prima che poi....poi avro' troppo da fare


----------



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> prendere atto che il contrario dell'amore non è l'odio ma l'indifferenza ed il disprezzo.
> 
> è palese che tua moglie non è semplicemente incazzata.  anzi non lo è affatto,perchè dopo 1 anno l'incazzatura per forza di cose si attenua.
> 
> ...


Eccome sono stato io a chiedere il cambio di passo, siccome lei non era disposta mi sono ritirato nella sede
dove lavoro.
Molti sanno che in questo momento si legge solo una versione ed è vero, chiarisco che mia moglie non scriverebbe
mai in un forum perchè lo ritiene inutile.
Esiste solo la sua verità e la sua ragione.
Il suo amico due giorni dopo mi disse:<<Mi hai deluso! Se fossi stato io non l'avrei detto ai miei genitori>>
Ma cribbio è stata lei con il suo putiferio a coinvolgere tutta la mia famiglia, la sera stessa.
La giustifico per questo?
Non giustificherò mai il fatto che mi abbia fatto giudicare da lui.
E pretende che le racconti tutti i particolari.
Vedi Perplesso tu hai azzeccato molto in poche parole, essendo io il traditore intendo pagare fino in fondo con la 
speranza di riconquistarla.
Sento il suo disprezzo, e soffro molto.
Ma che se la porti a casa l'amico, cosa crede che il suo marito non stia ad aspettarla?
Dovrà abbassare lo sguardo nei miei confronti sempre. Cosa ci faceva il suo cell in casa mia?Un giorno lo smaschererò.
Non per vendetta , non per orgoglio ma per fargli capire che l'amore non è stare in parte ad una donna in difficoltà
e pensando di farle del bene quando non si è in grado.
Io mia moglie l'AMO e l'AMERO' anche se l'ho tradita.
E' più di un anno che non ricevo una carezza se non quelle dei miei bimbi che sono MAGNIFICHE!
Il mio maschietto l'altra sera mi ha detto:
<<Papà, sei contento che sono qui con te?>>                                                           
  io:<<Certo, perchè>>
 lui:<<Ti vedo triste!>>
  io:<<Sono triste per quello che vi sto facendo passare e mi dispiace che ti manchi la mamma>>
 lui:<<Si è vero che mi manca la mamma ma quando sono a casa mi manca molto anche il papà!>>
Non sono riuscito a non piangere senza farmi vedere.
Come può mia moglie non riflettere sui due bellissimi figli che abbiamo?
Perchè non può esserci una luce che illumini la strada della riconciliazione?
Vi ringrazio tutti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Eccome sono stato io a chiedere il cambio di passo, siccome lei non era disposta mi sono ritirato nella sede
> dove lavoro.
> Molti sanno che in questo momento si legge solo una versione ed è vero, chiarisco che mia moglie non scriverebbe
> mai in un forum perchè lo ritiene inutile.
> ...


Anch'io ricordo le lacrime di mio padre, ed ero più grande, eppure mi fa male ancora adesso a pensarci...

Senti ma cosa vuole che tu le racconti? quali dettagli? cose sessuali? Cosa vuole sapere? che cosa avete fatto? dove? quando? quante volte? mah...


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Eccome sono stato io a chiedere il cambio di passo, siccome lei non era disposta mi sono ritirato nella sede
> dove lavoro.
> Molti sanno che in questo momento si legge solo una versione ed è vero, chiarisco che mia moglie non scriverebbe
> mai in un forum perchè lo ritiene inutile.
> ...


a tua moglie tutto questo non interessa.    fattene una ragione e traine le dovute conseguenze.

l'amore a senso unico è un fuoco freddo.       per favore smettila di illuderti


----------



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Anch'io ricordo le lacrime di mio padre, ed ero più grande, eppure mi fa male ancora adesso a pensarci...
> 
> Senti ma cosa vuole che tu le racconti? quali dettagli? cose sessuali? Cosa vuole sapere? che cosa avete fatto? dove? quando? quante volte? mah...


Vuole sapere tutto dall'inizio alle fine.
Vuole che io infami apertamente l'altra.
Vuole saper i particolari che io non ricordo nemmeno più.
Vuole la soddisfazione della rabbia.
Dice che difendo l'altra, quando lei ha subito chiamato il marito!
Ciao


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> *In base alla stima e alla fiducia che ho sempre nutrito nei confronti di mia moglie.*
> Lui non è gay, almeno credo.
> Vedi, Brunetta *se ci fosse andata a letto lo avrebbe fatto per amore e non per vendetta.*
> Quindi credo di poter accettare tutto se il risultato fosse riaverla.
> ...


Primo tutti si fidano e poi scoprono di essere stati traditi (vale per tua moglie e vale per te)
Secondo tua moglie ti avrebbe tradito ben prima del tuo tradimento che è stato in conseguenza del suo comportamento che ti faceva sentire insignificante per lei, proprio, magari, perché già da tempo aveva l'amante. Ergo l'amante potrebbe averlo avuto per amore.
Prove: a) ti trattava di merda b)aveva il cellulare segreto c) frequentava assiduamente l'amico d) appena scoperto il tradimento non solo ti ha mandato fuori casa (cosa comprensibile) ma ti ha sputtanato ma soprattutto NON TI ASCOLTA e NON CONSIDERA L'IDEA  DI RICONCILIAZIONE. 
Considera almeno questa possibilità.


----------



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> a tua moglie tutto questo non interessa.    fattene una ragione e traine le dovute conseguenze.
> 
> l'amore a senso unico è un fuoco freddo.       per favore smettila di illuderti


Come faccio?
Abbiamo due bellissimi figli!
Devo essere un buon padre ora e sempre.
Devo credere al cuore.
Non ci riuscirò.


----------



## JON (15 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Vuole sapere tutto dall'inizio alle fine.
> *Vuole che io infami apertamente l'altra*.
> Vuole saper i particolari che io non ricordo nemmeno più.
> Vuole la soddisfazione della rabbia.
> ...


Ma allora c'ha il vizio.
Cosa vuoi meravigliarti, dopo che ha tirato dentro questa storia tutto e tutti, figli compresi, non mi sorprende. Guarda che è strana forte.


----------



## sienne (15 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

c'è un qualcosa, una briciolina che tua moglie ti da,
per farti sperare ad un possibile ritorno?
O il tutto si basa ... sulla speranza di un miracolo?


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non sono d accordo. una madre di merda non lo si vede solo da questo. non ruota tutto intorno ad uno sfogo. e come dice H7 noi conosciamo solo una versione.
> poi non capisco come voi che siete madri abbiate questa faciloneria nel definire un altra donna madre di merda...voi che sapete bene sia cosa e' il tradimento sia essere madre il vuol dire, bo, l immenso credo...
> io che non sono madre ho sempre un certo fastidio a definirne una , una madre di merda o una cattiva madre, ma anche se lo fossi non mi permetterei mai perche se vogliamo dire che ssere madri e' 100 qui di questa donna che voi definite madre di merda leggiamo solo 0.05 essere madre..
> poi boh, sbagliero io


Ognuno è influenzato nel dare giudizi dalla propria storia personale e dai ruoli che ha interpretato nelle propria famiglia d'origine e in quella che poi ha formato.
Ci sono state molte discussioni sul tema della genitorialità e questo ha espresso sia le idee razionali di ognuno ma anche il proprio vissuto.
In generale chi ha tradito è più portato a considerare grave parlare del tradimento piuttosto che tradire come se il tradimento fosse un evento esterno dal quale vanno tutelati i figli (immaginati sempre piccoli inconsapevoli di quello che accade in famiglia) e non come di un atto grave di cui chi l'ha compiuto dovrebbe assumersi la responsabilità.
Per fare un esempio che esula dal tradimento, c'è chi spara a zero sulla stampa per aver sbattuto il mostro in prima pagina, per il caso Gambirasio. Ma, benché non sia un'osservazione sbagliata, si dimentica che il trauma, nel caso, è dipeso da un omicidio e da segreti di famiglia che non sono responsabilità della stampa (pur tenendo conto che il processo ancora non c'è stato ma il dna è una bella prova e non un indizio). A questa stregua si dovrebbero tenere nascosti tutti i colpevoli di un reato, per tutela dei figli o dei vecchi genitori sofferenti di cuore.
Come la racconta Trinità la moglie, al primo indizio, ha reagito con una drasticità che non è comune ai traditi, soprattutto con figli piccoli.
Però io ho conosciuto una traditrice che, dopo la reazione drastica del marito che l'ha mandata (illegalmente si sa) fuori casa, ha raccontato lei i motivi ai bambini di 5 e 8 anni . Per inciso poi c'è stato il perdono e sono tornati insieme. Una famiglia impulsiva .
Tutto è possibile.


----------



## Trinità (15 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è un qualcosa, una briciolina che tua moglie ti da,
> per farti sperare ad un possibile ritorno?
> ...


Ciao,


E' una sensazione che ho io, non posso credere che per 
tutto quello che ci ha legato in questi 20 anni lei 
voglia rifarsi una vita.
Non so come spiegarti ma sono convinto che un giorno 
si chiederà se valeva la pena di gattare suo marito nel
cesso.
Lei mi risponde alla domanda di riprovarci "adesso no"
Io credo ai miracoli.


Probabilmente sbaglio ma se l'individuo che la segue 
dovesse farsi da parte allora forse...........
Sicuramente mi sbaglio, lei è dura e non ritornerà sui 
suoi passi.
Mi dice che anche fosse non mi cercherà mai.
Come al solito dovrò essere io a cercarla come in questi
20 anni.



trinità


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Ciao


Con il tradimento, che non è stato una scappatina, ma una storia parallela di ben dieci mesi ... 
sei stato tu, a non tenere in considerazione cosa ti legava da 20 anni a tua moglie ...
Forse, è lei che si chiede, se tu ti rendi conto, e se ti chiedi, se valeva veramente 
la pena per qualche pomacina, gettare via tutto ... gettare via un matrimonio ... 
Non puoi attribuire a lei la responsabilità ... se per lei, è intollerabile ... 

OK, lei ti dice, adesso no. Le hai chiesto cosa significa? Potrebbe significare
che ha ancora bisogno di tempo. Certe cose si sanno ... si sà, se si cerca una via ... 
E allo stesso tempo, racconti, che è una persona che non torna sui suoi passi ... 
Parla con lei in modo chiaro: È finita o ha bisogno di tempo?

Una situazione chiara ... è importante soprattutto per i figli ... 
Nutrirli con false speranze, è veramente una cosa brutta ... 

Chiedi. Lei già lo sa. 


sienne


----------



## Trinità (16 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Con il tradimento, che non è stato una scappatina, ma una storia parallela di ben dieci mesi ...
> ...


Ciao,


siamo d'accordo nel dire che sono IO il traditore.
Sono io che ho mancato di riflettere quando ho scelto di tradire.
Mi prendo la responsabilità di quello che ho fatto.
Pago e pagherò tutta la vita?
Esiste la possibilità che un traditore cerchi il perdono?
L'ho fatto per ora e continuerò a farlo.
Devo concentrarmi solo sui miei errori!!!!!!
Posso dimostrarle moltissimo ancora e restando da solo 
a gestire la nostra attività voglio dimostrarle rispetto e stima.


Le ho chiesto un gesto umano e un gesto di riappacificazione.
Non le ho chiesto di venire a letto con me.
Non le ho chiesto di dimenticare.
Le chiedo solo una speranza.


trinità


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Primo tutti si fidano e poi scoprono di essere stati traditi (vale per tua moglie e vale per te)
> Secondo tua moglie ti avrebbe tradito ben prima del tuo tradimento che è stato in conseguenza del suo comportamento che ti faceva sentire insignificante per lei, proprio, magari, perché già da tempo aveva l'amante. Ergo l'amante potrebbe averlo avuto per amore.
> Prove: a) ti trattava di merda b)aveva il cellulare segreto c) frequentava assiduamente l'amico d) appena scoperto il tradimento non solo ti ha mandato fuori casa (cosa comprensibile) ma ti ha sputtanato ma soprattutto NON TI ASCOLTA e NON CONSIDERA L'IDEA  DI RICONCILIAZIONE.
> Considera almeno questa possibilità.


:up:


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> siamo d'accordo nel dire che sono IO il traditore.
> ...



Ciao

certo, che tutto quello che chiedi, sia ben possibile ... 
Dipende da tua moglie ... e lei, la speranza te l'ha data?
Questo è il punto ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> siamo d'accordo nel dire che sono IO il traditore.
> ...


Ripeto ancora una volta. Tua moglie non vedeva l'ora che la tradissi perchè non aveva le palle per chiudere
Non ci metto la mano sul fuoco ma secondo me lei ti tradisce da molto prima. 
Scusa la schiettezza


----------



## Circe (16 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> siamo d'accordo nel dire che sono IO il traditore.
> ...


Ciao, quando il proprio marito ci tradisce si apre una nuova consapevolezza della vita. Ai suoi occhi sei spregevole e indegno di perdono. Il nome che hai scelto e l'avatar che hai x me sono il segno che non hai capito un cavolo dello stravolgimento di vita e di sentimenti di tua moglie. Dopo siete tutti cuccioli teneri e smarriti. Ma mentre vi sentite leoni. Adesso prenditi quello che meriti. In fondo una lezione di vita a chi mette a repentaglio tutto x un'estranea ci sta. Fai Mea culpa e aspetta. Io me lo sono tenuto uno come te. Ma non pensare che lo ami. L'amore viene ucciso dai traditori. Ciò che resta è un convivere x andare avanti.


----------



## Trinità (16 Luglio 2014)

Cercherò di essere chiaro.
1)Non credo che mia moglie mi abbia tradito ne prima ne ora.
2)Il nomignolo e l'avatar che mi sono scelti non si discutono!


Oggi le ho chiesto un favore.
Avevo bisogno di una cosa riguardo alla mia salute, mi ha risposto di andare da mia madre. Io non ci andrò.
Mi ha detto che le piace un altro e che continua a chiedergli molte cose e lui non le concede nulla.
Io le ho detto prego avanti con il suo nuovo amore ma che si scordi che suo marito smetta di chiederle il suo ritorno.
Mi ha detto che se una donna cambia non torna più indietro, di dirlo al mediatore.
Io le ho detto che se ha già cambiato non temo rivali, perchè io l'amo.
Poi aggiunge che vuole che dica all'altra davanti a lei che non conta più nulla per me e forse ........
Cosa ne pensate?
Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2014)

Trinità ha detto:


> Cercherò di essere chiaro.
> 1)Non credo che mia moglie mi abbia tradito ne prima ne ora.
> 2)Il nomignolo e l'avatar che mi sono scelti non si discutono!
> 
> ...


Mandale
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo2Lb5d2dRc
Se non diventa possibilista non c'è nulla da fare.


----------



## Trinità (16 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mandale
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo2Lb5d2dRc
> Se non diventa possibilista non c'è nulla da fare.



:bacio:k:


----------

